# Klicker oder Plattform



## Beda2006 (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich weiß diese Thema gibt es schon 100 mal. Und ich hab sie alle gelesen . Aber ich hab noch nicht die richtige Andwort für mich gefunden. 
Darum bitte ich das hier nur *erfahrene  *Mtb'ler ihre Meinung abgeben.

Zu mir. 


Ich fahre seit 1 Jahr mtb bisher immer mit Klickers.
Komme damit sehr gut zurecht. dh. ich habe keine Angst nicht auszuklicken usw. ( hat bisher immer geklapt ). 
 Ich würde mich im *Enduro *bereich einortnen.

Jetzt hab ich mir mein neues Rad bestellt und überlege ständig ob ich 
auf Plattform wechseln soll: 

Pro Argumente: 
- Ich will natürlich immer anspruchsvollere Trails fahren und habe Angst das es mit Klickers irgendwann zu Problemen kommen kann. 
- Man gewöhnt sicht mit Plattform eine bessere Technik an. 
  ( weil man mehr Körperspannung,zB. für Sprünge usw, braucht ). 
- Ich will mich nicht entgültig an Klickes gewöhnen und dann am Schluss
  sagen es war die Falsche entscheidung . 


Pro Klickers: 
- Ich führ mich damit relativ sicher, auch in anspruchsvolleren Passagen.
  ( aber sehr schwere Passagen bin ich noch nicht gefahren, daher keine 
    Erfahrungswerte ).
- Ich hab mich schon dran gewöhnt . 
- usw.



Zwischenlösungen halte ich für unsinn ! 
Ausklicken in schwirigen Passagen ist der gleiche unfug  !

Schon mal vielen Danke für euere Andworten.
Gx. beda


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Januar 2011)

Es gibt keine wirklichen Argumente wenn es ums normale Fahren geht.
Egel ob Singletrails oder Downhill.
Bin paar Jahre mit Clickies DH gefahren und fahre mittlerweile Plattformpedale, weil es mir so viele Clickpedale zerlegt hat.

Für sehr langsame Blancesachen sind Flatpedals vorteilhafter, ansonsten ist es einfach Geschmackssache. Flats sind halt  problemloser. Keine abgenützten Cleats oder verbogene Klickmechanismes.
Dafür verlieren Flats mit der Zeit die Pins, was aber weniger problematisch ist.

 Mittlerweile gibt es sehr gute Schuhe für Flatpedals und von vielen Marken sehr leichte Pedale. Die gibts außerhalb des XC Rennbereichs eigentlich keine wirklichen Argumente mehr für Klickpedale, aber es spricht auch nichts dagegen.

Mit Flats und Klickschuhen mit weichen Sohlen kannst das Radl genauso in den Schweinehopp ziehen wie mit Clickies. Auf Grund des sehr hohen Grips muss man die Füße nur ein bissl verkeilen bzw. schräg stellen und das Radl zu heben. Da wird viel mehr darüber geschrieben als es in der Praxis relevant ist.

Schlimmer ist eher, wenn Leute denken, dass sie nun in jeder Kurve den Fuß rausstrecken müssen, als könnte man plötzlich nicht mehr ohne MX oder eher Angstfuß um eine Kurve kommen. Also so viel zur besseren Technik.

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist, mit Clickies kann man den Fuß leicht auf den Pedalen in Kurven eindrehen und mit Flats findet die Drehung im Knie statt, da der Fuß fest steht. Das kann ein wichtiges Argument bei Knieproblemen sein.
Dafür löst man sich einfach bei einem Sturz von Pedal. Allerdings fährt doch etwas öfter durch kurven als dass man stürzt. Sollte so zumindest sein.

Großer Vorteil von Schuhen für Flatpedals, man läuft im Biergarten nicht wie mit Stöckelschuhen rum. So schmeckt das Bier schon deutlich besser 
Hat man noch Haare auf den Beinen und keinen Schnauzer vom Weizen auf der Oberlippe, wird man von Frauen auch angelächelt und nicht nur belächelt 

Balletthöschen und hohe 5.ten Schuhe sollte man aber lassen.
Außer man hat nen pinkes Elho top und nen Fokuhila


Man kann also noch so viel Blödsinn schreiben, es bleibt am Ende doch eine Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beda2006 (16. Januar 2011)

Top Antwort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke


----------



## flyingscot (16. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr die allermeiste Zeit am Enduro mit Clicks, vor allem weil sie im Uphill zumindest gefühlt deutlich im Vorteil sind. Bergab funktioniert das auch völlig problemlos. 

Etwas differenzierter sieht es allerdings bei langsamen sehr technischem Fahren aus, der seitliche Grip auf Clicks ist nicht mit Flats vergleichbar. Beispiel: Hinterrad umsetzen. Auf Flats mit entsprechender Körperspannung lassen sich die Füße nicht verdrehen, auf Clicks schon. D.h. man muss bei Clickies explizit diese Fußdrehung durch Anspannung verhindern.

Bei langsamen, technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen (>=S3) empfinde ich die Clickies auch eher als hinderlich, vor allem wenn man inmitten einer Passage mal einen Fuß abgesetzt hat: das Wiedereinklicken benötigt 0.5-1 Sekunde Aufmerksamkeit, die man in manchen Situation nicht hat.

Am reinen DH-Bike fahre ich nur Flats: Uphillvorteil fällt weg, Clicks-Nachteil auch...

Am Enduro tausche ich für ganz bestimmte Touren auch manchmal auf Flats, die meiste Zeit bleiben aber die Clicks.


----------



## Marc B (16. Januar 2011)

Flats sind allround-tauglicher - wenn du auch mal in Bikeparks oder über BMX-Bahnen und Pumptracks radeln willst, hast du ein sicheres Gefühl. Auch rumspielen im Skatepark ist mit Flats besser, also alles mit einem Bike natürlich.

Wie sieht es denn bei diversen Fahrtechnik-Standards aus, also zB Sprünge mit Absprungrampe, Hinterrad versetzen, Trackstand, Nose, Wheelie, Manual etc. - klappt das alles gut mit den Clicks bei dir?

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## flyingscot (17. Januar 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei diversen Fahrtechnik-Standards aus, also zB Sprünge mit Absprungrampe, Hinterrad versetzen, Trackstand, Nose, Wheelie, Manual etc. - klappt das alles gut mit den Clicks bei dir?



Also bei mir klappen diese Techniken sowohl mit Flats als auch mit Clicks problemlos.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Januar 2011)

Ich sag immer: sobald es auf Zeit geht braucht man Klicks. Der Rest Flats.


----------



## berkel (17. Januar 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich sag immer: sobald es auf Zeit geht braucht man Klicks. Der Rest Flats.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Für Racer (egal ob XC oder DH/4X) können Klicks Vorteile bringen. Für alle Anderen halte ich Flats für die bessere Wahl.

Nach einigen Jahren mit Klicks fahre ich mittlererweile, nach wiederholten Knieproblemen mit Klicks, nur noch Flats, selbst am Rennrad. Und ich vermisse die Klicks nicht.


----------



## flyingscot (17. Januar 2011)

Ich bekomme eher ohne Clicks Probleme, jedenfalls im Uphill.


----------



## jan84 (17. Januar 2011)

Fahre mittlerweile alles bis auf Rennen mit Flats. Bin einige Jahr Klick gefahren, für langsame technische Passagen (trial-mäßig) sind Klicks für mich keine Option mehr (Zeit zum aus/einklicken, Balancemöglichkeiten). Beim DH fahren stören sie mich in rutschigem Gelände wo man ggf. mal den Fuß setzen muss. 
Der Umstieg auf Flatpedale hat mich fahrtechnisch deutlich vorran gebracht, da ich bei vielen Schlüsselstellen den Kopf freier habe als mit Klicks. 

Beim normalen Touren seh ich für mich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Berghase (17. Januar 2011)

Ich bin 3 Jahre nur mit Klickis rumgefahren auch noch mit dem Enduro. Seit einem Jahr auch mit Flats und in letzter Zeit nur noch. Mit Flats getraue ich mich auch Sachen, die ich mit Klickis nicht gefahren bin. Zudem finde ich es angenehm, den Fuss auch mal anders aufs Pedal zu stellen und trotzdem guten halt zu haben. Mit den Klickis hatte ich immer das Gefühl, nicht richtig durchgekommen zu sein, wenn ich nicht eingeklickt war. Kommischerweise habe ich das mit den Flats überhaupt nicht.

Auch Bergauf kann ich mit den Flats treten, bis es nicht mehr geht und dann einfacher abspringen als mit den Klickis.

Umgewöhnen auf Flats hat sich für mich gelohnt. Ich trage jetzt aber immer Knieschoner, was aber sowieso keine schlechte Sache ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

bin jetzt rund 18 Jahre mit SPD gefahren und habe mir Ende letzten Jahres Flats wieder angewöhnt.

Der Umstieg war recht schwierig, mittlerweile komme ich aber gut zu Recht.

Vorteile SPD:

Entspannteres Fahren, man braucht sich keine Gedanken über Körperspannung, Verkeilen, etc. zu machen.

Zudem lässt die feste Verbindung zum Rad aus meiner Sicht eine kontrolliertere Fahrweise zu, insbesondere wenn es richtig ruppig wird.

Vorteile Flats:

Für das Erlernen von Techniken, insbesondere Absprung und Flugphase, halte ich sie für unabdingbar. Klickies verleiten zu einem wenig aktiven Absprung. Dadurch ist das Fahren mit Flats im Vergleich zu Klickies doch deutlich anstrengender.

Auch je nach Rad ist es unterschiedlich. Mit meinem Hardtail hebeln mich Unebenheiten bei schnellen Abfahrten ab und an von den Pedalen (da helfen auch keine Wunderschuhe wie 5-10). Ich muß den Fuß dann wieder neu ausrichten, was Geschwindigkeit nimmt.  Ist ziemlich nervig, zumal ich, bedingt durch die lange SPD-Zeit, die Füße immer auf dem Pedal exakt ausrichten muß. Ich stehe auf Flats ungerne auf anderen Stellen, sondern stets auf der gleichen.

Daher werde ich am Hardtail ggf. wieder auf SPD umsteigen.

Ideal ist aus meiner Sicht, wenn man beides beherrscht.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Marc B (17. Januar 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Also bei mir klappen diese Techniken sowohl mit Flats als auch mit Clicks problemlos.



Klar, als Könner geht das gut. Ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass man sowas am besten mit Flats erlernt und dann kann man es easy auf die Klickies übertragen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## olimtbfully (18. Januar 2011)

aaalso,
meine Erfahrung mit Umstieg von Klickies auf Flats war recht schmerzhaft.
Habs gemacht, weil ich bei techn Passagen immer Angst hatte nicht vom
Pedal zu kommen.
Dieses Problem war gelösst, jedoch das schmerzhafte beim Springen und 
abrutschen der Pedale nicht, aber das kommt mit der Zeit.
Pedale, Pins und vor allem Schuhe sind für mich das aaaa und ooooo.
Meine 5.ten sind der Hammer, ist wie eingeklickt,
uuund ausserdem oBATMABNo ich hab die Knöchelhohen, da Fall ich im Biergarten nach 10 halben nicht gleich raus
LG Oli


----------



## BiNkZ (19. Januar 2011)

Mich hat der Umstieg auf Flats fahrtechnisch bisher auch ein gutes Stück vorangebracht, es verlangt einfach eine aktivere Fahrweise. Dazu kommt dass man Schlüsselstellen auch angstfreier einfach mal versucht, der Fuß ist ja gleich draussen.

Ich war auch erst skeptisch, komme eigtl vom Rennrad fahre, fahre auch seit ca 1 Jahr nur noch MTB und war bis September mit Klickies unterwegs.

Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase muss ich sagen, ich möchte nicht mehr auf Klicks zurück! Mit Schuhen wie den 5.10 Impact hat man durch die eher steife Sohle auch noch einen guten Kraftschluss, habe auch auf großen Touren keine Probleme mit bergauftreten.

Kaufe dir doch einfach mal günstige, zB DMR V8, fahre mal eine Weile damit, dann mekrst du's ja : )


----------



## big-p-fan (26. Februar 2011)

Bin derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich von Clickies auf Flat umsteigen soll. 

"Problem" nur ist, dass ich seit 15 Jahren mit Clickies fahre und sich die Fahrweise daran natürlich anpasst, auch schlampig, da man ja eh automatisch eingeklickt ist... Nur ist es halt, wie bei anderen auch, dass es in den schwierigen Situationen irgendwie ein zumindest mentales Hindernis darstellt. Warum auch immer jetzt, nachdem so lange Zeit es im Enduro usw. mit Clickies ohne Probleme ging. 

Also die Überlegung, ob ein Umstieg Sinn macht. 

Meine Bedenken sind jedoch hinsichtlich des Abrutschens-und-die-Pins-in-Schienbein-oder-Wade-rammens. 

Wie sind hier eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Beda2006 (26. Februar 2011)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Bin derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich von Clickies auf Flat umsteigen soll.
> 
> "Problem" nur ist, dass ich seit 15 Jahren mit Clickies fahre und sich die Fahrweise daran natürlich anpasst, auch schlampig, da man ja eh automatisch eingeklickt ist... Nur ist es halt, wie bei anderen auch, dass es in den schwierigen Situationen irgendwie ein zumindest mentales Hindernis darstellt. Warum auch immer jetzt, nachdem so lange Zeit es im Enduro usw. mit Clickies ohne Probleme ging.
> 
> ...





Also ich hab mich jetzt für Plattformen entschieden, da lernt man einfach "sauberer" zu fahren. 
Man gewöhnt sich ne bessere Technik an und traut sich an ganz andere Strecken ran. 

Was du brauchst sind auf jedenfall: 
1) Gute Pedale  ( zb. NC17 ) 
2) Passendes Schuhwerk ( zb. Five Ten ) 
3) und das es nicht so weh tut, Schienbeinschoner


Fazit für mich: mit Plattformen machts mehr Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haubert (3. März 2011)

Auch ich war bis September letzten Jahres ein überzeugter Klick-Fahrer an Fully und Hardtail.
Ich bin wirklich überall runter und war überzeugt, das dies mit den Flats nur Hipe ist.
Jedoch seit ich Flat fahre, merke ich, dass ich soo sicher gar nicht unterwegs war und mit den Flats viel mehr geht.
Die Fahrtechnik hat sich meiner Meinung nach stark verbessert und auf einem Alpencross mit Flat und Wanderschuhen mit weicher Sohle, ist bei nässe und in allen sonstigen Situationen einfach nur super.
Einen wirklichen Nachteil Berg hoch habe ich nicht festgestellt, da man zwischen Kurbelstellung 5 und 7 Uhr auch ziehen kann.


----------



## BiNkZ (3. März 2011)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Bin derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich von Clickies auf Flat umsteigen soll.
> 
> "Problem" nur ist, dass ich seit 15 Jahren mit Clickies fahre und sich die Fahrweise daran natürlich anpasst, auch schlampig, da man ja eh automatisch eingeklickt ist... Nur ist es halt, wie bei anderen auch, dass es in den schwierigen Situationen irgendwie ein zumindest mentales Hindernis darstellt. Warum auch immer jetzt, nachdem so lange Zeit es im Enduro usw. mit Clickies ohne Probleme ging.
> 
> ...




Abrutschen ist ausserdem nicht so einfach. Ist mir nie passiert... Habe anfangs nur bei Sprüngen ab und an mal den Kontakt verloren, aber das hat man schnell draußen und dann rockts!


----------



## Humito (4. März 2011)

Ich stehe auch vor der Frage ob ich mal auf Plattform umsteigen soll, bin Jahrelang Clickies gefahren.

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Mallet 2 Pedal von CB? Da hätte man ja dann die wahl


----------



## BiNkZ (4. März 2011)

Wie die aussehen, hast du dann aber immer einen der "Metallarme" von den Klicks in der Sohle, die dich ein Stück vom Pedal wegdrückt und somit den Grip reduziert. Dazu sehen die Standardpins auch recht kurz aus...

Ich glaube ausserdem nicht, dass man dann konsequent uneingeklickt bergab fährt, da der Grip sicherlich nicht so gut ist, wie mit guten 5.10 auf reinen Plattformpedalen...
Ausserdem besteht sicher die "Gefahr", dass man aus versehen einklickt, und dies an gefährlichen Stellen womöglich zu spät bemerkt....

Bergauf ist das natürlich schon ne gute Lösung, aber ich glaube eben nicht, dass es das wirklich bringt, also entweder ganz Klickie oder ganz Plattform würde ich sagen.
Ist nur meine Einschätzung, bin das auch noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## berkel (4. März 2011)

Zu Ausprobieren kauft man sich ein paar gÃ¼nstige, aber gute Flats, z.B. Wellgo Mg-1 (gibt's bei ebay fÃ¼r ~25â¬).


----------



## elmono (4. März 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich sag immer: sobald es auf Zeit geht braucht man Klicks. Der Rest Flats.



Und ich frage mich was Fahrer wie Fairclough, Rennie, Kovarik, Hill, Prokop oder Söderström dazu sagen, und behaupte einfach mal: Keiner braucht Klicks, es bleibt Geschmackssache.

Allerdings finde ich dieses Dogma anstrengend, dass es Flats braucht um schnell zu sein.


----------



## Tobic (4. März 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Keiner braucht Klicks



Schonmal was vom Runden Tritt gehört? Geht nicht wirklich gut ohne klicks. Und wenn man den richtig beherrscht, hat man Vorteile. Gilt bestimmt sowohl für Rennrad als auch für XC. Allerdings: ich benutze Klicks auch nur an meinem Rennrad, aus oben genannten Grund.
Hab auch erst seit letztem Jahr (nach 13 Jahren MTB-Pause) wieder ein MTB und hab mich gleich bei der ersten Testfahrt mit Klicks auf die Fresse gelegt. Wenn man sich mit Flats sicherer fühlt (vor allem auf alpinen Trails), ist die Entscheidung doch recht einfach... Deshalb: für mich Flats am MTB (auch wenn ich am Pedal Ziehen vermisse), Klicks am Renner. 
Der Rest ist Ausprobieren und Geschmacksache


----------



## CrossX (4. März 2011)

Die Frage beschäftigt mich auch schon länger. 
Einerseits fahre ich bis jetzt alles mit Klicks. Habe weder Bedenken im Notfall nicht rauszukommen, noch habe ich Angst in technisch fordernden Abschnitten.
Fahre selbst DH mit Klicks und klappt gut. 

Die einzige Frage die sich mir stellt, ist ob ich mir mit den Klicks die Fahrtechnik versaue. Gerade bei Sprüngen muss man ja auf nix achten, die Klicks schrauben einem ja das Bike an den Fuß.

Bei gelegentlichen Umstiegen auf Flat hab ich das Hinterrad nicht wirklich vom Boden hoch bekommen. Außerdem teilweise abgerutscht. Will jetzt nicht für Testzwecke mal eben 5.10 Schuhe kaufen. 

Aber anscheinend sind ja die meisten gerade im Endurobereich ganz glücklich mit Flats. 
Ich glaube  ich werd es die kommenden Wochen nochmal drauf ankommen lassen und schraube meine DX-Pedale ans Rad. Damit es am Schienbein nicht so weh tut erstmal nur mit den kurzen Pins.


----------



## elmono (4. März 2011)

Tobic schrieb:


> Schonmal was vom Runden Tritt gehört? Geht nicht wirklich gut ohne klicks. Und wenn man den richtig beherrscht, hat man Vorteile. Gilt bestimmt sowohl für Rennrad als auch für XC. Allerdings: ich benutze Klicks auch nur an meinem Rennrad, aus oben genannten Grund.
> Hab auch erst seit letztem Jahr (nach 13 Jahren MTB-Pause) wieder ein MTB und hab mich gleich bei der ersten Testfahrt mit Klicks auf die Fresse gelegt. Wenn man sich mit Flats sicherer fühlt (vor allem auf alpinen Trails), ist die Entscheidung doch recht einfach... Deshalb: für mich Flats am MTB (auch wenn ich am Pedal Ziehen vermisse), Klicks am Renner.
> Der Rest ist Ausprobieren und Geschmacksache



Hast du dich mit dem Thema ausführlicher beschäftigt, oder sind das Wiederholungen von "wissenschaftlichen" Beiträgen in Bikezeitschriften?
Fakt ist, dass selbst Sportwissenschaftler das Thema diskutieren und sicherlich keine valide Antwort darauf haben. (Klick, Klick, Klick)

Ich bleibe dabei: Es ist Geschmackssache, das ewige Wiederholen der ach so großen Vorteile von Clicks bringt der Story auch nicht mehr Wahrheitsgehalt.

Am RR fahr ich auch Clicks, allerdings primär weil ich es beim Neukauf mal ausprobieren wollte. Ein flatfahrender RR-Kumpel ist dabei nicht langsamer als ich. Mit den aktuellen MTB Schuhen für Flats (Five Ten, Shimano & Co) erübrigen sich die ursprünglichen Nachteile von "Bärentatzen" weitgehend.


----------



## berkel (4. März 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Will jetzt nicht für Testzwecke mal eben 5.10 Schuhe kaufen.


Man braucht keine 5.10 Schuhe um mit Flats fahren zu können. Wenn man das HR nicht hoch bekommt oder bei nicht extremen Einsatz abrutscht dann fehlt es an der richtigen Fußtechnik. Leichtes Anheben des HR sollte auch in Schlappen funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (4. März 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Man braucht keine 5.10 Schuhe um mit Flats fahren zu können. Wenn man das HR nicht hoch bekommt oder bei nicht extremen Einsatz abrutscht dann fehlt es an der richtigen Fußtechnik. Leichtes Anheben des HR sollte auch in Schlappen funktionieren.



Klar geht es. Nen unschönen Bunnyhop bekomme ich auch mit Flats hin. Nur gerade bei Sprüngen klappt es bei mir mit Klicks besser. 

5.10 sind klasse, hab sie schon getestet, aber ohne gehts auch. Nur etwas schlechter 

Werde heute Abend ne Testfahrt machen. Die richtige Fahrtechnik werde ich mir dann mal erarbeiten müssen.


----------



## Tobic (4. März 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Hast du dich mit dem Thema ausführlicher beschäftigt, oder sind das Wiederholungen von "wissenschaftlichen" Beiträgen in Bikezeitschriften?
> Fakt ist, dass selbst Sportwissenschaftler das Thema diskutieren und sicherlich keine valide Antwort darauf haben.



Danke für die Quellen, sehr interessant. Ne ich zitiere hier nix. Ich ziehe halt gerne am Pedal, damit entlaste ich gerne mal,  z.B. wenns mal länger Bergauf geht, oder wenns an die Krampf-Grenze geht. Heisst, dass ich kein Runder Tritt Fahrer bin oder ein Klick-Messias, aber die Vorteile fixierter Schuhe gelegentlich zu schätzen weiss.


----------



## Mitglied (4. März 2011)

So wie ich das sehe redet einer von Euch vom uphill, der andere von DH.


----------



## jan84 (5. März 2011)

Man könnte sich darauf einigen, dass 
- beides funktioniert, 
- bei Klicks die Gefahr größer ist sich eine sehr klickspezifische Fahrtechnik anzugewöhnen, 
- Leute die so gut fahren, dass die Wahl zwischen Klick und Plattform über den Sieg entscheidet  beides ausprobiert haben und ihr pers. Optimum gefunden haben und man deswegen 
- einfach mal beides über längere Zeit ausprobieren sollte.
Wenn irgendwas nicht klappt in aller Regel die Fahrtechnik/der Trainingszustand und nicht das Material schuld ist. 
Wenn der Bunnyhop sitzt klappt er auch mit normalen Straßenschuhen auf Klickpedalen (wahrscheinlich auch auf nassen, das hab ich noch nicht probiert ...) ohne Käfig, wenn auch vielleicht nicht ganz so hoch....

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Pikepak (5. März 2011)

Beda2006 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich weiß diese Thema gibt es schon 100 mal. Und ich hab sie alle gelesen . Aber ich hab noch nicht die richtige Andwort für mich gefunden.
> Darum bitte ich das hier nur *erfahrene  *Mtb'ler ihre Meinung abgeben.
> ...


wenn Du Dich mit Klickers angewöhnt hast denn kannste auch DH damit fahren iss besser


----------



## andré_himself (5. März 2011)

Seitdem ich ohne Klickpedale fahre hab ich mich öfter mal gepackt weil ich von den Platformpedalen gerutscht bin wegen Nässe, Wurzelschlägen etc.
jetzt endlich wieder mit Klick. Die Kraftübertragung ist auch einfach besser, ist mir mal aufgefallen. Und wenns mal brenzlich wird weil du auf nen Schlagloch oder größeren Stein zurast, Beine kräftig hochziehen und darüber hinweg springen... klappt wunderbar


----------



## big-p-fan (7. März 2011)

Ohne eine große Diskussion über Vorlieben von Marken, usw. lostreten zu wollen; gibt es eine "Pedalempfehlung" für den Umstieg von SPD auf Plattform? 

Bspw .... wäre es gut am Anfang nicht das Modell mit den längsten Pins zu nehmen, da es dann weniger schmerzhaft ist...  
oder ein althergebrachtes wie Shimano MX30 hält ewig, ....


----------



## Beda2006 (7. März 2011)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Ohne eine große Diskussion über Vorlieben von Marken, usw. lostreten zu wollen; gibt es eine "Pedalempfehlung" für den Umstieg von SPD auf Plattform?
> 
> Bspw .... wäre es gut am Anfang nicht das Modell mit den längsten Pins zu nehmen, da es dann weniger schmerzhaft ist...
> oder ein althergebrachtes wie Shimano MX30 hält ewig, ....





Mein persönlicher Geheimtip : NC17 3  +  FiveTen Schuhen  +  Schienbeinschoner


----------



## CrossX (7. März 2011)

Aber ich kann doch nicht jede 70km Tour komplett mit Schienbeinschonern fahren. Da zerläuft man doch im Sommer drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. März 2011)

Dann hast du aber kein Grip.

Ich fahr seit Jahren auf den DDD-Bikes Flat und hab sie beim Fahren noch nie ins Schienbein gehauen. immer nur beim anstehen oder warten...


----------



## hypocrisy76 (8. März 2011)

Fahre seit 15 Jahren Klickpedale und nachdem ich mir nun ein All-Mountain Bike gekauft habe, überlege ich mir ob ich auf Klickpedale oder auf Flats umsteigen möchte.

Da aber beide Varianten ziemlich kostenintensiv sind möchte ich mir zuerst die günstigen Wellgo MG1 zulegen.
Als Schuhe stelle ich mir den Five Ten Freeride vor, denn kann ich ja, sollten mir die Flats nicht zusagen auch als Freizeitschuh verwenden.
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/10914-freerider-white-tiger

Nun gibt es ja von Five Ten auch einen Schuh mit SPD (Minaar).
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/23-minnaar
Ist dieser Schuh eigentlich zu empfehlen, denn dann könnte ich ja auch ohne einen neuen Schuh zu kaufen auf Klickies umsteigen.
Oder ist es besser, sollten mir Klickpedale lieber sein einen Schuh wie z.B: den Mavic Razor zu verwenden?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38396/razor-mtb-schuh-white-bright-red-black.html

Bitte um Ratschläge und um Tipps!


----------



## dirt.jumper (8. März 2011)

hi ich suche tipps für ne gute dirt rampe???
bin neu hier und weis nicht wie man ein neuer thread macht^^
danke im voraus


----------



## BiNkZ (8. März 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber ich kann doch nicht jede 70km Tour komplett mit Schienbeinschonern fahren. Da zerläuft man doch im Sommer drunter.



Also ich zieh sie nur bergab an. Fahre aber eigentlich auch nur lange bergauf und dann lange bergab und nicht HügeldieBügeldieHügel 
Südschwarzwald sei dank.


----------



## BiNkZ (8. März 2011)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Ohne eine große Diskussion über Vorlieben von Marken, usw. lostreten zu wollen; gibt es eine "Pedalempfehlung" für den Umstieg von SPD auf Plattform?
> 
> Bspw .... wäre es gut am Anfang nicht das Modell mit den längsten Pins zu nehmen, da es dann weniger schmerzhaft ist...
> oder ein althergebrachtes wie Shimano MX30 hält ewig, ....



DMR V8: Günstig, nicht leicht, Standardpins nicht arg lang, guter Grip - geht aber noch besser. Also ich hab damit angefangen, und habs nicht bereut ... Oder gleich richtig machen mit zB Sixpack Icon - bombig Grip, eher lange Pins, eher leichter, eher teurer, viel besser im Aussehen.


----------



## Jonas_I (9. März 2011)

Ist Hinterrad versetzten eigentlich mit Klickies schwerer?
Oder kommt mir das nur so vor, dass ich da wesentlich mehr "Körperspannung in den Füßen" aufbringen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beda2006 (9. März 2011)

Jonas_I schrieb:


> Ist Hinterrad versetzten eigentlich mit Klickies schwerer?
> Oder kommt mir das nur so vor, dass ich da wesentlich mehr "Körperspannung in den Füßen" aufbringen muss?




Mit Klickies ist es leichter würd ich sagen, da du ja festen Kontakt zum Fahrrad hast und nur hochziehen brauchst. 
Bei Plattformen musst du dich bisschen reinhängen, aber mit guten Material kein Problem .


----------



## CrossX (9. März 2011)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Also ich zieh sie nur bergab an. Fahre aber eigentlich auch nur lange bergauf und dann lange bergab und nicht HügeldieBügeldieHügel
> Südschwarzwald sei dank.



Ich fahre im Sauerland. Da würde ich mehr an- und ausziehen als Biken.


----------



## elmono (10. März 2011)

Beda2006 schrieb:


> Mit Klickies ist es leichter würd ich sagen, da du ja festen Kontakt zum Fahrrad hast und nur hochziehen brauchst.
> Bei Plattformen musst du dich bisschen reinhängen, aber mit guten Material kein Problem .



Auch hier (mal wieder): Das ist vollkommen unabhängig von den Pedalen, wenn die Fahrtechnik stimmt. Klar kann man mit Klicks hochziehen, hat damit aber (wie auch beim Klickbunny-Hop, usw.) die falsche Technik am Start.
Beim HR Versetzen kommt der Impuls eher aus der Hüfte und den Beinen, da zieht man nicht mit den Füßen.


----------



## Beda2006 (10. März 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Auch hier (mal wieder): Das ist vollkommen unabhängig von den Pedalen, wenn die Fahrtechnik stimmt. Klar kann man mit Klicks hochziehen, hat damit aber (wie auch beim Klickbunny-Hop, usw.) die falsche Technik am Start.
> Beim HR Versetzen kommt der Impuls eher aus der Hüfte und den Beinen, da zieht man nicht mit den Füßen.




Natürlich ist es bei sauberer Technik nicht viel unterschied. Doch bei Plattform braucht man zusätzlich noch den Kraftschluss mit den Pedalen, was gewisse Körperspannung benötigt. 

Und auch hier, mit Klicker von Anfang an schleicht sich eine schlechte Technik ein. So wie bei mir


----------



## Kesaro (12. März 2011)

Beim Bunny Hop braucht man nicht wiklich viel Kraftschluss am Pedal... das ist ja der Gag an der Sache. Drum ist der Klick-Bunny Hop so weit entfernt vom echten.

Oberkörper von vorne nach schräg oben ziehen --> Vorderrad hebt ab. Dann das Rad mehr oder weniger unter einem nach vorne schieben --> schon wird das Hinterrad leicht und folgt.

Das geniale am Bunny Hop ist ja gerade, dass man das Bike nicht mit den Beinen hochreissen muss.

Ich finde übrigens das Plattformpedale die richtige Wahl für den Single-Trail sind.

Aber wie bei so vielen Sachen ist auch das ne Geschmacksache.


----------



## Elisio (13. März 2011)

ich glaube die Wahl zwischen Flats und Klicks ist wie abnehmen, oder mit dem Rauchen aufhören! Wenn es einen "Masterplan" geben würde, hätte es sich wohl mittlerweile rumgesprochen. 

Denke man muss sich gar nicht unbedingt festlegen und kann jedes mal (je nach Einsatz) wieder neu entscheiden.

Am besten probiert man beides mal aus und entscheidet dann für sich selbst!!

grüße


----------



## bronks (13. März 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> ... Am RR fahr ich auch Clicks, allerdings primär weil ich es beim Neukauf mal ausprobieren wollte. Ein flatfahrender RR-Kumpel ist dabei nicht langsamer als ich. Mit den aktuellen MTB Schuhen für Flats (Five Ten, Shimano & Co) erübrigen sich die ursprünglichen Nachteile von "Bärentatzen" weitgehend.


Auf dem RR fahre ich mit Clicks auch nur deshalb, weil ich welche habe und mir diese auf dem RR nicht so aufn Sack gehen, wie auf dem MTB.

Zu dem muß man immer daran denken: Der liebe Herr Fuhrbach hat letztes Jahr den Höhenmeterweltrekord auf 24h mit Flats und Sandalen aufgestellt.


----------



## CrossX (13. März 2011)

War heute das erste Mal nach Jahren wieder mit Flats unterwegs. Ging überraschend gut. Sogar Trailpassagen gingen, inklusive Bunnyhop. 

Demnächst werde ich für noch etwas mehr Gripp auf längere Pins umbauen. Aber ansonsten hat mich der Ausritt überzeugt.
Vermisst habe ich die Klicks bis jetzt nicht. Nur einmal bin ich auf dem Pedal etwas verrutscht.


----------



## JanRickmeyer (6. April 2011)

Also ich fahr auch seit circa 10 Jahren nur mit den SPD Pedalen auch beim MTB. Allerdings war ich bis letztes Jahr auch noch nich wirklich auf technisch Anspruchsvollen Trails. Als wir dann des erste mal in Nove Mesto waren bin ich die erste Runde ziemlich unentspannt auf meinen normalen XT Klickies gefahren, gerade das aus Angst rausklicken war nervtötend. Die zweite Runde hab ich dann alte DH Klickies drangemacht. Ging besser gerade im tiefen tiefen Matsch und wenn es mir zu heftig wurde habsch einfach ausgeklickt und bin so gefahren. Für des nächste mal werd ich aber flats nehmen, mal schaun wie des funtzt.


----------



## bikeboy11 (6. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherwoodski (6. April 2011)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> DMR V8: Günstig, nicht leicht, Standardpins nicht arg lang, guter Grip - geht aber noch besser. Also ich hab damit angefangen, und habs nicht bereut ... Oder gleich richtig machen mit zB Sixpack Icon - bombig Grip, eher lange Pins, eher leichter, eher teurer, viel besser im Aussehen.



hab mir nach 2 1/2 jahren mit clickies auch die dmr v8 geholt. sind vom preis her für den einstieg super. ich hab mir direkt dazu noch 5.10s geholt. denke aber, dass es alte skateschuhe/turnschuhe gerade am anfang auch tun...

mich haben flats restlos überzeugt. bergab bist du einfach sicherer und machst ganz andere sache als mit clicks. kann das auf grund der höheren flexibilität jedem fehlen...

ps: fahre auch im mittelgebirge und hab mir während der fahrt noch nie was an den pins aufgerissen... bis jetzt ausschließlich beim bike-schieben/tragen im haus ;-)


----------



## swoosh999 (3. Mai 2011)

hab mich endlich auch mal dazu aufgerafft mich hier anzumelden -> erstmal gruß an alle !

ich fahre seit 2 jahren mtb und hab mir gleich clicks zugelegt (cb candy).
ich fühle mich mit meinem bike (cube ltd HT) immer sicher und wenns mal
brenzlig wurde haben sie immer rechtzeitig ausgeklickt.

im juli kommt mein neues enduro da mein anspruch seit dem letzten lago besuch immer größer wurde. trails wie pregasina oder dosso d. r. haben mich begeistert.

ich spiele mit dem gedanken auf plattform umzusteigen, um meine fahrtechnik entsprechend zu verbessern. einen echten bunnyhop kann ich nämlich nicht und werde ihn mit clicks auch nie richtig lernen.

allerdings hab ich große sorgen um meine waden, da ich beim springen nie wirklich druck auf´s pedal bringen musste und angst habe mit plattform das rad in der luft "zu verlieren".

im gegenzug hab ich aber keine lust mit plattform die stada del monte baldo 1800hm mit plattform hochzutreten.

wie sind euere erfahren bezüglich uphill mit plattform und wie "schwer" ist der umstieg von clicks auf plattform?

bitte um ein paar ratschläge !

mfg und so..


----------



## CrossX (4. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre jetzt seid einigen Wochen wieder Flatpedale, nach mehrjährigem Click fahren. 
Es gibt halt Sonnen und Schattenseiten. Ich habe allerdings auch noch nicht die perfekte Pedal/Schuhkombination. 

Bei technischen Trails fühlt sich die zusätzliche Freiheit irgendwie gut an, wenn man mal eben in ner Kurve den Fuss rausstellen kann und so.
Fahrtechnisch ist es aber ne gewaltige Umstellung. Gerade beim Schalten in schnellen Passagen oder bei Sprüngen verrutscht man Anfangs sehr schnell. 
Und bergauf ist der runde Tritt natürlich gestorben. 
Was noch schwierig ist, ist über querliegende Baumstämme drüberzubalancieren, weil man das Heck nicht so einfach mit den Klicks hochziehen kann. 

Aber insgesamt find ich den Umstieg ok. Bunnyhop klappt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (4. Mai 2011)

Noch mal zu Thema Rundetritt und Ziehen hier nachzulesen: http://bildung.freepage.de/cgi-bin/feets/freepage_ext/41030x030A/rewrite/doc-hilli/VEROEFF/RUNDERTRITT.HTM

Dem nach kann man auf Klicker in Hobbybereich wirklich verzichten!

Bin selber vor zwei Jahren im Winter, nach mehreren Jahren Klicker, auf Plattformpedale umgestiegen. Ich musste, etwas übertrieben, das Radfahren quasi neu lernen. Es hat eine Weile gedauert bis ich schnelle und ruppige Passagen gleich schnell fahren konnte. 

Für alle Umsteiger und die die darüber nachdenken habe ich paar Tipps und Übungen parat:

Darauf sollte man achten:

- Schaltung fürs Hochschalten wirklich sauber einstellen 
- Dämpfer hinten etwas weicher einstellen
- Ausreichend viel Zugstuffe hinten. Am Anfang sogar etwas mehr als nötig, nach dem das Rad nicht mehr vom Boden abspringt noch einen Klick Richtung langsam. 

Paar Übungen:
Bitte vorsichtig rantasten, sonnst kann es schmerzhaft enden!

- Treten mit maximal Trittfrequenz in leichten Gängen, zwischen durch aufhören und noch mal antreten.
- Sprints mit maximal Trittfrequenz mit Hochschalten.
- Beschleunigen über Wurzelteppiche oder Steinfelder, Trittfrequenz zwischen langsam und schnell variieren. 

Das Ganze sowohl im Sitzen wie auch im Stehen üben/probieren.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Cawi (7. Mai 2011)

Mal was anderes, vielleicht auch nicht ganz passend.
Ich bin bisher nur mit Plattform gefahren. Vor einer Woche oder so die erste runde mit Klicks (am Enduro bike und dementsprechend auch harte Strecke, pedale sind die XTR-Trail).
Bin eigentlich ganz gut damit zureckt gekommen und alles nur eines hat nicht gepasst:
bei jedem Versuch das Hinterrad zu versetzen bin ich aus der Bindung raus.
Geht euch das auch so, ist es eine Einstellungs/Techniksache oder wird das mit etwas Übung einfach?


----------



## mossoma (7. Mai 2011)

haubert schrieb:


> Auch ich war bis September letzten Jahres ein überzeugter Klick-Fahrer an Fully und Hardtail.
> Ich bin wirklich überall runter und war überzeugt, das dies mit den Flats nur Hipe ist.
> Jedoch seit ich Flat fahre, merke ich, dass ich soo sicher gar nicht unterwegs war und mit den Flats viel mehr geht.
> Die Fahrtechnik hat sich meiner Meinung nach stark verbessert und auf einem Alpencross mit Flat und Wanderschuhen mit weicher Sohle, ist bei nässe und in allen sonstigen Situationen einfach nur super.
> Einen wirklichen Nachteil Berg hoch habe ich nicht festgestellt, da man zwischen Kurbelstellung 5 und 7 Uhr auch ziehen kann.


 

Hi,

kannst du mir bitte erklären wie du mit Flat pedalen ziehen kannst

Tom


----------



## CrossX (7. Mai 2011)

Mit angewinkeltem Fuss und ner sehr griffigen Sohle ist eine Aufwärtsbewegung mit Flatpedalen durchaus in einem gewissen Maße möglich. Das dies allerdings großartig zum Vortrieb beträgt glaub ich eher nicht. 
Ich kann zb an der Ampel ohne Belastung der Kette durchaus mein Pedal in Position ziehen. Mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## mossoma (7. Mai 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Hast du dich mit dem Thema ausführlicher beschäftigt, oder sind das Wiederholungen von "wissenschaftlichen" Beiträgen in Bikezeitschriften?
> Fakt ist, dass selbst Sportwissenschaftler das Thema diskutieren und sicherlich keine valide Antwort darauf haben. (Klick, Klick, Klick)
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei: Es ist Geschmackssache, das ewige Wiederholen der ach so großen Vorteile von Clicks bringt der Story auch nicht mehr Wahrheitsgehalt.
> ...


 
Deine Links sind sehr Interessant

Sollte ich am MTB doch mal Flats probieren

Tom


----------



## mossoma (7. Mai 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Fahre seit 15 Jahren Klickpedale und nachdem ich mir nun ein All-Mountain Bike gekauft habe, überlege ich mir ob ich auf Klickpedale oder auf Flats umsteigen möchte.
> 
> 
> Nun gibt es ja von Five Ten auch einen Schuh mit SPD (Minaar).
> ...


 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Schuh ( Minaar )

Würde mich auch sehr Interessieren.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (7. Mai 2011)

Wo ist der Sinn eines 5-10 Schuh mit Klicksystem? Die Schuhe sind so genial weil die Sohle extrem griffig und stabil sind. Wenn man einklickt ist es total egal was für ne Sohle man hat. 
Da gibts dann zig sinnvolle Alternativen zu 5-10


----------



## mossoma (7. Mai 2011)

da ich auch Marathon fahre, wäre ein Klicksystem eventuell von Vorteil,
da dort keine Technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen sind.

Wenn ich die drei Artikel in den Links lese, stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage ob ich ein Klicksystem überhaupt benötige.

Ich bin jedoch noch nie ohne Klickpedale gefahren. Rennrad und Mtb ( Scott Genius 20 )

Daher meine Überlegung zu diesem Schuh.

Tom


----------



## BiNkZ (7. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Mit angewinkeltem Fuss und ner sehr griffigen Sohle ist eine Aufwärtsbewegung mit Flatpedalen durchaus in einem gewissen Maße möglich. Das dies allerdings großartig zum Vortrieb beträgt glaub ich eher nicht.
> Ich kann zb an der Ampel ohne Belastung der Kette durchaus mein Pedal in Position ziehen. Mehr aber auch nicht




50% macht's zwar sicher nicht aus, aber Vortrieb resultiert daraus auf jeden Fall. Finde auch, dass man mit guter Schuh/pedal-kombi doch einigermaßen rund treten kann, zwar keine 360° aber doch deutlich mehr als nur zu pushen.


----------



## CrossX (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir den Bericht über den runden Tritt auch durchgelesen und war sehr überrascht, weil meine subjektive Empfindung auch die ist, dass man mit Klicks nen saubereren Tritt hat. Scheint aber wissenschaftlich nicht belegbar zu sein und ist vielleicht auch viel Kopfsache. Fürs Rennrad find ichs einfach angenehmer, wenn man den Fuss immer an der gleichen Stelle fest am Rad hat. 

Beim Mountainbiken im Hobbybereich ist es sicher viel Geschmackssache und auch oft ne Glaubensfrage. Messbar schneller wird man durch Klicks glaub ich nicht. Technisch versaut ein Klickpedal  sicher einiges, merke ich jetzt nach dem Umstieg recht deutlich. 
Man lernt in vielen Bereichen das Radfahren irgendwie ganz neu und merkt in vielen Situationen, dass man vorher keine wirkliche Technik besaß sondern nur durch die Klicks die Sachen gemeistert hat. (Bunnyhop, Sprungtechnik).

Ich finds auf jeden Fall mit Flatpedalen im Moment angenehmer.


----------



## BiNkZ (7. Mai 2011)

Also das mit em bergauf kein Vorteil mit Klicks wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Zumindest subjektiv gibt es da bei mir schon einen Unterschied, mit Klicks und komplett starrer Sohle bin ich definitiv ein wenig schneller unterwegs.

Bin auch viel lieber mit Flats unterwegs, stimmt schon, die Fahrtechnik wird definitiv besser, aktiver.

Aber da kann man auch wieder viel weiter vorne anfangen und die Gabel und Dämpfer verfluchen, die Wurzelfelder und harte Landungen so einfach machen. Ohne ist's schwerer.


----------



## CrossX (7. Mai 2011)

Geht ja nicht darum was zu verfluchen, sondern darum obs notwendig ist das man perfekte Antriebseffizients bergauf hat.  Man vergibt sich ja nix wenn man 5 Sekunden später oben ist, ne gute Fahrtechnik find ich wichtiger. 

Der Vergleich mit den Federgabeln find ich jetzt irgendwie nicht so passend, weil ne Federgabel eindeutig einen Sicherheitsgewinn darstellt, ein Klickpedal aber sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNkZ (7. Mai 2011)

Ne, kommt sicher nicht drauf an, schon richtig. Verfluchen war auch schlecht ausgedrückt; und stimmt der Vergleich hinkt. 
Naja mit Federelementen kann man sicherer schnell fahren, mit einem Starrbike muss man die Geschwindigkeit halt entsprechend nach unten anpassen, wenn man dann fliegt, war man aber auch langsamer als mit ner Menge Federweg, was Federelemente wieder gefährlicher macht 

Aber hier geht's ja um Pedale.


----------



## CrossX (7. Mai 2011)

Ich denke man sollte beide Systeme mal über nen gewissen Zeitraum testen. Jeweils mit vernünftigen Schuhen und Pedalen, sonst hinkt der Vergleich. Was einem dann mehr liegt findet man schnell heraus. 
Viele Fahrer sind durch Bikebravos und Hörensagen sehr auf Klicks eingeschossen, weil da  ja wirklich propagiert wird, das es ohne nicht geht oder wenn dann nur für DH und Dirtbiken. 

Ich sehe öfter mal Anfänger bei uns im Wald, die völlig überfordert sind mit den Klicks, weil sie schon genug mit dem Bike und dem Wald zu tun haben.


----------



## mossoma (11. Mai 2011)

So,

nun habe ich den 5/10 Schuh probiert.

Der taugt für mich als Allrounder mal gar nix und ist für mich zum:kotz::kotz:

Ich komme auch mit Flat Pedalen nicht zurecht. Das kommt wahrscheinlich daher, weil ich schon über 20 Jahre mit Klicks fahre.

Habe mir wieder einen Shimano MTB 53 gekauft.

Tom


----------



## CrossX (11. Mai 2011)

Was hattest du am 5/10 denn zu beanstanden?
Der Umstieg von Klicks auf Flatpedale ist übrigens recht anstrengend und verlangt viel Übung bis man sich wieder dran gewöhnt hat.


----------



## mossoma (11. Mai 2011)

Er gefällt mir optisch nicht und die Passform.

Ich habe einen sehr hohen Rist, daher passt er mir nicht so gut.

Er sieht auch blöd aus bei einem Marathon denke ich.

Eine ordentliche Technik wäre sicher angebracht mit Flat Pedalen. Nur wenn du von Anfang an mit SPD fährst ist die Umstellung auf Flat sehr schwierig.


Was meint ihr?


2 Paar Schuhe und Pedalsysteme halte ich halt nicht für sinnvoll oder doch?

Ich fahre auch S3 immer eingeklickt. 

Tom


----------



## CrossX (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn du zufrieden bist und dich mit deinen Klicks selbst in schwierigem Gelände wohl fühlst, dann bleib doch dabei. Ich bin auch DH mit Klicks gefahren, bin jetzt nur umgestiegen weil ich meine Fahrtechnik verbessern will und einige Tricks mit Flatpedalen einfach besser machbar sind.


----------



## mossoma (11. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, nur möchte ich auch meine Technik verbessern.

Und dies funktioniert anscheinend nur mit Flats.

Tom


----------



## CrossX (11. Mai 2011)

Dann machs wie ich und quäl dich durchs neu lernen. 
Wenn dir die 5/10 nicht gefallen, kann ich dir die Shimano AM41 empfehlen. Fahre seid Jahren das Vorgängermodell, erst mit Klicks, mitlerweile ohne. Die Schuhe sind für beides super. Sind nicht ganz so klobig wie die 5/10 und wirklich super verarbeitet und bequem.


----------



## jan84 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich schraub gelegentlich auch Pedale hin und her, is ja jetzt auch kein wirklicher Akt . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mossoma (12. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich denke da muss ich mal durch.

Was schätzt du wie lange ich da wohl brauche, bis das mit den Flats halbwegs klappt.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (12. Mai 2011)

mensch, ich denke ich probiers auch.....


----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2011)

Probiers aus. Bei mir hats - nach einigen Jahren Klick - vielleicht 3-8 Touren gedauert bis die Flats Spaß gemacht haben. Bis so sachen wie Bunnyhops (wenn man den Schweinehopp gewöhnt war) gesessen haben hats dann nochmal einige Touren gedauert. 

Denk beim Fahren nicht ständig über die Pedale nach, denk nicht immer "ach mit Klicks wäre das jetzt besser gewesen". Du musst mit Plattform mit mehr Körperspannung fahren ("Im Bike verkeilen, also Füße nach hinten drücken, lenker "nach vorne"") als mit Klicks. 

Ich fahre mittlerweile aber fast nurnoch Plattformpedale. Klicks kommen noch für Rennen drauf, das wars. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## CrossX (12. Mai 2011)

Kann Jan nur zustimmen. Bei mir hats auch so gute 2 bis 3 Wochen gedauert.
Mitlerweile lass ich es mit Flats fast genauso fliegen wie damals mit Klicks.
Komplett abgerutscht bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht, nur ab und an mal verrutscht auf dem Pedal, aber das kann man schnell korrigieren. 

Richtig flüssig wirds erst, wenn man merkt das man eigentlich genauso viel Halt hat wie mit Klicks, wenn man einmal die Technik ein wenig verinnerlicht hat.


----------



## sPiediNet (13. Mai 2011)

Obwohl ich mir erst kürzlich den LAKE Schuhe MX 165 gekauft habe, steige ich auch auf Flats um. Die Klicker waren schuld an meinem Bänderriss im letzten Herbst!


----------



## CrossX (13. Mai 2011)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Die Klicker waren schuld an meinem Bänderriss im letzten Herbst!



Wie haben die es geschafft deine Bänder durchzureißen? 
Vielleicht lags auch an deiner mangelnden Fahrtechnik oder dem noch nicht perfektionierten Reflex auszuklicken


----------



## jan84 (14. Mai 2011)

Nein, es ist *immer* das Material schuld... Dieses hinterhältige Miststück...


----------



## swoosh999 (15. Mai 2011)

heute erster ausritt, nach 2 jahren clicks, mit den neuen flats (syncros meethook) dazu 1 stundne technik übung.

vom fahrgefühl her wesentlich besser, das balancieren klappte wesentlich besser (weil kopf freier)...

überrascht hat mich das versetzen des hinterrads - klappte nun wunderbar !
mit clicks bin ich immer ausgeklickt...

das bike lässt sich mit körperspannung ebenso in den schweinehop ziehen, nur der bunnyhop will noch nicht, aber den lernt man glaube ich nicht in einer stunde...

was mir etwas sorgen bereitet: unter der dusche hatte ich leichte knieschmerzen....

zum schuhwerk - habe die northwave gran canion mit der weichen vibram sohle. klebt wunderbar - 5ten brauch ich somit nicht.

mfg und so...


----------



## sPiediNet (16. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie haben die es geschafft deine Bänder durchzureißen?
> Vielleicht lags auch an deiner mangelnden Fahrtechnik oder dem noch nicht perfektionierten Reflex auszuklicken



 .hier ist Erläuterung angesagt!
  "Mangelnde Fahrtechnik": Habe auf einem schmalen Trail einem Wandersmann freundlicher weise platz gemacht. Dabei bin ich stehen geblieben und bin links ausgeklickt (talseitig war nichts mehr zum abstehen). Freundlich nickend wollte ich den Herrn vorbei lassen. Was ich nicht erwartet hatte, war sein Rucksack mit Seitenverbreiterung für Thermosflasche etc. denn genau diese Verbreiterung hatte mich talseitig befördert! (jetzt in Zeitlupe vorstellen) mein nicht perfektionierten Reflex hat zwar sein Job richtig gemacht aber halt nur im falschen Augenblick. Den Gravitationskräften entfliehend ist mein nun ausgeklickter Fuss im Winkel zum Berg- Gefälle so aufgetroffen, dass die Bänder der Belastung nicht mehr standhalten konnten. Bevor ich mich meinen Schmerzen widmen wollte,  rief ich der Rotsocke noch zu, dass alles in bester Ordnung sei! (einen Vorwurf hätte ich nicht auch noch ertragen). Egal! was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist: Wenn man nach so einer Schei... noch den Berg runter muss und noch ca. 10Km nach hause pedalen muss, zeigt sich ganz deutlich der Vorteil von Klickpedalen! Probiert mal mit Flats und nur einem 100% Fuss zu pedalen ..geht net!! Die Schuldfrage ist zwar immer noch nicht geklärt. Aber zum Teufel noch mal!!! Etwas muss doch schuld sein oder? Vielleicht wäre ich lockerer gelandet, vielleicht!
  In dem Sinne .


----------



## sessantanove (16. Mai 2011)

Eine Frage an die Plattform Fahrer. Fährt ihr nur runter oder auch mal richtige Touren wo ihr 2-3000 hm machen müsst? Würde nämlich auch gerne mal Plattform testen aber bin mir da nicht sicher ob das wirklich Sinn macht auf längeren bergauf Strecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (16. Mai 2011)

Also 2 - 3000 HM bekomm ich im Sauerland nicht zusammen, aber es ist durchaus möglich auch lange Strecken bergauf mit Flats gut zu fahren. Wieso auch nicht?`Der Anteil der Ziehbewegung zum Gesamtvortrieb pro Kurbelumdrehung ist nicht annähernd so hoch wie einige das gerne hätten. 
Einzig in wirklich sehr steilen Abschnitten berghoch merkt man gewisse Nachteile mit Flats.


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2011)

Jo, solche touren funktionieren auch mit Flatpedalen "problemlos" (genauso problemlos oder problematisch wie mit Klickpedalen). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mlb (16. Mai 2011)

mossoma schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Schuh ( Minaar )
> 
> Würde mich auch sehr Interessieren.
> 
> Tom


 
Habe seit einer Woche den 5/10 Hellcat, bis auf die Farbe ziemlich gleich wie der Minaar.

Die SPD cleats sind so weit versenkt, dass ich auch problemlos Platform Pedale fahren kann.
Mit SPD Pedalen (die alten DX) habe ich auch einen guten halt selbst wenn ich nicht eingeklickt bin

Im Vergleich zu den meißten All Mountain Schuhen ist er aber recht schwer und warm...


----------



## sessantanove (17. Mai 2011)

habe mir jetzt mal zum testen BBB BPD-32 bestellt und nen              Five Ten Schuh.
Mal schauen wie gut das im steilen Schotter bergauf geht. Die Klicher Fan's in meiner Bikerrunde winken alle schon ab und sagen das geht absolut nicht.


----------



## m-i-k-e (22. Mai 2011)

ich hab die lösung auf dein problem bin aber kein erfahrener mtbler  .also es gibt pedalle die auf einer seite flatie und auf der anderen seite klickie sind so hättest du beides.....


----------



## flying5 (22. Mai 2011)

...diese Kombipedale hatte ich anfangs auch mal...aber nur wirklich nur sehr kurz. der gripp ist eher bescheiden auf der Flatt-Seite, daher war ich da schnell unzufrieden (keine ahnung welches modell, dass damals war). Habe mir dann reine plattformpedale gekauft...und bin sehr zufrieden. In meinen Augen auch voll tourentauglich....! Aber auch hier gilt natürlich...jeder hat so seine Vorlieben/Vorstellungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randalf (6. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre auch seit 5 Jahren solche "Einsteiger Platform-/Klickpedale" und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Die Plattformseite fahr ich gelegentlich dort wo es steil nach unten geht oder wo Baumstämme oder andere Hindernisse überfahren werden müssen und ich im Notfall schnell einen Fuß absetzen möchte (also weniger um mir einen sauberen Stil anzugewöhnen).


----------



## thesnake (6. Juni 2011)

hi gemeinde bin seit einem jahr auch überzeugter klicker aber wenn ich das hier so lese mach ich mir so meine gedanken fahre überwiegent feld strasse (halt zur arbeit) sonst alles was es bei uns im taunus zu befahren ist 

daher meine frage kann mir einer das mit der schlechten technik von klicks erklären weil aussem stand mim bike springen mach ich ach mit schlappen warscheinlich nur weniger schön  und so sachen wie wheely stopi mach ich dauerhaft ach wenn der wheeli noch nicht so lang geht  aber technik will ich immer verbessern.

lg chris


----------



## CrossX (6. Juni 2011)

Also meiner Erfahrung nach ist man mit Flats aktiver auf dem Rad, gerade bei schnellen Richtungswechseln und ruppigen Trails verändert man ständig die Fussposition ein wenig um das Rad besser dahinzubekommen wo man  hin möchte. 
Dazu fährt man ständig mit ner höheren Körperspannung. Als ich mit Klicks gefahren bin hab ich das Rad immer nur unter mir herlaufen lassen, weil ich ja eh wusste das mir das Rad durch die Klicks folgt. 
Außerdem hab ich in schnellen Kurven öfter mal das Bein am Vorderrad zur Stabilisierung. (Altlasten vom Motocross)


----------



## thesnake (6. Juni 2011)

also dann doch eher flats !!!!! glaub ich werd mir mal ein paar ensteiger flat pedale holen und mal testen !!! ja das mit dem fuss kenn ich ach noch ^^


----------



## CrossX (6. Juni 2011)

Zum Probieren reichen ja sehr günstige Wellgoflats oder so. Hab mir mal welche für den Winter geholt  für 14 Euro inklusive Versand hier aus dem Bikemarkt. 
Schuhe kannste fast jeden Sportschuh nehmen. Die haben ähnlich guten Gripp wie teure Bikeschuhe ala 5-10


----------



## thesnake (6. Juni 2011)

dann werd ich gleich mal den markt durchsuchen ansonsten nen bikeshop online empfehlen ???


----------



## CrossX (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn du es nicht eilig hast würd ich mir Wellgo MG1 bei Ebay holen. Die gibts da aus HK für teilweise 25 Euro inkl. Versand. Dauert nur etwas bis die da sind.


----------



## thesnake (6. Juni 2011)

was sagste bei den ja / nein ???? so alternativ zu den MG1

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-ALU-Platt...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item588e4e2371


----------



## CrossX (6. Juni 2011)

Naja. Billigste Lager, schwer, keine auswechselbaren Pins. Ich würd lieber ein bisschen mehr ausgeben. Wenns dir gefällt, musst du sonst sofort neue kaufen.


----------



## thesnake (6. Juni 2011)

ah ok da hab ich garnet drauf geachtet ja klingt logisch 

dann werd ich doch ein bisschen mehr investieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (30. Juni 2011)

Hab heute meine erste Spungerfahrung mit Flats gemacht. Das richtige Verkeilen im Pedal ist offensichtlich nicht meins.
Das Bike war zumindest kurz vor mir unten.

Bunnyhop hab ich zwar geübt und war erfolgreich, aber beim Springen 
Nach 17 Jahren mit Klickies werd ich die Flats also wieder demontieren.
Experiment gescheitert.

Falls also jemand quasi niegelnagelneue Fiveten Impact Sam Hill Schuhe (1 Traileinsatz)sucht, einfach melden


----------



## stiletto (30. Juni 2011)

Hi OJMad,

melde mich mal, welche Grösse? Shit, war Heute in Nbg  
Werden die Pedale auch verkauft? 

Sers


----------



## OJMad (30. Juni 2011)

Größe 44.
Aber wenn dann bitte per PM.
Pedale will ich mir evtl. für den Winter aufheben (Wellgo MG1)
Denn einen Nachteil haben Klickies eben doch. Die Kältebrücke


----------



## stiletto (30. Juni 2011)

Thanks!
leider nicht meine Grösse


----------



## cytrax (1. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin noch nie mit clicks gefahren des taugt mir ned^^ Fahre NC-17 Sudpin III mit den 5/10 impact und bin sehr zufrieden. Is halt alles doch geschmackssache


----------



## vitaminc (1. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Senf zu dem Thema:
Ich fahre beides, also sowohl Platform (CityMTB) als auch Klickies (TourenMTB). 

Tourentauglicher sind für mich eigentlich die Klickpedale, mit dem ich den runderen Tritt erreiche, vorallem in steilen Bergauf-Passagen. Bergab wiederum, also bei steilen verblockten Trails mit Spitzkehren (S2/S3), bin ich nach wie vor noch etwas unsicher, habe einfach nicht die ausreichende Balance. Vielleicht lässt sich sowas aber auch mit besseren Klickpedalen (Shimano AM Version) verbessern. Aktuell fahre ich die Standard XT Klickies.

Ich habe sicher nicht die besten Platformpedale (Truvativ Hussefelt), aber jegliche Trickserei macht mir damit einfach deutlich mehr Spaß als mit Klickpedalen. Vorallendingen habe ich eine bessere Balance, da ich den Fuß auf dem Pedal versetzen kann. Bunnyhop, Hinterrad heben etc. kann ich sowohl mit Klickies als auch mit Platform.

Ich denke letztendlich ist das alles eine Sache der Technik und Gewohnheit, mit den jeweiligen Vor und Nachteilen. 

Hauptsächlich reite ich Kilometer und Höhenmeter runter, und die 10-20% Trailanteile lassen sich weitestgehend auch mit Klickies für mich gut fahren. Die paar wenige Passagen, in denen ich etwas unsicher bin, da übe ich einfach weiter oder steige zur Not halt ab. 

Wer also das eine oder das andere testen möchte, der sollte genug Zeit investieren, gerade bei Klickpedalen bedarf es einfach viel Zeit bis u.a. das Ausklicken in Gefahrenstellen zum Automatismus wird. Auch das Ziehen mit den Pedalen wird sich nicht sofort automatisch im Kopf einstellen, sogar jetzt noch muss ich ab und zu explizit daran denken, dass ich "ziehen" kann.


----------



## floatwork (2. Juli 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Senf zu dem Thema:
> Ich fahre beides, also sowohl Platform (CityMTB) als auch Klickies (TourenMTB).
> 
> Tourentauglicher sind für mich eigentlich die Klickpedale, mit dem ich den runderen Tritt erreiche, vorallem in steilen Bergauf-Passagen. Bergab wiederum, also bei steilen verblockten Trails mit Spitzkehren (S2/S3), bin ich nach wie vor noch etwas unsicher, habe einfach nicht die ausreichende Balance. Vielleicht lässt sich sowas aber auch mit besseren Klickpedalen (Shimano AM Version) verbessern. Aktuell fahre ich die Standard XT Klickies.
> ...



o0 wie machst du das bitte bei klickies. ausgeklickt rumturnen?


----------



## vitaminc (3. Juli 2011)

> o0 wie machst du das bitte bei klickies. ausgeklickt rumturnen?



Na eben garnicht. Technische Spielereien sind meiner Meinung am Besten mit nem Platformpedal möglich. Ausgeklickt mit Klickies zu fahren oder gar damit zu tricksen finde ich höchstgefährlich!


----------



## Two_Shoes (3. Juli 2011)

floatwork schrieb:


> o0 wie machst du das bitte bei klickies. ausgeklickt rumturnen?





> ...aber jegliche Trickserei macht mir damit einfach deutlich mehr Spaß *als* mit Klickpedalen.


floatwork ich glaube, du hast etwas übersehen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (5. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre schon immer mit flats, habe mir letztens 5.10 gekauft und habe festgestellt, das die zwar um Welten besser sind, aber immernoch nicht zaubern können.

Auf dem Fully habe ich keine Probleme auf den Pedalen stehen zu bleiben, auf dem Hardtail haut es mich aber öfter mal zumindest soweit aus der Position, dass ich nicht mehr optimal fahren kann. Angemerkt Die Geschwindigkeit auf dem referenztrail unterscheidet sich um 1 sekunde auf 1:10, insofern ist das eher noch durch meine Kurventechnik begrenzt als durch meine Geschwindigkeit auf den Rappelpassagen (der Trail besteht nur daraus, also quasi).
Das ist m.E. völlig normal und man muss hinnehmen, dass man mit einem HT auf bestimmten Abschnitten eben nicht die gleiche Linie mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit fahren kann, die man mit viel FW schaffen würde.

Ich vermute (!) das sich jemand mit Klicks dort aber auch nicht unbedingt viel besser schlagen würde, je nach schlagrichtung kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das Pedal ausklickt.


----------



## Paradoxusus (6. Juli 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile gute Möglichkeiten die Vorteile von beiden Systemen gleichzeitig zu nutzen?

Mir schwebt da etwas in folgender Form vor:

Man kaufe z.B. diese Schuhe von Five Ten:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27346_Maltese-Falcon-MTB-Schuh-SPD-.html

Und z.B. diese Plattformpedale:
http://www.tradoria.de/sonstiges/d2...dium=referral&utm_campaign=googlebase-2010-07

Wenn ich jetzt in die Schuhe das SPD System einbaue, könnte ich doch theoretisch Bergauf eingeklickt fahren und bei Moves/Trailpassagen einfach vorher ausklicken, das Pedal drehen und die Vorteile von Plattformpedalen genießen!? 

Hat da vielleicht Jemand Erfahrungen oder eine Meinung dazu??


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Juli 2011)

klappt eh nicht. Sobald du den Fuß mal runter nimmst dreht sich das Pedal auf die Klickseite und dann ist der Grip entweder futsch oder du klickst ein und dann kannste gleich normale Klicks fahren. Ausserdem halten Klickschuhe nicht optimal auf den Platformpedal was den Grip angeht. Ich kenne so manchen der es ausprobiert hat und keiner von denen ist dabei geblieben.


----------



## Paradoxusus (7. Juli 2011)

Hmm bei meinen derzeitigen Klickpedalen von Schimano (PD-M324) ist es so, das sich das Pedal, sobald man den Fuß runter nimmt, auf die nicht-Klickseite dreht. Das ist natürlich extrem nervig da man es immer drehen muss um wieder einzuklicken... Deshalb dachte ich, so wäre es bei allen "Mischpedalen".
Aber nachdem du das geschrieben hast muss ich nochmal darüber nachdenken ob ich es mal ausprobiere. Immerhin sind die neuen Anschaffungen nicht ganz billig...


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Juli 2011)

es kommt drauf an. Normalerweise sollte ein gutes Pedal dieser Art das machen was du schreibst (es kommt ja eher vor, dass du das Pedal bei Flats unter dem Fuß verlierst/Stand korregieren musst)
In der Praxis funktioniert das wegen Erschütterungen aber nur bedingt gut.

Der Hauptnachteil ist eben, dass du mit Klickschuhen generell schlechter auf Flats stehst als mit "echten" Freerideschuhen für Plattform.


----------



## Ostrich_Olga (7. Juli 2011)

Ich muß auch aus fahrtechnischen Lernzwecken von Klicks auf Flats umsteigen. Aber Flats an einem CC/Marathon-Bike? Geht das überhaupt (optisch) ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (7. Juli 2011)

Ostrich_Olga schrieb:


> Ich muß auch aus fahrtechnischen Lernzwecken von Klicks auf Flats umsteigen. Aber Flats an einem CC/Marathon-Bike? Geht das überhaupt (optisch) ???



Was interessiert mich das Geschwätz anderer Leute? Wenn ich mit Klicks nicht zurecht kommen würde, hätte ich die sogar am Rennrad. Bevor ich mich auf die Nase lege.


----------



## Marc B (7. Juli 2011)

@Olga: Ich bin schon ein paar Marathons mit Flatpedals gefahren, beim Fahren sind ja eh die Schuhe über den Pedalen, das passt schon 

Geht schon klar, zuletzt in Willingen:


----------



## Ostrich_Olga (8. Juli 2011)

Da habt Ihr recht. Ich mach das jetzt auch. Wurscht, wie es aussieht, Funktionalität geht vor! Stimmt, Marc, die Füße sind ja drüber  Schönes Pic übrigens. Ich nehme an, Du hattest beim Marathon mit den Flats gegenüber der Click-Fraktion keine Nachteile. Schätze, an kniffligen Stellen eher sogar Vorteile. Man kann mit Flats genauso rund treten. Und das viel besagte "Ziehen" bewirkt keinen verstärkten Antrieb, sondern eher eine Entlastung des anderen Beines in dem Moment. 
Eigentlich braucht man Clicks außerhalb von Modeargumenten nicht wirklich. Ich steig um


----------



## Marc B (8. Juli 2011)

@Olga: Also ich bin Marathons mit und ohne Klickies gefahren und als Hobby-Fahrer, der just for fun am Start ist, finde ich den Unterschied auch eher unerheblich. Da hängt es einfach mehr davon ab, wie fit man ist und ob man einen guten Tag erwischt hat. Das rund Treten kann man auf jeden Fall auch mit Flat optimieren.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Juli 2011)

hab jetzt auch welche. so nc irgenwas dinger. meine schienbeine haben die auch schon kennen gelernt  !

welches schuhwerk (außer 5/10 - die kann und will ich mir derzeit nicht besorgen. kann sie außerdem nirgends probieren) könnt ihr empfehlen. die meisten sehe ich ja mit so skaterschuhen herumfahren.

trekkingschuhe?

ich hab einfach bedenken weil meine salomon trekkingschuhe zb eine sehr weiche sohle haben. am 17.07. fahre ich in die cottischen alpen. da werden touren mit > 2.500 hm dabei sein. ich habe leider keine zeit mehr so eine tour zu "testzwecken" zu hause zu fahren.  ich nehme natürlich spd und die spd schuhe im auto mit. aber habt ihr da bedenken wegen füße einschlafen usw?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre dort wo ich viel Laufen muss mit Wanderschuhen (Meindl Maine, Vibramsohle), die Sohle ist wie bei Wanderschuhen üblich schön steif, der Grip ist ok, die Sohle geht halt mit der Zeit kaputt - das Material ist halt nicht für Pins gedacht (da geht halt nichts über 5.10).

Wenn man nicht viel Laufen muss, halte ich Clickies auf normalen Touren für die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Marc B (8. Juli 2011)

Ich empfehle Schuhe mit nicht zu dicker Sohle, am besten man testet den Grip der Gummisohle mit einem mitgebrachtem Pedal aus.

Meine Favoriten:


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Juli 2011)

mit sneakern habe ich gripmäßig gute erfahrungen gemacht, aber die haltbarkeit ist leider etwas schwach. Ich würde alte freizeitschuhe nehmen, den Urlaub werden die schon überstehen


----------



## Karlokick (8. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit ca. 5 km steil bergauf Waldautobahn mehrjährige Aufzeichnungen von Zeiten ohne und mit Klickern. Bei optimaler Tagesform bin ich mit den Klickern in weniger als >10% kürzerer Zeit oben. Technisch anspruchsvoll ist das natürlich nicht, aber wenn es um Zeiten geht, sind die Klicker am Berg nicht zu schlagen...


----------



## swoosh999 (8. Juli 2011)

Karlokick schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit ca. 5 km steil bergauf Waldautobahn mehrjährige Aufzeichnungen von Zeiten ohne und mit Klickern. Bei optimaler Tagesform bin ich mit den Klickern in weniger als >10% kürzerer Zeit oben. Technisch anspruchsvoll ist das natürlich nicht, aber wenn es um Zeiten geht, sind die Klicker am Berg nicht zu schlagen...



ich hoffe ihr hattet duschen in der arbeit wenn du jeden morgen total ausgepowert ankamst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karlokick (8. Juli 2011)

> ich hoffe ihr hattet duschen in der arbeit wenn du jeden morgen total ausgepowert ankamst



Ach, ich bin eh nicht so der Gesellschaftstyp, das müssen die aushalten ^^


----------



## Ostrich_Olga (8. Juli 2011)

Karlokick schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit ca. 5 km steil bergauf Waldautobahn mehrjährige Aufzeichnungen von Zeiten ohne und mit Klickern. Bei optimaler Tagesform bin ich mit den Klickern in weniger als >10% kürzerer Zeit oben. Technisch anspruchsvoll ist das natürlich nicht, aber wenn es um Zeiten geht, sind die Klicker am Berg nicht zu schlagen...



Stimmt, schneller ist man damit. Ich denke, das liegt nicht am Eingeklicktsein, sondern an der besseren Kraftübertragung durch deutlich härtere, verwindungssteife Sohlen. Ein weicher Freizeitschuh setzt die Wadenpower halt nicht 1:1 in Vortrieb um. Und das Ziehen leistet auch keinen Direktvortrieb, sondern sorgt nur für ökonomischeres Fahren (runder Tritt, Entlastung durch bessere Kraftverteilung)
Ich bin seit heute auf Flats umgestiegen. Wenn ich beim Treten den Fuß, mit dem ich sonst ziehe, jetzt leicht anhebe, ohne den Kontakt zum Pedal zu verlieren, habe ich fast den gleichen Effekt. Jetzt noch eine unverbiegbare Sohle, könnte ich mir vorstellen, gleiche Zeiten zu fahren.


----------



## CrossX (8. Juli 2011)

Ne das liegt nicht an der Sohle, sondern schon an den Klicks. 
Bin erst mit Klicks gefahren und jetzt mit Flats mit den gleichen Schuhen. 
Bergauf war ich mit Klicks definitiv schneller. Irgendwie tritt man halt ganz anders. Trotzdem überwiegen für meinen Fahrstil die Vorteile von Flatpedalen.


----------



## Paradoxusus (9. Juli 2011)

Man kann hier ja einiges an Erfahrungen aus den Beiträgen hier heraus lesen. Und weil ich mit Klick-Pedalen irgendwie eine psychologische Blockade habe - ala - "hach wenn du das versuchst zu fahren und dann wegrutschst kommst du nicht vom Pedal...." Habe ich mich auch dazu durchgerungen mal Flats zu probieren.

Eigentlich will ich ja auch anfangen mal ernsthaft ein bisschen an meiner Technik zu feilen mit Balance-Übungen, Bunny Hop, Umsetzen... usw. Und warum dann nicht gleich richtig gute Technik mit dem passenden Equipment erlernen?!

Mein sorgen gilt den recht langen Touren die wir immer in der Gruppe fahren und ob mir dort die Vorteile von Klick-Pedalen zu sehr fehlen werden. Aber das wird sich zeigen.

Zum Anfang habe ich mir erst mal diese vergleichsweise günstigen Schuhe von IXS geholt:
http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/fahrradschuhe/ixs-dope-dhfrdirt-schuh-schwarz/16585.html
46 Euro sind gegenüber den Preisen von 5-10 natürlich eine Ansage. Auch wenn sie sicherlich vom Grip her schlechter sind, dürften sie immernoch mehr her machen als meine abgelatschten Jogging-Schuhe ;-) Und falls ich gar nicht klar komme ist der finanzielle Verlust nicht so hoch wie bei 5-10...

Und diese Pedale waren gerade stark reduziert:
http://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/truvativ-holzfeller-pedals

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sich das nach 2 Jahren Klicker so fährt!?!?


----------



## floggel (9. Juli 2011)

Paradoxusus schrieb:


> Man kann hier ja einiges an Erfahrungen aus den Beiträgen hier heraus lesen. Und weil ich mit Klick-Pedalen irgendwie eine psychologische Blockade habe - ala - "hach wenn du das versuchst zu fahren und dann wegrutschst kommst du nicht vom Pedal...." Habe ich mich auch dazu durchgerungen mal Flats zu probieren.
> 
> Eigentlich will ich ja auch anfangen mal ernsthaft ein bisschen an meiner Technik zu feilen mit Balance-Übungen, Bunny Hop, Umsetzen... usw. Und warum dann nicht gleich richtig gute Technik mit dem passenden Equipment erlernen?!
> 
> Mein sorgen gilt den recht langen Touren die wir immer in der Gruppe fahren und ob mir dort die Vorteile von Klick-Pedalen zu sehr fehlen werden. Aber das wird sich zeigen.


Habe genau das Gleiche aus den gleichen Gründen gemacht und kein bisschen bereut, vor allem Fahrtechnik gezielt lernen ohne Psycho-Blockade lohnt sich absolut. Keine Ahnung, ob ich auf Touren langsamer geworden bin, ist mir auch egal.


----------



## Flupsen (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch er's dieses Jahr im Februar wieder angefangen zu biken. Ich hatte mir auch gedacht: hol dir Klicks, der Zieheffekt am Berg usw. Gesagt getan und ich bin auch gut damit klar gekommen.

Aber ich hatte auf anspruchsvolleren Passagen dann genau auch diese Kopfblockade.

Jetzt sind Flats und 5.10 da, ich komm die Berge genauso gut hoch aber vom Kopf her besser runter


----------



## LeonF (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hasse Klicks!!!!! 
Näch längerer Klickie-Pause hab ich mir mal wieder Klicks drangeschraubt (für die Transalp ists wohl besser, hab ich gedacht)
Heute dann zweite Ausfahrt, ich steh an der Ampel und üb ein bisschen Trackstand (mit Klicks nicht so schlau, ich weiß... Aber irgendwann muss man ja üben  )
dann kommen noch eine junge Familie und eine Frau mit Kind mit ihren Radeln an die Ampel dazu. Ich war dann wohl kurz abgelenkt und bin gekippt. Hab zu langsam reagiert und dann wars zu spät. (Der Klickie-Klassiker  ) Irgendwie haben sich dann mein Lenker und mein Knie ganzdoll lieb gehabt und jetz isses ganz blau 
Die Leute natürlich: "Alles in Ordnung???" Ich nur :"jaja alles klar... nur neue Klicks..."
SON Scheiß!!!!!!!


----------



## vitaminc (11. Juli 2011)

Naja, das Ausklicken sollte unterbewusst funktionieren, dauert aber halt mind. ein paar Wochen/Monaten, bis das soweit klappt.


----------



## Marc B (11. Juli 2011)

@LeonF: Gute Besserung! Hat das Knie genug Zeit zum Ausheilen vor der Transalp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostrich_Olga (11. Juli 2011)

@LeonF: Du bist nicht so ganz alleine. Ich bin gestern mit meinem alten Bike noch mal gefahren, nur durch den Ort. Da sind die klassischen Bärentatzen dran. Dazu Turnschuhe. Ein Kanaldeckel lockte zum Sprung (üben, üben, üben, gell?) Von dem Pedal abgerutscht, mit der Zacke das Schienbein bis auf den Knochen aufgeschlitzt, vom Rettungswagen eine Dreiviertelstunde nicht gefunden, mit offenem Bein im Gewitter am Straßenrand, und im Krankenhaus dann die nette Info, daß die klaffenden Wundränder bereits blau und sich am Verabschieden sind. Die mußten dann abgeschnitten werden. Alles genäht. Fertig. Ich auch. 
Fazit: Bärentatzen können grausam sein - künftig kleine Spielchen auch bei Flats mit netten Pins nur noch mit Schienbeinschutz. Sonst wird wie Oma geradelt ;-)
Egal welche Pedale - passieren kann mit allen Sorten irgend ein anderer Mist.


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Juli 2011)

nach 13 Jahren clickies hab ichs nun auch probiert.
hintergrund ist einfach die tendenz zu mehr endurolastigen touren mit jeder menge spitzkehren und bike-tragerei.

der groÃteil meiner touren bleiben aber einfach normale touren. letztes woend hab ich mal eine lÃ¤ngere tour in angriff genommen (79 km/ 1800 hm) mit sehr groÃen trail/singletrail anteil (berauf wie bergab).

siehe auch hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igb4EsVVLHA"]YouTube        - âªFlatliner im Nationalpark Kalkalpenâ¬â[/nomedia]

asphalt:
sowohl bergauf als auch bergab konnte ich bei normalem tourentempo keinen nachteil ggÃ¼ den klickies feststellen.
einzig als ich dann rasch nach hause muÃte (hochzeit) und aufs tempo drÃ¼ckte wÃ¤ren mir wohl klickies lieber gewesen.
aber wegen der paar sekunden...mein gott ich bin kein rennfahrer.

schotterpiste:
wie bei asphalt. sowohl bergauf als auch bergab konnte ich bei normalem tourentempo keinen nachteil ggÃ¼ den klickies feststellen.

trail/singletrail:
bergauf fÃ¼hlte ich mich nicht so gut wie mit klickies. wir sind tw schwierige steile passagen gefahren. gefÃ¼hlt wÃ¼rde ich sagen ich wÃ¤re mit klickies nicht so oft abgestiegen? war halt mein eindruck, bin die strecke auch schon x mal mit klicks gefahren und bilde mir ein immer leichter durchgekommen zu sein.

bergab gibt es ein gewisses gefÃ¼hl der sicherheit, aber auch wieder nicht. ich bin mir noch unsicher. auf der einen seite weiÃ ich das ich mit dem fuÃ gleich am boden bin wenns sein muÃ. andererseits dachte ich bei den spitzkehren ich bin der erste mensch auf einem fahrrad? ich konnte das hinterradumsetzen mit klicks mittlerweile recht gut, mit den flats das muÃ ich wohl noch Ã¼ben.

vorteil ist auch, egal wie schlammig die schuhe und pedale sind, du kannst aufsteigen und bist sofort richtig. da brauchst nicht erst irdendwie in die pedale einklicken, das war bei den klicks immer etwas nervig. speziell wenn daneben ein abgrund ist.

rumpelpiste:
hm ja dort sehe ich vorteile fÃ¼r klickpedale. zumindest mit meiner technik.

meine schuhe, ich hab die alten freizeitschuhe genommen (salomon), ja die sind jetzt hin. die sohle ist richtig lÃ¶chrig, lauter risse! ich weiÃ auch nicht genau was ich jetzt mache. diese viel zitierten 5/10 sind halt recht teuer.
ich dachte schon an so normale bike schuhe. was denkt ihr?

auf jeden fall fahr ich kommende woche in die cottischen alpen (chaberton, jafferau, mulattiero) und werde dort ausgiebig testen...

ich hoffe meine schilderugnen helfen dem einen oder anderen bei der entscheidung


----------



## LeonF (11. Juli 2011)

Also ich ahb das Gefühl, ich kann auf Trails mit Klicks mehr Gas geben, aber mit Flats habich halt ne sauberere Technik und fahr "stylischer".
Ein Veletzungsisiko ist bei beiden gegeben.
@ Ostrich Olga: Das ist ja ne fiese Geschichte... macht mirn bisschen Angst 
@Marc: Danke wird schon. Ist aber noch Zeit bis zur Transalp. Der Trainingszustand ist eher das Problem...


----------



## Paradoxusus (11. Juli 2011)

@rzOne20
Ich habe mir diese Schuhe für die Flats geholt: http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=d08bTtXWJMuLswbiu83HDA&ved=0CCIQ8wIwAA
Sind auch günstiger als 5-10 ;-)


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Juli 2011)

@paradoxusus: kannst du zur sohle schon was sagen? hält die diese pins auf dauer aus? ansonsten sehen die dinger recht gut aus, am foto....


----------



## Paradoxusus (12. Juli 2011)

Sorry kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das muss ich noch ausführlich testen! Allerdings sind es ja "DH/FR/Dirt Schuhe" und dem entsprechend sollten die Sohlen für Flat-Pedale mit Pins ausgelegt sein, während dein Salomon Schuh ja eigentlich ein Outdoor Running Schuh war.
Sobald ich mehr zu dem Schuh weiß schreibe ich es in den Threat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vince77 (12. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich fahre jetzt seit etwa 1 Jahr mit Flats vom NC-17 und Schuhe von 5-10.
Die Schuhe sind der Hammer! Die Sohlen sind immer noch wie neu und bieten unwahrscheinlich viel Grip, sogar auf nasse Holz oder Fliesen!

Ich bin damals zur Flats wegen Knieprobleme und auch der Sicherheit auf verblockte Trails aufgestiegen. Seitdem habe ich so gut wie kein Knieprobleme mehr (man kann auf Flats die Klickies nicht falsch positionieren ) und ich kann deutlich mehr Gas geben im Trail.

Die Flats bieten fast so viel Grip wie ein Satz Klickies (einzigste Problem: abrutschen und sich die Pins der Flat ins Schienbein reinhammern , tut richtig gut!!!)

Ich kann nur einen Rat geben: Kauf ein paar gute Schuhe, egal welche Preis, den Unterschied zur "normale Strassenschuhe" ist enorm!

Gruß
Vince


----------



## hypocrisy76 (12. Juli 2011)

Hab jetzt auch die 5/10 Baron Schuhe bekommen, muss aber sagen dass der Unterschied zu den Adidas Superstar Schuhen jetzt nicht so groß ist, wie oft in den Foren beschrieben.

Musste die Baron allerdings gleich zurückschicken, da die Zehenkappe 3 Risse hatte, sollte bei diesem Preis auch nicht sein.
Hab mir jetzt die Vans Gravel um 64 Euro bei Amazon bestellt, werde die mal testen.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juli 2011)

vince77 schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre jetzt seit etwa 1 Jahr mit Flats vom NC-17 und Schuhe von 5-10.
> Die Schuhe sind der Hammer! Die Sohlen sind immer noch wie neu und bieten unwahrscheinlich viel Grip, sogar auf nasse Holz oder Fliesen!
> ...



Ich habe mir auf Grund der positiven Meinungen hier im Forum ebenfalls voriges Jahr den Impact von 5-10 geholt. Der Grip auf dem Pedal ist wirklich gut; umso schlechter ist er aber, wenn man in schwierigem Gelände mal absteigen muß. Außerdem bieten die 5-10 praktisch keinen Wetterschutz.

Deswegen nutze ich die nur noch auf den Hometrails oder im Park, auf Touren fahre ich mit einem Wanderschuh (Lowa Renegade).

Insgesamt bin ich der Meinung, das für den Normal-MTBiker ein Klickpedal unnötig ist, bei Einsteigern sogar kontraproduktiv. Die Studien, die die Legende vom "Ziehen" widerlegen, sind ja weiter oben schon verlinkt


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Juli 2011)

@mw.dd

und wie sieht die sohle deiner wanderschuhe aus? hält die den pinkontakt aus? 

ich denke mir auch das diese 5/10 oder die anderen skaterschuhe für den berg ungeeignet sind aufgrund der sohle eben?


----------



## vince77 (12. Juli 2011)

eben nicht, war noch letzte Woche in die Alpen gefahren, da gibt auch kein Problem mit Grip auf Steine oder sonstige Pfade.
Die Sohlen sind sehr Breit und vom Material relativ weich aber trotzdem angnehm zum fahren da schön Biegesteif.
Mit Wanderschuhe würde ich nicht fahren wollen, da sind mir die 150 oder 200 Euro für ein Lowa oder Meindl so teuer um die Sohle mit den Pins zu durchlochen.


----------



## jan84 (12. Juli 2011)

Auf Fels sind die 5/10 (habe auch die Impact) in Ordnung. Sobald nasse Erde / Matsch / Schlamm kommt sind die Schuhe meiner Erfahrung nach in den Bergen ein ziemliches no-go soferens dabei auch noch bergauf/bergab geht.
Fahre in den Bergen auch Wanderschuhe, hab dafür in den Pedalen (Sudpin III) die Außenpins durch M4x10er Schrauben ersetzt, der Grip ist Bombe . 

Wenns schnell bergab gehen soll (DH) hab ich die Klickpedale langsam für mich wiederentdeckt... Man kann einfach treten wo es -auch mit guten Pedalen und FiveTen - nichtmehr so gut geht. Spätestens wenn Ermüdung dazu kommt seh ich für mich die Klicks mittlerweile wieder im Vorteil...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juli 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> @mw.dd
> 
> und wie sieht die sohle deiner wanderschuhe aus? hält die den pinkontakt aus?
> ...



Ich habe noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen, habe die Lowa erst 3 Monate. Bis jetzt sind keine Schäden zu erkennen...

Die Sohle ist aber an der untersten Schicht etwas weicher und läßt sich mit einem spitzen Gegenstand ein wenig eindrücken; nach einiger Zeit ist der "Abdruck" dann verschwunden. Kann sein, daß das mit den Spuren der Pins auch passiert.


----------



## sciregomtb (19. Juli 2011)

sehr interessante BeitrÃ¤ge.

Ich fahre nun schon ca. 13 Jahre MTB. Angefangen habe ich damals mit CC und bin dann jahrelang mit dem Hardtail unter anderem sehr viele Rennen gefahren. Schweinehop und Radversetzen klappen mit Klicks perfekt. Seit 3 Jahre fahre ich ein Liteville 301. Mit dem 301 lassen sich ganz andere Linien und Geschwindigkeiten fahren als mit dem Hardtail. Allerdings Ã¼berlege ich mir an manchen S3 Stellen oft zweimal ob ich sie fahre oder nicht. Meist liegt es daran das ich Angst habe nicht rechtzeitig aus den Pedalen zu kommen. Das passiert mir aber nur an extrem verblockten steilen Passagen. Da ist mir mein Leben dann doch zu viel Wert. Aus dem Grund dachte ich mir auf Flats umzusteigen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen die Technik mit Klicks ist gegeben. So manchen Vollvisierer lasse ich hinter mir stehen. 
Mein Manko sind SprÃ¼nge. Musste in frÃ¼hen Bike Jahren einen schweren Sturz miterleben. Das hat mich anscheinend geprÃ¤gt 

Um fÃ¼r den Test nicht zu viel Geld zu investieren dachte ich an MG1 Pedale aus HK fÃ¼r umgerechnet  ca. 30 â¬. Die 5.10 Schule sind mir erst mal zu teuer. Gibt es vergleichbare Schuhe die weniger kosten?

was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot 
http://cgi.ebay.de/New-Wellgo-Magne...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cf63f7217


----------



## CrossX (19. Juli 2011)

Bei dem Ebayshop hab ich auch bestellt. Sehr schneller Versand, guter Emailkontakt. Würd ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. Paket war nach 7 Tagen bei mir. Ohne  Zoll.


----------



## sciregomtb (19. Juli 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Bei dem Ebayshop hab ich auch bestellt. Sehr schneller Versand, guter Emailkontakt. Würd ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. Paket war nach 7 Tagen bei mir. Ohne  Zoll.



Danke, das hört sich ja prima an. Dann werde ich da mal bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (19. Juli 2011)

Hab ebenfalls meine Wellgo Pedale aus Hongkong bezogen und bereue es nicht.


----------



## mastervier (19. Juli 2011)

Habe heute auch mal Klickies versucht. Fahre Downhill und finde es schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Gerade bei schnellen Kurven. Aber es vermittelt viel Sicherheit bei Sprüngen weil man kein bisschen auf dem Pedal rutscht. Aber einfachen Tricks wie Tabletop oder Whips klappen nicht sehr gut. Man hat aber einen spürbaren Vortrieb auf Tretpassagen. Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich die Klickies wieder ab mache oder sie dran lasse. Mal sehen 

Philipp


----------



## xXJojoXx (21. Juli 2011)

Für mich sind Klickies optimal ! Hier gibt es (leider!) keine schwierigen technischen Passagen, wo ich mich unsicher fühlen könnte o.Ä. Für mich hats nur Vorteile...Würde ich in der Nähe der Alpen wohnen, würde ich nicht mal über Klicks nachdenken !


----------



## christoph86 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hab heute zum ersten mal in meinem fast 20-jährigen Fahrradleben Klickpedale ausprobiert. Hatte mir - um nicht allzuviel Geld zu verbrennen, falls ich nicht damit klarkommen sollte - die Shimano PD-M 324 bestellt, also Kombipedal Klick/Bärentatze. Geeignete Schuhe hatte ich schon; Cleats montiert, eingeklickt, losgefahren und mich nach einem Kilometer geärgert, dass ich mich nicht schon früher getraut hab. 
Ich hatte irgendwie immer das Bild vor Augen, wie ich, mit dem Fahrrad an den Füßen hängend den Berg runterpurzel, weil ich nicht aus den Pedalen komm.


----------



## jan84 (22. Juli 2011)

Das passiert nicht... du wirst das Rad immer ALLERSPÄTESTENS ne halbe Sekunde später als mit Plattformpedalen los .


----------



## Weirdo (23. Juli 2011)

Passiert leider schon - z. B. erst kürzlich bei nem Marathon erlebt, als ein Fahrer auf einem kniffligen, steilen, durch Regen rutschigen Stein- und Felsentrail sein Bike in Bauchlage hinter sich herzog - noch eingeklickt, versteht sich. Hat bestimmt "ein wenig" wehgetan... da verzicht ich doch gern auf die paar Sekunden Zeitgewinn durch Klickies! Ich verdien ja schließlich kein Geld mit der Fahrerei, sondern fahre rein aus Spaß an der Freude .
Mit Ausnahme vom Rennrad und vom CC-Hardtail fahr ich nur Flats!


----------



## CrossX (23. Juli 2011)

Flats find ich nur beim springen sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Nach dem Umstieg von Klicks bin ich jetzt schon mehrmals vom Pedal gerutscht und böse gelandet. 
Da machen Klicks doch mehr Spass weil das Bike einfacher beherrschbar ist in der Luft.


----------



## harthinterteil (24. Juli 2011)

Bin absoluter Anfänger im Mountainbiking und fuhr bis jetzt nur Bärentatze. Seit kurzem habe ich die Shimano PD-M647 und das ist schon ne ganz andere Fahrerei. Vorallem bergab auf schnelleren (für mich  ) wurzeligen Passagen, wo ich früher schon mal von den Pedalen gerutscht bin, geben die Klicks eine gewisse Sicherheit. Ungewollt bin ich noch nie rausgerutscht, gefallen bin ich aber auch schonmal, weil ich nicht rechtzeitig rauskam, dass aber quasi im Stillstand. Größten Performancegewinn habe ich aber auf kurzen steilen Anstiegen, wo ich früher immer aus dem Tritt und dann von den Pedalen kam, wird jetzt das Bike mit roher Gewalt "hochgezogen"...irgendwann hängt nur noch die Schuhsohle an den Pedalen


----------



## Mac-Metal (24. Juli 2011)

Und ich bin erst auf Plattform umgestiegen...

Sehr ungewohnt für mich sind genau diese kurzen Anstiege, bei denen ich seither kräftig gezogen hatte! Mir ist es die Woche mehrfach passiert, dass ich mit dem Fuß nach vorne weggerutscht bin, weil ich unbewußt noch ziehen will. Kommt dann halt sehr peinlich, wenn einem sowas dann in der Stadt passiert und sich die Fußgänger schon fragen, ob der sich das Bike nur geliehen, ne Ladung Sprühmatsch aufgetragen und zum ersten Mal aufm MTB sitzt. 

Aber bei abschüssigen Serpentinen...!  ui! Wie geil ist denn DAS!? Da liegen in Sachen Umsetzen vom Hinterrad ja Welten zwischen Klickies und Plattform-Pedalen.
Auf einmal läuft das viel flüssiger mit dem Umsetzen während dem Fahren.

Aber Drops und Sprünge muss ich wohl echt noch üben damit: Die ersten Dinger, die ich jahrelang einfach, ohne etwas an meinem Körperschwerpunkt zu verändern, gefahren bin, muss ich jetzt dann ganz bewusst mit der BunnyHop Bewegung (die ich gerade übe) einleiten.

Bergauf werde ich Klickies mit Sicherheit noch oft genug vermissen - keine Frage!
Aber runter... YEAH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vince77 (25. Juli 2011)

Super, bin ich auch deiner Meinung, für technische Trails oder schnelle Abfahrt gibt es nichts besseres als Flats. Beim Sprung ist es auch kein Problem, man schlaudert das Bike zwar nicht so einfach in die Luft wie mit Klickies (ist ja klar, man kann nicht einfach mit die Füße nach oben ziehen) aber wenn man etwas Bunny-Hop übt, klap es dann irgendwann.

Ich kann aber nicht bestätigen dass man mit Klickies immer schnell genug rauskommt:

-letzter Samtag (23.07) sind wir zu dritte (2 x Flats, 1 x Klickies) rausgefahren, nach 2 km stoßt der Klickieskollege (seit über 15 Jahren mit Klickies unterwegs) mit der Pedal an einem Baumstumpf und überschlägt sich => nicht aus der Klickies rausgekommen, (ich war ca. 4 m hinterdem gefahren). 
Er ist mit die Brille (lob an Swiss Eye! die Brille hält was aus! und wie!) auf einen kleinen 2te Baumstumpf aufgeschlagen. 

Ergebnis: Brillenglas weggeflogen, ca. 3,5 cm Platzwunde über der Auge und 1 cm darunter.

Fazit: ohne Klickies wäre er sicherlich nicht mit der Kopf als erstes aufgeschlagen, sondern hätte wahrscheinlich das Rad mit die Füße weggekickt und gut ist.

Aber jeder das seine, wenn man mit Flats nicht klar kommt hat es auch keinen Sinn.

Gruß
Vince


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. Juli 2011)

vince77 schrieb:


> Super, bin ich auch deiner Meinung, für technische Trails oder schnelle Abfahrt gibt es nichts besseres als Flats. Beim Sprung ist es auch kein Problem, man schlaudert das Bike zwar nicht so einfach in die Luft wie mit Klickies (ist ja klar, man kann nicht einfach mit die Füße nach oben ziehen) aber wenn man etwas Bunny-Hop übt, klap es dann irgendwann.
> 
> Ich kann aber nicht bestätigen dass man mit Klickies immer schnell genug rauskommt:
> 
> ...



Auslösehärte zu hoch eingestellt ??? Mich hats gestern in Stromberg auch mit Klickies gemault und ich bin rausgekommen. Ich bin auf ne Northshore gefahren, bin dank nasser Reifen und zu wenig Geschwindigkeit abgerutscht und lag dann auf dem Boden. Meine Beine konnte ich frei bewegen  Mit Flats hätte das genauso ausgesehen !


----------



## Pinchazo (30. Juli 2011)

Mal 'ne ganz komische Frage:

Gibt es hier noch Fahrer, die Bärentatzen mit Plastikhaken am Rad haben und das sogar öffentlich zugeben würden?


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Juli 2011)

am stadtrad


----------



## rzOne20 (10. August 2011)

ich hab jetzt auch ein bischen herumprobiert.

meine ersten erfahrungen hatte ich ja hier gepostet.

mittlerweile hab ich die flats auch mit halbhohen trekkingschuhen (natürlich haben die eine profilierung). der grip war, vermutlich aufgrund der profilierung der schuhsohle, deutlich schlechter als mit meinen abgelatschten salomon. der vorteil der abgelatschten salomon ist vermutlich die flache, weiche sohle.

wie auch immer die salomon sind eh hinüber.

ich hab mir jetzt 2 paar schuhe bestellt:
- 5/10 maltese falcon
- 5/10 impact low

natürlich kann ich nicht beide schuhe einsauen, da werde ich sie sonst wohl nicht mehr zurückschicken können. 

welche schuhe würdet ihr auswählen wenn beide gleich gut passen.

da ich zu 98 % touren selbst fahre (also nix lift shuttle usw) tendiere ich zu den maltese falcon. der hat eine deutlich steifere sohle, welche doch für die "kraftübertragung" besser sein sollte. außerdem hab ich eh probleme mit "einschlafenden" zehen...

wie steht ihr dazu. welche erfahrungen habt ihr diesbezüglich mit grip?

danke


----------



## Jetpilot (10. August 2011)

mir persönlich taugen die Impact Low super, selten soeinen bequemen Schuh gehabt. Ich finde die Dinger durchaus steif genug um gut kurbeln zu können. Habe allerdings keine Referenz zu den Falcons.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (10. August 2011)

was meinst du mit gut kurbeln.
ich denke da an den jährlichen alpenX, westalpen usw. da kommts halt schon mal vor das 2.000 hm am stück und bei der ganzen tour > 3.000 hm gekurbelt werden. denkst du da sind die impact steif genug für?

generell würden mir ja die impact auch mehr gefallen, sein bequemer usw.

aber auf langen touren will ich dann nicht darauf verzichten müssen nur weil sie "so weich" sind....


----------



## Jetpilot (10. August 2011)

Ich fahre ab und zu mal Touren ca 100km, ca 20km/h schnitt auf 70% trails mit etwa 1000hm. (Brunsummer Heide bei Aachen)
Ausserdem hatte ich die beim 24h rennen in finale Ligure an, die Schuhe waren sehr angenehm. Die Impact sind verglichen zu den anderen 5.10 recht steif und sehr viel steifer als alle freizeitschuhe (Wanderschuhe ausgenommen, die sind etwa vergleichbar)


----------



## rzOne20 (10. August 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ich fahre ab und zu mal Touren ca 100km, ca 20km/h schnitt auf 70% trails mit etwa 1000hm. (Brunsummer Heide bei Aachen)
> Ausserdem hatte ich die beim 24h rennen in finale Ligure an, die Schuhe waren sehr angenehm. Die Impact sind verglichen zu den anderen 5.10 recht steif und sehr viel steifer als alle freizeitschuhe (Wanderschuhe ausgenommen, die sind etwa vergleichbar)




na das hört sich gut an / das wollte ich hören 

die sagen mir irgendwie mehr zu als die maltese falcon. obwohl bei der steifigkeit sind die falcon schon viel härter!?

egal, werd wohl die impact nehmen...

danke nochmal für die info


----------



## vitaminc (11. August 2011)

Mit was fühlt ihr euch sicherer bei steilen Spitzkehren / engen Kurven, mit Klickies oder Platform?

Ich tue mir bei engen Kurven im steilen Gelände mit Klickies nach wie vor schwer, da ich den Fuß nicht so versetzen kann wie ich das gerne hätte.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. August 2011)

Ich fühle mich generell mit Klickies sicherer, fahre aber aktuell mit Flats, da ich beides beherrschen möchte.

Wenn man aber mit Klickies fährt, sollte man sich nach einer kurzen Eingewöhungszeit daran machen, die Dinger mit maximaler Auslösehärte zu fahren. Nichts ist schlimmer, sich bei Klickies auf die feste Verbindung zu verlassen, und dann doch versehentlich auszuklicken. Gerade im Sprung ist Ausklicken ziemlich unangenehm. Würde auch nur noch die Klickies mit Käfig herum fahren, bspw. die 647er von Shimano. Wenn man dort mal versehentlich ausklickt, dann kann man sich ggf. dennoch auf den Pedalen halten. Bei den schmalen CC-Teilchen ist dies schwierig, zumal ist die größere Kontaktfläche bei Abfahrten im Stehen doch angenehmer.

Ich habe übrigens in 15 Jahren mit Klickies nicht eine Situation gehabt, wo ich mich aufgrund der festen Bindung unsicher gefühlt hab. Das Ausklicken macht man irgendwann reflexartig und im Schlaf. Selbst bei meinen Stürzen bin ich immer irgendwie ausgeklickt, trotz maximaler Auslösehärte.

Bei steilen Kehren kann man doch wunderbar mit Klickies das Heck hin- und herschwenken, so wie es die berühmten Vertrider bei nahezu jeder Kurve machen  Mit Klickies steuert man das Rad vielmehr mit den Beinen als mit Flats, zumindest ist es bei mir so.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## LeonF (11. August 2011)

Also wenn ich versetzen will, hab ich, wenn auf der Seite der Kurve runtergeht, schon iwie Angst, dass ich nicht rauskomm, wenn was schiefgeht. Zumal ich beim Versetzen noch nicht so sicher bin... 
Außerdem klick ich häufig aus, wenn ich mein Rad seitlich bewegen will (also Versetzen oder Whips zum Beispiel... ) das führt dann immer zu nicht so schönen Situationen 
Bei Flats hab ich da eine zum Einen flexiblere Verbindung zum Rad (da ich meinen Fuß bewegen kann) und zum Anderen eine festere (da ich mich aktiv im Rad verkeilen muss)
Das führt dann bei mir zu einer aktiveren und verspielteren und damit spaßigeren Fahrweise. Mit Klicks werd ich iwie immer faul und Biken wird ein bissche öde


----------



## Mac-Metal (11. August 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> [...] Das führt dann bei mir zu einer aktiveren und verspielteren und damit spaßigeren Fahrweise. Mit Klicks werd ich iwie immer faul und Biken wird ein bissche öde



Und genau diese Beobachtung durfte ich mit dem Umstieg auf Plattform-Pedalen in den letzten Wochen machen: Zwar muss ich noch stark an der Sicherheit beim Springen bzw. bei Drops arbeiten, aber schon jetzt fällt mir auf, dass ich zwar bewusster, dafür aber deutlich spassiger fahren kann/muss.


----------



## erkan1984 (14. August 2011)

hi, ich fahre am Bergab-rad flats und am Marathon und RR Klickpedale.
Ich hab die Flats noch nicht lange. Mich beschäftigt folgende frage: wo positioniert man am besten den Fuss, man hat ja nun die frei wahl, ist es besser den fuss mittig oder doch lieber mehr (klickähnlicher) zentral im Vorderfuss auf das Pedal zu stellen?


----------



## Jetpilot (14. August 2011)

vorderfuß und im Fußgelenk enspannt stehen. Dadurch federt man das meiste schon aus der Wade weg. Wenn du mittig stehst, geht das nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## LeonF (16. August 2011)

Ich habe, wenn ich die Ferse hängen lasse (hab ich das rihtig interpretiert, Jetpilot?)
immer das Gefühl, dass mir der Federweg ausgeht und mien Knöchel die Schläge abkriegen. Deswegen steh ich bergab meistens mittig auf dem Pedal (oder so, wie der Fuß grad fällt  ) Auch weil ich da irgendwie mehr Kontrolle hab und bergauf versuch ich denn meistens mit dem Balle auf der Höhe der Pedalachse zu stehen. (Wegen der besseren Kraftübertragung und es ist irgenwie angenehmer.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly_Brown (16. August 2011)

Ich hänge mich hier auch mal dran. Ich fahre auch seit kurzem mit dem MTB. Habe mir direkt dazu Klickies besorgt, weil mir Kollegen wegen dem besseren bergauf dazu geraten haben. Nun gut. Bergauf ist gefühlt super, aber bergab auf schmalen Trails mit Abgrund daneben bin ich mehr aus der Pedale, als in der Pedale und beim Aufsteigen finde ich auch nicht immer dofrt in die Klickies. Pedal ist das Shimano PD-324.

Welche Plattform könnt ihr empfehlen?

DMR V12
NC-17 STD II Pro
NC-17 Magnesium I S-Pro 
Shimano PD-MX30

Wie viel braucht es. Reicht das einfache günstige NC-17 Pedal zum Testen, oder lieber gleich etwas auf den Tisch legen, falls es gefällt? Bin kein Gewichtsfanatiker, aber die Magnesium-Variante klingt schon gut.


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (16. August 2011)

Guter Thread auf jeden Fall. Bin aber überrascht, in welche Richtung er tendiert. Bei den meisten von Klick auf Flat. Bei mir ist es anders herum, darum will ich auch noch ein paar Erfahrungen beisteuern. Dachte immer damit wäre ich der "klassische" Fall.
Ich habe mit Flats angefangen von Touren über AM bis DH Race immer auf Flats. Clipped in gays und so . Ganz am Anfang des MTBing hab ich auch mal Klicks probiert und bin vom Kopf her nicht klar gekommen.
Nun bin ich 3 Jahre lang nebenher am Stadtrad Klicks gefahren und habe vor kurzem am AM nochmal den Umstieg gewagt, in der Hoffnung besser klar zu kommen.
Und die erste Tour war ne kleine Offenbarung. Hoch zu spürbar besser und runter hab ich ohne Einschränkungen heizen können, trotz Matsch usw. inkl. 2wheel drifts etc. 
Auch ein großer Vorteil: Immer die gleiche Fußstellung auf dem Pedal und Pedalieren über Unebeheiten möglich. Wie oft hat mich ne nicht exakte Fußstellung aufm Flatpedal genervt? Oder man verliert seine optimale Fußstellung bei Schlägen und steht ******* und ist den halben run abgelenkt. Kommt so oft vor.
Von daher werd ich sehen, ob ich wirklich alles mit Klicks uneingeschränkt fahren und springen kann und dann den Komplettumstieg anstreben. Dann hat man die Fahrtechnik von Flats und die Vorteile von Klicks und keine nenenswerten Nachteile. Mal schauen obs so funktioniert.
P.S. Gerade im Wiegetritt hat man viel mehr Zug am Pedal und beschleunigt deutlich besser meiner Meinung nach, was einem manchmal das Leben leichter machen kann bei geschwindigkeitskritischen Hindernissen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> ...
> Welche Plattform könnt ihr empfehlen?
> ...
> 
> Wie viel braucht es. Reicht das einfache günstige NC-17 Pedal zum Testen, oder lieber gleich etwas auf den Tisch legen, falls es gefällt? Bin kein Gewichtsfanatiker, aber die Magnesium-Variante klingt schon gut.



Wellgo MG-1. In der e-Bucht zum Selbstimport aus China; ca. 30


----------



## Charly_Brown (16. August 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wellgo MG-1. In der e-Bucht zum Selbstimport aus China; ca. 30


Und das sind keine Plagiate, sie einem um die Ohren fliegen? Nimmt man die
Oder die?

Werde dann einfach mal zuschlagen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Und das sind keine Plagiate, sie einem um die Ohren fliegen? Nimmt man die
> Oder die?
> 
> Werde dann einfach mal zuschlagen.



Wellgo wird schon in China produziert, da lohnt sich das plagieren nicht...

Was an den 2012ern besser sein soll, kann ich nicht erkennen. Aber ich persönlich würde kein weiß nehmen


----------



## MrFreak (17. August 2011)

gibt es hier Empfehlungen für SPD-pedalen?
sollten recht robust,schmutzunempfindlich und guten halt bieten für die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit.


----------



## syn_error (17. August 2011)

> gibt es hier Empfehlungen für SPD-pedalen?


z.b. PD-M520


----------



## beetle (18. August 2011)

Die günstigen Shimano funktionieren jahre lang ohne drüber nach zu denken. Ich muss sagen ich fahre damit alles. Angs nicht aus den Pedalen raus zu kommen habe ich nicht und habe auch nicht das Problem. Gibt aber auch hier Schuhe, die sich für technische Sachen eben besser eignen. Zum Beispiel würde ich die M91 nicht für rein technische Fahrten empfehlen. Da eher den AM Halbschuh von Marvic. Die SPDs haben ja ne Schraube zum Einstellen. Ich habe die auf 2-Clicks zu. Daher kommt man leicht raus und rein. Aus Versehen passiert es nur wenn man einen Fahrfehler macht und den Fuß verdreht. Passiert mir momentan gerne beim Hiterrad versetzen. Liegt aber nicht am SPD eher an mir.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. September 2011)

Ich bin jetzt auch die ersten Touren auf Flats unterwegs gewesen...ich habe keine Nachteile gegenüber Klicks feststellen können, weder beim bergauf- noch beim bergabfahren...

der einzige Augenblick an dem ich die Klicks schon vermisst habe, war bei einer Tempofahrt auf der Geraden. Da hat mir das ziehen um Tempo zu bekommen schon gefehlt.

Ich werde aufjedenfall weiter bei den Flats bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (5. September 2011)

Also ich hatte eine lange Zeit zuerst Flats, dann hab ich lange Klicks ausprobiert und dann wieder Flats, dann wieder vor Kurzem wieder Klicks D) Und jetzt: (oh Wunder)
bin ich wieder auf Flats umgestiegen.  Und ich muss sagen: ENDLICH WIEDER SPAAß!!!!  

Es macht mir einfach viel mehr Spaß auf Flats. Ich bin viel lockerer auf dem Bike, bin aktiver und nutz fast jede Bodenwelle zum Pushen und jede Wurzel als Kicker!  
FInds mit Flats viieel besser!!!


----------



## CrossX (5. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> A bin aktiver und nutz fast jede Bodenwelle zum Pushen und jede Wurzel als Kicker!
> FInds mit Flats viieel besser!!!



Das ist dann aber wohl mehr Kopfsache. Du kannst doch  mit Klicks genauso puschen und springen wie mit Flats.


----------



## HXT (5. September 2011)

Mein kleiner Senftopf:

Auch ich fahre seit nun knapp 10 Jahren Klicks, habe damit angefangen weil es mir einfach zur gefährlich war, an schwierigen Passagen von der Pedale abzurutschen und dadurch zu stürzen. Ist mir früher mehr als einmal passiert. Hatte damals allerdings auch keine besonderen Flats oder Schuhe. Nachdem ich einmal mit dem Fuß vorne in die Speichen gekommen bin, dadurch eine Vollbremsung und folglich auch einen Überschlag hin bekommen habe, hat es mir gereicht.
Habe mir lange Zeit gelassen mit der Einstellung der Auslösehärte und auch der Position der Cleats, bin seit dem hochzufrieden damit.
Das seitliche Ausklicken beherrscht man recht bald automatisch. Wenn man es mit der Auslösehärte nicht übertreibt, kommt man auch bei Stürzen automatisch raus, ohne sich bewusst aus zu klinken, am Pedal ziehen kann man trotzdem noch, Fuß verstellen auch. 
Für mich ist das die sicherste Variante, bin noch nicht einmal nicht vom Rad los gekommen wenn es eng wurde, habe aber vollen Halt wenn ich ihn brauche. 
Fahre die PD-M520 mit SM-SH51.


----------



## LeonF (5. September 2011)

@crossx:

Bestimmt hast du zum Teil Recht...
ABER: 
Ich kann auf Flats den Fuß im Downhill viel freier bewegen. (offensichtlich mach ich das gerne  )
Auch bei Whips und Hinterradversetzen klick ich nicht einfach aus und hab halt die Bewegungsfreiheit. 
Zum Anderen kann ich in Kurven wesentlich besser Druck auf Pedal aufbauen. Und ich habe besseren seitlichen Halt. (Kann aber auch an meiner Pedal-Schuh Kombination liegen ) 
Mein Gefühl fürs Rad ist auch viel direkter (mein Fuß liegt nicht verdrehsicher auf dem Pedal auf (liegt vllt auch am Pedal... )

Und wenn ich versuche,technische Stellen zu fahren, bin ich sofort sicher auf dem Rad und muss nicht erst einklicken (auch bei Schlamm ein Vorteil) Das klingt jetzt so als bräuchte man das nicht so oft, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall!  (Gerade bei meinem Einsatzbereich)

Insgesamt machen mir Flats halt einfach mehr Spaß


----------



## jan84 (5. September 2011)

Bin mittlerweile total bei Pedalwechsel je nach Einsatzzweck angekommen. Beim Touren meistens Flats, DH-Fahren dann mit Klickpedalen wenn die Strecke nicht gerade total schmierig ist... Klicks sind mal Mallets, mal Shimano SPD, bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LeonF (5. September 2011)

Ja so handhabe ich das auch. (muss ich ehrlich zugeben ) 
Wenns mal passt und ich eine längere, nicht allzu traillastige Tour mache, kommen auch Klicks drauf. 
Die sind ja schnell gewechselt, wenn man mal weiß, in welche Richtung man schrauben muss... (weiß es manchmal immer noch nicht    )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berlinbiker (7. September 2011)

Habe schon gedacht, ich wäre der Einzige, der mit Klickies nicht zurecht kommt. 
Nach 22 Jahren Bärentatzen mit "Körbchen" habe ich letztes Jahr mein neues Canyon HT mit Candy SL Pedalen ausgestattet.
Trotz mehrerer Fahrten habe ich immer noch kein sicheres Gefühl auf dem Rad, bin eher so der Tourenbiker als der Trickser.
Gestern habe ich dann in Spitzkehren bergab eine echte Blockade gehabt und werde jetzt auch mal ein paar Plattformpedale bestellen und testen.
Mal schauen, ob das die alten Shimano Tourenschuhe zumindest testweise noch mitmachen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## LeonF (7. September 2011)

Das mit den Klick-Schuhen auf Flats würde ich nicht machen. Da hast du keinen Spaß...
(Ist meine Erfahrung)
Aber nicht falsch verstehen: Ich komm mit Klickies schon zurecht, es macht mir nur nicht soviel Spaß.


----------



## CrossX (7. September 2011)

Seh ich genau so. Diese Klickschuhe sind ne Katastrophe auf Flatpedalen. Dann kauf dir lieber bei Deichmann oder Decathlon nen günstigen Streetschuh oder Wanderschuh. 
Bei Decathlon gibts nen Wanderschuh für 16 Euro der gut auf Flatpedalen klebt und ordentlich was aushält. 
Ist auf jeden Fall besser als Shimanoschuhe.


----------



## Pinchazo (8. September 2011)

Ich habe vor kurzem mit Klickpedalen angefangen. Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht damit anfreunden. Ich habe ungefähr vier Touren damit unternommen, doch wenn das Gelände etwas schwieriger wird, fühle ich mich einfach nicht sicher dabei.

Da ich Kombipedale habe, sollte das kein Problem sein, doch wenn ich bei einem mehr oder weniger schwierigen Abschnitt ausklicke und die Bärentatzenseite verwende, rutsche ich ab. Das passiert mir bei den Trekkingschuhen, die ich sonst verwende nicht.

Am besten fahre ich, wenn ich auf meinem alten Rad mit Bärentatzen mit Plastikhaken fahre. Nicht cool, aber für Dinosaurier sicher: freie Füsse und trotzdem kein Abrutschen.


----------



## Pilatus (8. September 2011)

Pinchazo schrieb:


> ... doch wenn ich bei einem mehr oder weniger schwierigen Abschnitt ausklicke und die Bärentatzenseite verwende, rutsche ich ab...



Das übliche Problem und der wirkliche Nachteil von diesen Kombipedalen.

Gib den Klickies mehr Zeit. Man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## Pinchazo (8. September 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das übliche Problem und der wirkliche Nachteil von diesen Kombipedalen.
> 
> Gib den Klickies mehr Zeit. Man gewöhnt sich dran.



Ja, Kombipedale sind ein Kompromiss, aber am Rutschen sind natürlich auch die Schuhe für die Klickpedale beteiligt.

Du hast Recht, ich werde noch eine Zeit mit den Klickies weiterprobieren...


----------



## Spenglerextrem (8. September 2011)

Kombipedale sind wie schon oft geschrieben echt Mist.

Ich weiss garnicht warum die Anfängern immer empfohlen werden.

Man erkauft sich damit die Nachteile beider Systeme ohne deren Vorteile wirklich zu bekommen.

Das einzige was hilft ist umschrauben.

Beidseitige Klickpedale wie XT oder XTR ohne zusätzliche Auflage, da diese das Ausklicken schon wieder behindert ( wie z.B. bei den Mallets ) und entsprechende Schuhe mit Cleats bei Rennen und Tour

Oder

Flatpedale mit Pins und Schuhe mit guter Sohle a la 5.10 für Freeride und Bikepark.

Alles Andere wird immer ein unbefriedigender Kompromiss bleiben.

Meine Meinung !

Spenglerextrem


----------



## LeonF (8. September 2011)

AAAAhh.... Pedale mit Plastikhaken!!!   Willst du dich umbringen???

Nein im Ernst: Das ist nicht ungefährlich... 

Ja ich denke, du musst dich halt einfach ein bisschen an die Klicks gewöhnen


----------



## MrTY (8. September 2011)

HXT schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Senftopf:
> 
> Auch ich fahre seit nun knapp 10 Jahren Klicks, habe damit angefangen weil es mir einfach zur gefährlich war, an schwierigen Passagen von der Pedale abzurutschen und dadurch zu stürzen. Ist mir früher mehr als einmal passiert. Hatte damals allerdings auch keine besonderen Flats oder Schuhe. Nachdem ich einmal mit dem Fuß vorne in die Speichen gekommen bin, dadurch eine Vollbremsung und folglich auch einen Überschlag hin bekommen habe, hat es mir gereicht.
> Habe mir lange Zeit gelassen mit der Einstellung der Auslösehärte und auch der Position der Cleats, bin seit dem hochzufrieden damit.
> ...



Exakt dasselbe denke ich auch! Nach einem Bruch von Elle und Speiche, weil ich mit dem Fuß im Vorderrad gelandet bin, habe ich zunächst auf Körbchen gewechselt. Dort hatte ich das Problem, dass ich nicht schnell genug raus kam. Nach einem bösen Sturz aufs Knie habe ich endlich den Schritt zu Clickies gewagt.

Seitdem bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Ich bin nur am ersten Tag nach den ersten Metern mit dem Fahrrad umgekippt, weil ich nicht aus dem Pedal kam. Das ist nun ca. 15 Jahre her. Bei jedem weiteren Sturz bin ich immer schnell und locker aus dem Pedal gekommen, als hätte ich auf Flats gestanden. Absolut top! Die Verbindung zum Fahrrad, die ich mit den Füßen habe (ähnlich Hände am Lenkrad) möchte ich nicht mehr missen! Früher waren Wurzelteppiche beim Downhill ein Alptraum. Heute ein Genuß!


----------



## rzOne20 (8. September 2011)

MrTY schrieb:


> Exakt dasselbe denke ich auch! Nach einem Bruch von Elle und Speiche, weil ich mit dem Fuß im Vorderrad gelandet bin, habe ich zunächst auf Körbchen gewechselt. Dort hatte ich das Problem, dass ich nicht schnell genug raus kam. Nach einem bösen Sturz aufs Knie habe ich endlich den Schritt zu Clickies gewagt.
> 
> Seitdem bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Ich bin nur am ersten Tag nach den ersten Metern mit dem Fahrrad umgekippt, weil ich nicht aus dem Pedal kam. Das ist nun ca. 15 Jahre her. Bei jedem weiteren Sturz bin ich immer schnell und locker aus dem Pedal gekommen, als hätte ich auf Flats gestanden. Absolut top! Die Verbindung zum Fahrrad, die ich mit den Füßen habe (ähnlich Hände am Lenkrad) möchte ich nicht mehr missen! Früher waren Wurzelteppiche beim Downhill ein Alptraum. Heute ein Genuß!


 
und waren das damals vor 15 jahren ordentliche flats mit pins und passendem schuhwerk dazu?
oder waren es turnschuhe und bärentazen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTY (8. September 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> und waren das damals vor 15 jahren ordentliche flats mit pins und passendem schuhwerk dazu?
> oder waren es turnschuhe und bärentazen?



Ja! Kaum zu glauben, was?


----------



## HXT (8. September 2011)

MrTY schrieb:


> Die Verbindung zum Fahrrad, die ich mit den Füßen habe (ähnlich Hände am Lenkrad) möchte ich nicht mehr missen!





MrTY schrieb:


> Ja! Kaum zu glauben, was?



Dito & dito.


----------



## Highwayman (9. September 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Kombipedalen? Eine Seite Bärentatzen, eine Seite Klickies?


----------



## LeonF (9. September 2011)

Die sind hier ind dem Thread das Böse!!!!
DAS BÖSE!!!!! 

 Nein im Ernst: DIe sind wirklich nicht so toll. 
Gibt hier aber schon eininge Seiten drüber...


----------



## swoosh999 (9. September 2011)

probiert hat mal wie ich es tue:
linke seit flat mit 5.10 schuh, rechte seite cb mallets mit klickpedalschuh


----------



## LeonF (9. September 2011)

Hast du nur Linkskurven auf deinem Hometrail? (Dass du den linken Fuß leichter absetzen kannst)


----------



## swoosh999 (9. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Hast du nur Linkskurven auf deinem Hometrail? (Dass du den linken Fuß leichter absetzen kannst)



paar rechtskurven sind schon drin - die gehen schon ohne fußabsetzen, würde ja sonst nur im kreis fahren


----------



## LeonF (9. September 2011)

GIbts einen anderen Grund für diese Klicker-Plattform-Kombi?


----------



## jan84 (9. September 2011)

Eine Seite Klick, eine Plattform:
Naja fürn Rad was nur von A nach B bewegt wird sind sie praktisch. 

Beidseitig Klick & Plattform:
Oder meinst du sowas wie CrankBrother Mallet bzw. die Shimanos mit beidseitigem Klick und Käfig außenrum. Die haben zwei Vorteile (für mich):
1) Man steht - richtige Schuhe Vorrausgesetzt - stabiler auf dem Pedal (eingeklickt!)
2) Beim Downhillfahren: Wenn man mal ausklicken musste (Fuß setzen etc) aber nicht bremsen/will kann kommt man sicherer einige Meter weiter bis man wieder einklicken kann als mit reinen Klickpedalen. Im Vergleich zu eingeklickt oder ordentlichen Schuhen auf Plattformpedalen ist das dann aber immernoch nen mehr oder weniger großer Eiertanz...

Diese Kombi-Dinger sollten aber generell auch immer eingeklickt gefahren werden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (9. September 2011)

nein, das meinte ich jetzt nciht 
Ich meinte links flats rechtds Klick, wie swoosh999 es hat....


----------



## swoosh999 (9. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> nein, das meinte ich jetzt nciht
> Ich meinte links flats rechtds Klick, wie swoosh999 es hat....



ich wechsel auch ab und zu - heißt dann rechts flat und links klick..damit du abnutzung gleich bleibt.

ich fahr das noch ne weile so und entscheide dann was besser ist...


----------



## LeonF (9. September 2011)

Achso also nur zur Entscheidungsfindung...?
Bist du sicher, dass das der richtige Weg ist?


----------



## swoosh999 (9. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Achso also nur zur Entscheidungsfindung...?
> Bist du sicher, dass das der richtige Weg ist?



absolut, hab mir zwar flats gekauft, aber die klicks (mallet 2) hatte ich zwar in der bucht drinne, haben aber kein geld gebracht.
zum wegschmeissen oder zum rumliegen sind sie zu schade dachte ich, als fahr ich sie noch..vllt steig ich ja wieder auf klicks komplett um..mal schauen


----------



## LeonF (9. September 2011)

Achso... ja dann


----------



## RetroRider (9. September 2011)

Klicker sind rein auf's Kilometer abspulen bei Plusgraden optimiert. Für Alles andere (Faxen, Spaß, Winter, Alltag, unverbissenes Hobbybiken, ...) finde ich Plattform geeigneter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berlinbiker (12. September 2011)

So, Flat Pedale aus Hong Kund Schuhe aus Irland sind bestellt und unterwegs, es lebe die Globalisierung. Dann kommen die Candies halt ans 92er Zweitbike, das gerade entsteht (obwohl dessen lila eloxierte Pelade gerade wieder schwer im Kommen sind laut Bike Bravo) .
Werde von der Fahrt berichten.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Freeride79 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre am rennrad klick, an der winterschlampe (MTB hardtail) bärentatze mit einseitigem klick und mein Spaßmobil welches ich demnächst kaufen werde (Trek Remedy 9.0) soll flats bekommen, da ich noch viel Techniktraining vor mir habe u. das sauber lernen will. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann bergauf die klicks nicht vermissen werde. Werde mir 5/10 kaufen. Ich suche aber noch richtig geile flats dafür. Gibts Tipps? Sollte optisch was her machen. Preis ist egal! Entscheide ich dann nach gefallen, ob ich Sie mir leiste. In schwierigen Passagen fühle ich mich ohne klicks sicherer.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Oktober 2011)

Sixpack Icon finde ich stylisch und scheinen sehr gut zu sein.


----------



## Freeride79 (10. Oktober 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Sixpack Icon finde ich stylisch und scheinen sehr gut zu sein.


Werde ich mir mal anschauen. Hab ich mir schon notiert. Thx


----------



## Problem (10. Oktober 2011)

Nukeproof sind auch was feines!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. Oktober 2011)

ill-usion.com schrieb:


> Nukeproof sind auch was feines!



Kann ich bestätigen...fahre die Neutron AL/CrMo und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Oktober 2011)

Reset Racing 3 !


----------



## LeonF (10. Oktober 2011)

Also die MAgnesium Dinger von NC-17 lassen mich sabbern (aber auch die Sixpack Icon) 

Ich habe im Moment die NC-17 Sudpin III.
Ich find die schaun gut aus und haben guten Grip.


----------



## Freeride79 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hey cool, vielen dank für die Tipps. Wo bekommt man die five ten zu kaufen? Viele sind in Größe 46 - 46,5 ausverkauft. Welche machen für den Sommer am meisten Sinn? Steife Sohle u. nicht zu warm. Die impact sind ja sehr warm. Wie siehts mit den desert enforcer aus? Bin ein wenig überfordert  Sorry für off topic.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Magnesiumdinger gibt es als Wellgo MG-1 bei ebay zum selbstimportieren. Grip Spitze, Gewicht auch (für den Preis). Leider in einigen Fällen relativ schnell schwergängig, da scheint es eine Serie mit Fertigungsproblemen zu geben...

Ansonsten bin ich mit denen hier zufrieden: sehr leicht und bezahlbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (10. Oktober 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-pedalsatz-wcr-b-124/aid:483540


----------



## Freeride79 (10. Oktober 2011)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-pedalsatz-wcr-b-124/aid:483540


Sehen sehr geil aus in Gold. Wäre jedenfalls das auffälligste an dem "understatement" bike


----------



## Honigblume (10. Oktober 2011)

Optisch find ich die sehr schick.

http://www.google.de/search?q=davtus+pedale&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=8BGTTqDaFsfXsgac66kP&ved=0CEUQrQQ


----------



## schloe (10. Oktober 2011)

ich bin mit den Blackspire Sub4 super zufrieden, schön leicht (350g), guter Grip, sehen gut aus, Lager laufen leicht  

z.B. hier, gibts aber mit ein bißchen Suchen evtl. noch günstiger http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k629/a46775/sub4-cromo-silber.html


----------



## Freeride79 (10. Oktober 2011)

schloe schrieb:


> ich bin mit den Blackspire Sub4 super zufrieden, schön leicht (350g), guter Grip, sehen gut aus, Lager laufen leicht
> 
> z.B. hier, gibts aber mit ein bißchen Suchen evtl. noch günstiger http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k629/a46775/sub4-cromo-silber.html



Ja, die sehen auch super aus. Edel u. recht leicht. Und noch von H&S...Die liefern immer so wunderbar schnell . Das löst recht fix den "will-haben-reflex" aus


----------



## philunleashed (19. Oktober 2011)

hallo erstmal ,

ich fahr xc mit eggbeatern mit brunox behandelt ^^ und hauptfuss (rechts) mit anderen auslösewinkel und funktioniert wunderbar ! für alle die nach wie vor auf flats schwören , kein problem , ich bin da tolerant , schön weiter dirt und bmx fahren und die mädels am rand beeindrucken aber im geläuf gibts fast nichts sicheres


----------



## LeonF (19. Oktober 2011)

... in Bayern sagt man: "Wer ko, der ko" 
(Ich fahr übrigens kein Dirt und BMX, ich hab mit Flats nur mehr Spaß auf den Trails )
Und wenn du Mädels im Wald findest, die ich beeindrucken kann, dann sag mir, wo...


----------



## CrossX (20. Oktober 2011)

Und was soll daran sicherer sein? Mit ner guten Fahrtechnik in Kombination mit vernünftigen Flats und Schuhen ist ein abrutschen fast unmöglich. 

BMX und Dirt werden hier im Übrigen wohl die wenigsten fahren


----------



## Problem (20. Oktober 2011)

Wieder einer der DIE allgemeingütlige Erleuchtung hatte.

Aber stimmt schon, wenn ich wieder mal zum real oder zum eisdealer cruise würde es mich annerven mit so hässlichen schuhen rumzulaufen die eine cleat-aufnahme haben. Da fallen meine baggys ja garnicht mehr gescheit! Also weiter platform+nike, s´läuft (sich einfach besser)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philunleashed (20. Oktober 2011)

ill-usion.com schrieb:


> Wieder einer der DIE allgemeingütlige Erleuchtung hatte.
> 
> Aber stimmt schon, wenn ich wieder mal zum real oder zum eisdealer cruise würde es mich annerven mit so hässlichen schuhen rumzulaufen die eine cleat-aufnahme haben. Da fallen meine baggys ja garnicht mehr gescheit! Also weiter platform+nike, s´läuft (sich einfach besser)



 , jop , is ja auch gefährlich mit eingeklickten schuh mit schritttempo an den mädels in der eisdiele vorbeizucruisen


----------



## MTBfan4ever (29. Oktober 2011)

seh ich genauso so.





Beda2006 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich weiß diese Thema gibt es schon 100 mal. Und ich hab sie alle gelesen . Aber ich hab noch nicht die richtige Andwort für mich gefunden.
> Darum bitte ich das hier nur *erfahrene  *Mtb'ler ihre Meinung abgeben.
> ...


----------



## RetroRider (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte immer, mit den moderneren und technisch aufwändigeren Klickies kann man besser posen.

Das Wichtigste ist: Wenigstens 1 passendes Bike und Üben. Ob Klicker oder Flats ist relativ wurscht, solange man fahren kann.
Ich würde trotzdem jedem ambitionierten Biker aus Übungs-, Alltags-, Spaß- und Ästhetikgründen einen starren Singlespeeder mit Flats empfehlen. Mit etwas Übung ist das "Umschalten" zwischen den verschiedenen Biketypen auch kein Problem.


----------



## x-tea95 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob der TE das hier noch liest, aber ich halte es so, dass ich Beides an meinem AM/EN fahre.

Wenn ich den Berg hochkrakele, nur um des mich Quälens willen, dann fahre ich mit Clicks. Wenn ich jedoch einen technischen Trail (wurde ja vorher schon gesagt, entweder langsames Fahren, oder auch schnellere aber riskantere Passagen) fahre, dann mach ich Flats drauf.

Das dauert mit ein bisschen Übung weniger als eine Minute.

PS: Normalerweise fahre ich die beiden Sachen mit unterschiedlichen Bikes, aber wenn man manchmal nur ein Bike mit in den Urlaub nehmen kann, muss man halt andere Lösungen finden.


----------



## RetroRider (31. Oktober 2011)

Klickpedale sind die Nordic-Walking-Stöcke des Bikers.


----------



## HXT (1. November 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Klickpedale sind die Nordic-Walking-Stöcke des Bikers.



Unverschämtheit! 

Ich muss meine Meinung aus Post #189 allerdings ein wenig korrigieren. Inspiriert von diesem Thread habe ich mir ein paar Holzfeller Flats günstig geschossen, dazu habe ich ein paar alte Skateschuhe mit weicher Sohle ausgegraben. Wollte das einfach mal wieder probieren, auch weil sich meine Touren immer weiter von der Waldautobahn weg und in kleinere Trails hinein bewegen.

Ich erkenne: Man hat deutlich mehr Spielraum für Bewegungen auf dem Rad. Muss der Fuß an einer schwierigen Stelle mal raus, kommt man deutlich leichter wieder drauf. Drückt man sich in die Pedalen, steht man wie festgenagelt. Selbst wenn man nur mit wenig Druck entspannt bergauf radelt, ist ein Versetzen des Fußes nur möglich wenn man ihn bewusst anhebt. Ob ich letzteres gut oder schlecht finde, muss ich noch genauer heraus finden... Alles in allem bin ich positiv überrascht, werde erst einmal so weiter fahren. 

Einzige Sorge: Das die Pins mir irgendwann die Wade oder das Schienbein zerfetzten... Allerdings halte ich das nun tatsächlich für eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (1. November 2011)

wenn du das so erlebst, besorg dir 5.10 und du hast grip wie auf klicks...


----------



## LeonF (2. November 2011)

HXT schrieb:


> Einzige Sorge: Das die Pins mir irgendwann die Wade oder das Schienbein zerfetzten... Allerdings halte ich das nun tatsächlich für eher unwahrscheinlich.




Dann lass das mal schnell wieder los! 

Das pasiert früher oder später mehr oder minder ausgeprägt immer.


----------



## flowbike (29. Dezember 2011)

ich klink mich hier mal ein. 
Nachdem ich jetzt seit ca. 15 Jahren mit Clickies unterwegs war, will ich jetzt auch auf Flats umsteigen. 
Grund ist hauptsächlich der, daß es mir dieses Jahr schon ein paar mal passiert ist, daß ich nicht schnell genug aus den Pedalen kam. Außerdem werden die Strecken mittlerweile doch auch mal technisch anspruchsvoller und da fühle ich mich mit Flats mittlerweile einfach wohler.

Bisher konnte ich mich aber noch nicht so richtig entscheiden und wechsle doch immer wieder hin und her (zwischen Mallets und Flats). 

Was mir vor allem Probleme bereitet: Ich verliere schon bei kleineren Drops oder Sprüngen (wenn man da überhaupt schon von so was reden kann) den Kontakt zu den Pedalen. Ich weiß, Körperspannung, aber ich bekomme das nicht hin. Oder brauche ich einfach eine gewiße Zeit konsequenten Fahrens nur mit Flats?


----------



## JanRickmeyer (29. Dezember 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> Was mir vor allem Probleme bereitet: Ich verliere schon bei kleineren Drops oder Sprüngen (wenn man da überhaupt schon von so was reden kann) den Kontakt zu den Pedalen. Ich weiß, Körperspannung, aber ich bekomme das nicht hin. Oder brauche ich einfach eine gewiße Zeit konsequenten Fahrens nur mit Flats?



Wichtig ist, dass man mit flats aktiver fahren muss. Also vor dem Sprung die Gabel/Dämpfer komprimieren und dann in einer gleichmässigen Bewegung beim Sprung entlasten, dann bleiben die Pedale auch an den Füßen. Is vielleicht nen bißchen schwieriger als mit den Schweinebunnyhops bei den Klickies aber nach nen paar Übungen hat mans raus.


----------



## sebbo87 (29. Dezember 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> Was mir vor allem Probleme bereitet: Ich verliere schon bei kleineren Drops oder Sprüngen (wenn man da überhaupt schon von so was reden kann) den Kontakt zu den Pedalen. Ich weiß, Körperspannung, aber ich bekomme das nicht hin. Oder brauche ich einfach eine gewiße Zeit konsequenten Fahrens nur mit Flats?



Üb mal an kleineren Baumstämmen das Drüberheben des Hinterrads. Heißt:
1. Anfahren, Gabel komprimieren
2. Vorderrad drüber heben
3. Körperspannung aufbauen --> d.h. in die Pedale DRÜCKEN
4. Beine zum Po ziehen.

3. und 4. bewirken dann das Drüberheben des Hinterrads.

So kann man ziemlich schnell und effektiv das Aufbauen von Körperspannung üben. Dein Problem ist vermutlich, dass du versuchst die Pedale zu dir zu ziehen (was ja bei Klicks funktioniert). Du musst aber in die Pedale drücken.. Das ist der ganze Trick


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (29. Dezember 2011)

JanRickmeyer schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass man mit flats aktiver fahren muss. Also vor dem Sprung die Gabel/Dämpfer komprimieren und dann in einer gleichmässigen Bewegung beim Sprung entlasten, dann bleiben die Pedale auch an den Füßen. Is vielleicht nen bißchen schwieriger als mit den Schweinebunnyhops bei den Klickies aber nach nen paar Übungen hat mans raus.



Diese Aussage kann man auf keinen Fall so stehen lassen. Die verschiedenen Sprungtechniken (aktiv abspringen, wie hier beschrieben, wegschlucken und ggfs. noch scrubben) ändern sich mit dem gewählten Pedalsystem kein bisschen, sie werden immernoch an jeweiliger Stelle entsprechend nach Bedarf eingesetzt. Wenn ich überall aktiv abspringen würde, würde ich ja nur noch Flatbomber spielen.
Flow hat halt leider seine Technik durch klicks über die Jahre total versaut, da hilft nur komplett umlernen, wenn ernsthaft flats in Frage kommen sollten. Egal welchen Sprung man wie und mit welchem Pedal springt, das Fahrrad darf sich nie vom Fuß lösen und das sollte man auch auf keinen Fall mit unangebrachten Absprungtechniken zu kompensieren versuchen.


----------



## Skoalman (29. Dezember 2011)

Arturo_Bandini schrieb:


> Flow hat halt leider seine Technik durch klicks über die Jahre total versaut, ......


Mit Klicks fährt man nicht eine falsche Technik, sondern einfach eine andere.  Sonst versuche mal mit Flats auf einem wirklich ruppigen Streckenteil noch Vollgas zu treten. Auf solchen Passagen sieht man bei Worldcuprennen jeweils sofort den Unterschied zwischen Flat- und Klick-Piloten.
Snowboard und Skateboard fährt man ja auch mit einer jeweils etwas anderen Technik, schlicht weil das eine mit fester Bindung und das andere ohne gefahren wird...


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (30. Dezember 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Mit Klicks fährt man nicht eine falsche Technik, sondern einfach eine andere.  Sonst versuche mal mit Flats auf einem wirklich ruppigen Streckenteil noch Vollgas zu treten. Auf solchen Passagen sieht man bei Worldcuprennen jeweils sofort den Unterschied zwischen Flat- und Klick-Piloten.
> Snowboard und Skateboard fährt man ja auch mit einer jeweils etwas anderen Technik, schlicht weil das eine mit fester Bindung und das andere ohne gefahren wird...



Geb ich dir absolut Recht. Ging oben nur eher um Sprünge und da halte ich halt die Flattechnik für die Allgemeingültigere bzw. agiert man mit klicks auf jeden Fall nicht groß anders als mit flats.


----------



## Skoalman (30. Dezember 2011)

Arturo_Bandini schrieb:


> Geb ich dir absolut Recht. Ging oben nur eher um Sprünge und da halte ich halt die Flattechnik für die Allgemeingültigere bzw. agiert man mit klicks auf jeden Fall nicht groß anders als mit flats.


Auch bei Sprüngen ist die Technik mit Klick und Flat nicht unbedingt identisch. Bei vielen Fourcrossern kannst du zum Beispiel einen aktiven Pedalzug während des Sprungs beobachten.
Allgemein gesagt, die jeweils angewendete Technik sollte optimalerweise dem gerade montierten Pedaltyp entsprechen. 
Der Flats-Fan fürchtet die feste Bindung mit dem Bike, der Klickie hingegen fürchtet gerade das Fehlen dieser festen Bindung. 
Beide Systeme haben erwiesenermassen ihre Vorteile, aber nur wenn man die Fahrtechnik darauf anpasst. Wer im Gravitybereich Klicks montiert aber weiterhin die gleiche Technik anwendet wie mit Flats, der wird die Vorteile der festen Verbindung (z.B. treten in ruppigen Passagen, lockerere Körperhaltung möglich ohne vom Pedal zu rutschen) kaum nutzen können. Wer hingegen Flats montiert und diese wie Klicks fahren will, der wird auch viel Potenzial verspielen und zudem um blutige Schienbeine/Waden und etliche Stürze nicht herum kommen. 

Was mir am ganzen Flatpedal-Trend im Bereich AM/Tour nicht gefällt ist die Tatsache, dass viele diese Pedale nur fahren weil sie Angst vor Stürzen wegen der Klickpedale haben, gleichzeitig jedoch zu bequem sind die richtige Technik für die Flats zu lernen. Das Erlernen einer sinnvollen Fahrtechnik mit Flats wird genau soviel Zeit und Schmerzen fordern wie das Erlernen der Klick-Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Dezember 2011)

> Bei vielen Fourcrossern kannst du zum Beispiel einen aktiven Pedalzug während des Sprungs beobachten.


Geht auch mit flats. Man kann in der Luft sogar treten - mit jedem Pedal.



> Wer im Gravitybereich Klicks montiert aber weiterhin die gleiche Technik anwendet wie mit Flats, der wird die Vorteile der festen Verbindung (z.B. treten in ruppigen Passagen, lockerere Körperhaltung möglich ohne vom Pedal zu rutschen) kaum nutzen können.



Wenn man flats gewohnt ist, wird man eher die vorteile von klicks umso besser nutzen können, weil man dort lernt, wie man stehen muss um auf dem Pedal zu bleiben. Der eine Fahrer mit Klicks wird in einer Passage in der ein anderer mit Flats noch reinholzen kann vielleicht schon aus der Bindung fliegen.

Wer mit flats auf krassen strecken auf dem pedal bleibt, der muss ein sehr präzises Gefühl für den Stand entwicklt haben. Wer mit Klicks schnell sein will, braucht das aber auch, weil nur die Grenze zum pedalverlust etwas weiter verschoben wird.
Auch bei sprüngen habe ich schon Klickfahrer gesehen, denen die Bindung aufgegangen ist, ist ja nicht so, dass die dinger vor jedem Radverlust schützen und gar keine Körperstpannung erfordern. Eher trainieren einige der Leute, die Klicks in rennen wegen der besseren Kraftausnutzung fahren, öfter auf flats um dieses Gefühl für den Stand zu bekommen.



> Das Erlernen einer sinnvollen Fahrtechnik mit Flats wird genau soviel Zeit und Schmerzen fordern wie das Erlernen der Klick-Fahrtechnik.


Ich verstehe nicht, was du mit "sinvoller technik" meinst? Die guten Fahrer unterscheidet im wesentlichen die Routine und das höhere Maß an gefühl. Das kann man nicht gezielt erlernen, das entsteht meistens durch Talent oder viel Praxis.
Techniken sind für mich eher so sachen, wie Bunnyhop, Fakie, etz. die man bewusst einzeln herausgreifen kann und gezielt erlernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilMonkeey (2. Januar 2012)

Möcht mich mal mit ins Thema einbringen...

also ich bin seit eh und je nur flatpedals gefahren. Seis auf der stadtschlampe, aufem downhiller oder auf dem enduro.

Ich wollt aber unbedingt mal klickies ausprobieren, da ich eh schon 5.10 hellcats habe und die vorher auf flats benutze hab. also mir nen paar clickpedale gekauft und eingebaut.
wollte erstmal nur enduro damit fahren.

daheim erstmal schön im sitzen immer aus und eingeklickt. und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal. gut klappt.

meine erste tour....ein steiles stück ich komm nicht weiter. will absteigen, passiert nix....krach...ich lieg im dreck. und bin sogar noch eingeklickt.
dann liefs weiter hin gut. zwar etwas ungewohnt da ich mit flatpedals doch mittiger auf dem pedal stehe als mit klicks. aber nich schlecht.
dann auf nem ziemlich technischen singletrail. nochmal das gleiche. ich merk wie ichs langsam die kontrolle über mich und mein bike verliehre, will schnell absteigen. ******* ich komm nich aus den dingern raus...und bäm ich mach den erdspecht. nur diesmal gehts links ziemlich steil runter. ich denk noch so...da bloß nich in die richtung fallen....zu spät, ein überschlag später, mit dem bike immer noch an den füßen lieg ich ca 5m weiter unten. zum glück nix passiert, da ich mich elegant abgerollt hab und an nem umgefallenen baum hängen geblieben bin. in ruhe ausgeklickt und wieder hoch. auf dem heimweg noch an paar nassen wurzeln und steinen weggerutscht, dort hat ich dann aber wieder volle kontrolle über die klicks und war in sekunden bruchteilen ausgeklickt um mich abzustützen.

Fazit erste tour....geil, kraftübertragung ist mega gut, ungewohnt, aber ich komm aus den dinger manchmal einfach nicht raus.

2. Tour....nur schotterwege und straße...dann aufeinmal in ner schnellen rechtskurve rutscht mir das vorderrad weg....total erschrocken...wieder nich rausgekommen aus den ****** klicks...knall derbe aufs handgelenkt...am abend zum doc. ergebnis 8 wochen gips, handgelenk gebrochen.

Endergebnis:

Flats wieder ans enduro und am 29.12.11 meine erste tour wieder mit leichten schmerzen gefahren.
Klicks liegen erstmal in der restekiste, bis ich evtl nochmal die muße hab die auszuprobieren


----------



## Skoalman (2. Januar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=145831@ evilMonkeey
Ich bin in "Jugendjahren" auch immer Flats gefahren, phasenweise sogar mit den berüchtigten Pedalschlaufen, welche Mitte der Neunziger noch ziemlich verbreitet waren.
Dann war ich etwa 8 Jahre kaum mehr auf dem Bike, da das Eishockey zu viel Zeit und Geld beanspruchte. Erst mit 23 Jahren habe ich mir wieder ein anständiges Bike angeschafft und dabei auch gleich auf Klicks gewechselt. Bisher, und das sind nun auch schon 6 Jahre, hatte ich keinen einzigen Sturz wegen der Klicks und bei Stürzen haben die Pedale auch immer schön ausgelöst. Das Ausklicken geschieht nach einer gewissen Gewöhnungszeit komplett automatisch. Sogar bei den "Bärentatzen" des Alltagsbikes drehe ich den Fuss beim Anhalten völlig unbewusst seitlich vom Pedal.


----------



## CrossX (2. Januar 2012)

Und als Klickanfänger die Pedale immer auf ganz leicht einstellen. Sonst kommt man in Gefahrensituationen wirklich nicht raus. 

Mitlerweile habe ich 5.10 Schuhe und vermisse die Klicks garnicht mehr. Außer ab und an beim Springen, aber das kommt wohl eher von meiner noch nicht ganz ausgereiften Fahrtechnik mit Flats.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Januar 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und als Klickanfänger die Pedale immer auf ganz leicht einstellen. Sonst kommt man in Gefahrensituationen wirklich nicht raus.



Und wenn man es dann kann, sollte man die Dinger auf knallhartes Auslösen einstellen, damit sie dann nicht auslösen, wenn sie es nicht sollen, z.B. im Sprung


----------



## .Sunday. (2. Januar 2012)

ich muss sagen, ich hätt da panische Angst, bei eben solchen Situationen nicht aus den Pedalen zu kommen und dann das Bike beim Sturz noch mitdrangeklickt zu haben. 

Außerdem, seit ich mich richtig an Flats und ich bin ja noch nix anderes gefahren, gewöhnt hab bin ich eigentlich kaum mal abgerutscht


----------



## Skoalman (2. Januar 2012)

.Sunday. schrieb:


> ich muss sagen, ich hätt da panische Angst, bei eben solchen Situationen nicht aus den Pedalen zu kommen und dann das Bike beim Sturz noch mitdrangeklickt zu haben.


Das ist nur eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Beim Skifahren oder Snowboarden ist man ja auch fest mit dem Sportgerät verbunden. 
Bei einem schweren Sturz mit entsprechender Krafteinwirkung wird sich der Fuss eigentlich immer vom Pedal lösen, ähnlich dem Sicherheitssystem einer Skibindung.


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Januar 2012)

der wesentliche unterschied ist aber, dass du auch mit flats eine "feste" verbindung mit dem rad aufbauen kannst. Bei skien und snowboards ist das anders als mit Bindung gar nicht möglich. Bei Skateboards auch nicht, darum ist die Technik dort tatsächlich anders als bei snowboards, beim MTB aber sollte fast alles gleich bleiben.
Mit skien kannst du absichtlich auch nicht während der fahrt aus der Bindung kommen, beim MTB musst du das sogar. Insofern halte ich den vergleich für nicht passend.


----------



## x-tea95 (3. Januar 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> der wesentliche unterschied ist aber, dass du auch mit flats eine "feste" verbindung mit dem rad aufbauen kannst. Bei skien und snowboards ist das anders als mit Bindung gar nicht möglich. Bei Skateboards auch nicht, darum ist die Technik dort tatsächlich anders als bei snowboards, beim MTB aber sollte fast alles gleich bleiben.
> Mit skien kannst du absichtlich auch nicht während der fahrt aus der Bindung kommen, beim MTB musst du das sogar. Insofern halte ich den vergleich für nicht passend.


 

Außerdem bist du beim Skifahren nie in der Situation, dass du auf einem schmalen Grat, fast im Stillstand das Hinterrad versetzt, um dann im Schneckentempo durch einen Steingarten zu balancieren, um die nächste Kurve wieder zu bekommen.

Für mich sind Klicks beim XC, Marathon, Downhill etc. verständlich und da nutze ich sie auch meistens, aber auf technischen Trails haben die einfach nichts verloren.


----------



## .Sunday. (3. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem Sturzrisiko hab ich auch so gemeint, dass man durch die Klickies Stürze viel schlechter vermeiden kann, weil man gar nicht so schnell wie mit Flats aus den Pedalen und mit dem Fuß auf den Boden kommen kann, denke ich.

_(Und außerdem sind Flats einfach um Längen praktischer   )_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (3. Januar 2012)

.Sunday. schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sturzrisiko hab ich auch so gemeint, dass man durch die Klickies Stürze viel schlechter vermeiden kann, weil man gar nicht so schnell wie mit Flats aus den Pedalen und mit dem Fuß auf den Boden kommen kann, denke ich.
> [/SIZE]



Dem ist nicht so, wenn man den Umgang mit Klickies beherrscht. Du wirst eher und vor allem reflexartig mit Klickies auslösen.

Da ich jahrelang Klickies gefahren bin, drehe ich selbst beim Absteigen von den Flats den Fuss nach wie vor noch nach aussen, mache also exakt die gleiche Bewegung in der gleichen Zeit.

Und ja, Flats haben meine einst so schönen Beine ruiniert  Von Klickies auf Flats ist schon eine heftige Umgewöhnung, umgekehrt fiel es mir damals leichter.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## push-doc (3. Januar 2012)

ich fahr am session crankbrothers mallet mit 5.10´s minaar schuhen (ähnlich hellcat) egal ob geißkopf oder bad wildbad oder semmering- macht mit klickis ungemein spaß und verschaft auch noch n bishen mehr sicherheit- wases mir das radl untermir schon versetzt hat undichs radl ohne klickies verloren hätt ... und nachm sturz mussman´s radl auch nicht lange suchen - ist ja zwangsläufig immer in der nähe wenns net auslöst- geht mal weng lockerer ran an das thema entspannt euch beim fahren macht die bremsen auf und freut euch des lebens ..^^ fackt ist: einmal klickies immer klickies ^^


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2012)

x-tea95 schrieb:


> Für mich sind Klicks beim XC, Marathon, Downhill etc. verständlich und da nutze ich sie auch meistens, aber auf technischen Trails haben die einfach nichts verloren.



Für mich funktioniert SPD auch auf technischen Trails ausgeprochen gut. Hat wie immer alles seine Vor- und  Nachteile. Vor allem die XT PD-M785 Trail Pedale funktionieren für mich da echt sehr gut. Ich hätte persönlich zu viel Angst, dass ich mir die Pins ins Bein haue. Habe da im Freundeskreis abschreckende Beispiele.


----------



## x-tea95 (3. Januar 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Für mich funktioniert SPD auch auf technischen Trails ausgeprochen gut. Hat wie immer alles seine Vor- und  Nachteile. Vor allem die XT PD-M785 Trail Pedale funktionieren für mich da echt sehr gut. Ich hätte persönlich zu viel Angst, dass ich mir die Pins ins Bein haue. Habe da im Freundeskreis abschreckende Beispiele.


 
Auch nur eine Sache der Übung . Ich denke, wie man's dreht und wendet es bleibt einfach eine Geschmackssache.


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2012)

Geschmackssache, richtig. Und eine Modeerscheinung.


----------



## flyingscot (3. Januar 2012)

x-tea95 schrieb:


> Für mich sind Klicks beim XC, Marathon, Downhill etc. verständlich und da nutze ich sie auch meistens, aber auf technischen Trails haben die einfach nichts verloren.



Der kanns...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/30662743"]http://vimeo.com/30662743[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (3. Januar 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Der kanns...



der hat ja auch ein liteville


----------



## flowbike (3. Januar 2012)

Der Tobias ist da denke ich schon ne ziemliche Ausnahme. Ist zumindest der Einzige, den ich kenne, der auf solchen trails mit Clickies fährt.


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Januar 2012)

mich würde auf der strecke das gepumpe eines full suspensions dieser federwegslänge ja sowas von aufregen...


----------



## flowbike (3. Januar 2012)

dewegen fährt er ja mittlerweile ein 301er


----------



## CrossX (4. Januar 2012)

Die Frage ist halt: Was bringen ihm die Klickies schon auf so einer Strecke? Ich denke mal seine Fahrtechnik ist sauber genug um das auch mit normalen Plattformpedalen zu fahren, bei denen er noch etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit hat. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## jan84 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich find Klicks fahren sich in sonem Gelände schon besser als gute Plattform-Schuh-Kombis, man hat irgendwie noch den letzten Tick mehr Gewalt über das Rad. Das Rad kann man auch besser "mit Gewalt mitziehen".

Mir persöhnlich fehlen halt einfach die Eier um in sonem Gelände Klick zu fahren, ich hab da zuviele Situationen wo ich gerne schnell den Fuß setze / ein Bein zum Balancieren hebe ohne vorher auszuklicken.  

grüße,
jan


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Januar 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Geht auch mit flats. Man kann in der Luft sogar treten - mit jedem Pedal.


Kling überzeugend, kan man auch, würde ich aber - nach reiflicher theoretischer Überlegung - mit Flats nicht  versuchen, wenn ich auf eine geordnete Landung Wert lege.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Januar 2012)

Zweifelst du vielleicht an meiner weisheit, padavan?

Es geht definitiv.


----------



## flowbike (4. Januar 2012)

ich hab mir heute ein Paar 5.10 Freerider gegönnt und eben mal ein bißchen um's Haus herum ausprobiert. holy moly, das is ja ein mächtiger Unterschied zu den Trekkingstiefeln mit denen ich bisher auf den Flats unterwegs war. 
Da sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Januar 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Zweifelst du vielleicht an meiner weisheit, padavan?


Wie könnte ich es wagen!



> Es geht definitiv.


Ja großer Meister. Nur die Drohung des Drehimpulssatzes in einem System frei von äußeren Kräften und Momenten lässt mich schaudern, wenn ich an die Lage im raum bei der Landung denke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (5. Januar 2012)

Genau darum machen das manche.  Oder weils cool ist. Der Danny sogar öfter (ja er fährt klicks, ich weiß)

z.B. hier

http://www.yourepeat.com/watch/?v=Eu6aXy5O2cM&feature=yourepeat_gdata

bei etwa 0:54 rum


----------



## CrossX (5. Januar 2012)

Ich finde beim Thema Freeriden und Klicks ist nicht das ausklicken das Problem, sondern das wieder einklicken. Wenn man zb an einer sehr verblockten, schlammigen Stelle mal ausklicken muss um den Fuss abzusetzen, passiert das nach jahrelangem Training wie im Schlaf. Darüber hab ich mir nie Gedanken gemacht. Die halbe Sekunde, um den Fuss aber wieder richtig zu positionieren und einzuklicken finde ich viel kritischer. Trackstand in extremem Gefälle ist zwar möglich, aber nicht gerade ne schöne Übung. Da sind Flatpedale wesentlich praktischer. Zumal die Cleats gerne mal so verschlammt sind, dass es noch wesentlich länger dauert um wieder reinzukommen.

Beim DH-Rennen ist das wieder ne ganz andere Situation. Da geht es um zehntel Sekunden und keiner der Fahrer braucht sich ernsthaft Gedanken um die Schwierigkeit der Strecke zu machen. Die klicken nur aus wenn sie durch Fahrfehler  vom Bike geschleudert werden, und dann lösen Klicks eigentlich immer. (Alles schon ausprobiert).

Ich verstehe garnicht was manche Leute mit ihren Klicks machen, wenn ich lese das sie 10 Meter den Hang runterfallen und immer noch am Bike festkleben.


----------



## Karlokick (5. Januar 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Der kanns...
> http://vimeo.com/30662743



Schaut euch auch mal das "making of" an. Er muss dann auch häufiger mal ausklicken.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30662843"]KÃ¤ptnFR - the making of Coke on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## CrossX (5. Januar 2012)

Der fährt auch glaub ich Eggbeater, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Die sind natürlich sehr unanfällig gegen Schlamm. Ich bin damals Shimanopedale mit Käfig gefahren, da war bei Schlamm echt Feierabend. 
Obwohl das Video eigentlich noch mehr verdeutlicht, wie wenig Vorteile solche Pedale in dem Gelände bringen. 
Und man sieht wie viel Arbeit Bikebergsteigen eigentlich ist, und das es selbst mit einer sehr guten Fahrtechnik nicht gerade eine flowige Angelegenheit ist, aber das wird ja in anderen Threads schon ausführlich besprochen.


----------



## schwabi1 (5. Januar 2012)

Also das Making of lässt mich vieles etwas anders sehen! 
Ich hab zwar gewusst, dass das alles gut zusammengeschnitten wurde im ersten Video,
aber das es in wirklichkeit so war wie im "Making of" dachte ich dann doch nicht.

Steigert das selbstvertraun!


----------



## CrossX (5. Januar 2012)

Sehe ich ähnlich. In den gut zurecht geschnittenen Videos sieht das immer so aus als schweben die den Berg runter, aber auch die können die Physik nicht überlisten. Habe mich immer gefragt wie die das mit dem Gripp im Schlamm machen. Jetzt weiß ich es: Genau wie jeder andere auch. Sie rutschen schräg zum Hang runter 
Das beruhigt irgendwie....


----------



## schwabi1 (5. Januar 2012)

Vollkommen richtig! 

Und spätestens wenns so is wie im Video würden mich die Klick-Pedale zum Wahnsinn treiben.

Hab mir 5.10 Freerider und Nukeproof Proton Pedale bestellt.
Hab nun also Klick und Plattform Pedale + Schuhe.
Mal schaun ob ich die Klickies überhaupt behalte.


----------



## cytrax (5. Januar 2012)

Hahaha find das Making of fast besser als das Endvideo. Es beruhigt irgendwie das da auch nicht immer alles glatt geht 

Ich persönlich kann keine Klicks fahren wegen mehrerer gerissener Bänder im Sprunggelenk. Ich habs versucht aber komm nie schnell genug raus...

Deshalb bleib ich bei der Kombi Flats - 5.10


----------



## Karlokick (5. Januar 2012)

Beim "making of" sind natürlich auch die Szenen die kniffliger waren zusammengeschnitten. Man hat aber trotzdem nicht das Gefühl, dass er nicht schnell genug aus- oder einklicken könnte. Zumindest wenn eine längere Bergauftour ansteht (also immer), verzichte ich nicht auf die Klicker. Das bleibt wohl Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jailslater (20. März 2012)

Frage an die erfahrenen Biker hier Ich fahre jetzt seit ich mir mein Rad vor nem Jahr geholt hab, nur auf Flats. Ich hab mir jetzt aber CB Mallet´s besorgt, da der Grip auf den Flat-Pedals zwar klasse ist, wenn ich mich "verblocke" beim Downhill oder springen, ich habe aber das Problem, dass ich beim Treten bergab, wenn noch Wurzeln etc. mit auf der Strecke sind, leicht von den Flat-Pedalen abrutsche.

Mit den Klickern kann ich jetzt auch beim Downhill bzw. bei holprigeren Abfahrten stellenweise voll reintreten.

Irgendwie wurde das noch gar nicht gesagt und für mich wäre es interessant zu wissen ob da meine "Trittechnik" fürn A*** ist.

Rad ist ein Ghost AMR plus.

Nach einigen Wochen auf den Klickern muss ich sagen dass ich für die Sprünge doch wieder gerne Flat´s dranschrauben möchte, nur im Vergleich bin ich mit den Klickern jetzt um einiges schneller und sicherer auf Wurzelpisten unterwegs. Meine Schienbeine danken´s mir auch 

Meine Frage also kurz: Liegt das an meiner Technik, bzw. was habt ihr im Bezug auf das reintreten bergab für Erfahrungen?


Schönen Gruß aus der Oberpfalz,

Alex


----------



## Jetpilot (20. März 2012)

technik ist erlernbar, erfordert aber einiges an körperspannung. Kommt auf dauer von selbst, kann bis dahin aber manchmal frustrierend sein, weil der fluss auf dem trail an einer schlechten fußstellung (die dann manchmal auch noch schwer zu korrigieren ist) stärker leidet als an allem anderen. Zumindest bei mir ist die fußstellung essentiell, weil ich nur dann das rad voll unter kontrolle habe, V.A. auf dem HT mache ich sehr viel aus den waden heraus.


----------



## Pablo P. (20. März 2012)

Wenn Du auf Wurzelpisten mit Flats noch unsicherer als mit Clickies bist, stimmt Deine Technik da noch nicht. Wichtig ist m.E. nicht immer nur einfach drüberzubügeln (wobei dies je nach Geschwindigkeit und Trailbeschaffenheit durchaus auch Sinn machen kann), sondern das Terrain aktiv zu befahren. Dann gelingt es auch leichter, die Füße fest auf den Pedalen zu halten. Gute Pedale und Schuhe sind zudem äußerst hilfreich - ich hatte bisher Vans Skater Schuhe und total rutschige (Nässe!!!) Truvativ Pedale. Nach Wechsel auf 5-10s wurde es schon etwas besser, eine Proberunde auf den griffigen Flats eines Freundes hat mich dann staunen lassen. Das war ne ganz andere Welt! Jetzt sind Wellgos mit ordentlichen Pins dran, und die Sache ist nicht mehr vergleichbar zu früher...


----------



## vitaminc (20. März 2012)

Ich bin die gleiche Tour einmal mit Platform und dann nochmal mit Klicks gefahren, um herauszufinden was für mich aktuell mehr Zukunft hat. Strecke ca. 35km, 700hm, S1 und S2 Trails.

Leider verfüge ich nur über Truvativ Platformpedale, zusammen mit K-Swiss Schuhen. Also eine Kombo die einem vernünftigen Setup sicher um einiges unterlegen ist. Als Klickpedale kam das SLX-Trail Pedal zum Einsatz. Ansonsten bin ich bislang immer das Standard XT-Pedal gefahren, d.h. ich habe schon ausreichend Klickerfahrung.

Grundsätzlich lässt sich für mich sagen steht mein Fuß auf den Klicks einfach besser, ich muss nicht ständig korrigieren wie auf nem Platformpedal. Gerade mein rechter Fuss neigt immer wieder dazu zu verrutschen oder nicht mehr so zu stehen wie ich es für das Pedalieren brauche. 

Bei Nässe sehe ich die Klickpedale auch vorne, da die Rutschgefahr bei Platform bei Regen/Matsch nochmals höher ist. Das lässt sich mittels besseren Schuhen und Pedalen sicher etwas kompensieren, aber der Halt kann niemals so gut sein wie mit Klicks.

Bergaufperformance geht natürlich auch an die Klickpedale, ich würde das subjektiv mit 10%-Vorteil betiteln. Ansich bin ich niemals unter Zeitdruck und muss auch nicht als Erster oben stehen, daher spielt dieser Vorteil keine Rolle für mich. Wenn man bergauf mal ausgeklickt ist, und man muss wieder einklicken, so habe ich hier ebenso nie Probleme, ist demnach egal ob Platform oder Klickpedale, ich komme immer irgendwie wieder rein.

Bergab:
Flowige Trails, gerade egal ob Platform oder Klickpedale, kann ich mit beidem gut fahren, Klicker bieten nochmals etwas mehr Sicherheit in Bezug aufs Abrutschen, bei Platform kann man aber dafür mal in ner Kurve schnell den Haxen raushängen 
Springen geht mit Klicks natürlich einfacher wegen fehlender Körperspannung, generell ist es mit Klicks etwas entspannter, man kann es Laufen lassen, gerade wenn einem auch bissel die Puste ausgeht.

Technische Trails:
Platform ist die saubere Art, bietet auch meiner Meinung mehr Sicherheit weil es oftmals um einen Sekundenbruchteil geht wenn es brenzlig wird. Angst vor dem Ausklicken habe ich ansich weniger, umso öfters ich damit fahre, dennoch bleibts etwas im Hinterkopf das man doch mal hängen bleiben könnte. Am Schlimmsten ist aber das Einlicken in nem steilen verblockten Abschnitt. Auch kann ich mit Platform die Fußstellung nach Belieben deutlich flexibler anpassen/versteifen, das Rad hat man unter besserer Kontrolle. 

Zusammengefasst:
Ich muss die Prioritäten abwegen. So oft fahre ich hier im Nordschwarzwald keine S2+ Trails, die mir mit Platform mehr Spaß machen würden. Alles andere kann ich auch mit Klicks fahren, außerdem fährt die gesamte Biketruppe auch mit Klicks, da verfällt man dem Gruppenzwang.

Ich bleibe daher erstmal bei Klicks, werde aber das mit Platform weiterhin auf dem Radar lassen, vorallendingen wenn ich mal ein Schnapperl mit Platformpedale sehe, greif ich zu. Das gleiche gilt auch für anständige Schuhe.


----------



## Billybob (20. März 2012)

Ich hatte anfangs günstige plattform mit walkingschuhen... meine mitfahrer waren mit klick immer schneller also bin ich auch umgestiegen und konnte überall drüberbügeeln ohne mir gedanken zu machen... hab also gemerkt, dass es auch schneller geht... da ich mit klick aber keine fahrtechnikübungen wie zb den manuel üben wollte bin jetz auf sudpin 3 und 5-10 unterwegs und jetz kann ich erst richtig fliegen lassen...
Ich hatte zwar mit klicks nie angst nicht ausklicken zu können aber jetzt fühle ich mich ricjtig frei auf dem bike und über fehlenden grip bei schlamm oder nässe kann ich nur lachen...


----------



## beetle (24. März 2012)

Bei Klicker ruft das vor allem die Style-Polizei auf den Plan. Ansonsten reine Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnightBike (2. April 2012)

Hallo,
Fahre seit 2 Jahren Flats. Bin zurzeit am überlegen, ob ich auf Klicker umsteigen soll. 
Habe viele Techniken sogar mit Bärentanzen gelernt. 
Habe mir hier einige Beiträge durchgelesen und man sieht schon, dass der Umstieg von Klicker auf Flats sehr schwer ist. 
Dann ist es andersrum leicht oder?  
Danke für die Antworten!

Gruß


----------



## x-tea95 (3. April 2012)

KnightBike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Fahre seit 2 Jahren Flats. Bin zurzeit am überlegen, ob ich auf Klicker umsteigen soll.
> Habe viele Techniken sogar mit Bärentanzen gelernt.
> Habe mir hier einige Beiträge durchgelesen und man sieht schon, dass der Umstieg von Klicker auf Flats sehr schwer ist.
> ...


 

Dieser Umstieg ist zwar leichter als andersherum (Klick zu Flat), aber immer noch nicht leicht. Man muss sich erst daran gewöhnen nicht sofort den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen zu können (reine Kopfsache) und danach muss das schnelle Ausklicken geübt werden.

Ich persönlich fahre beides, allerdings sind bei mir zu 90% die Flats im Einsatz, weil ich einfach viel zu gerne technische Trails fahre. Klicks kommen bei mir nur bei Rennen oder Touren ohne jegliche Möglichkeit auf eine Trailabfahrt zum Einsatz. Wenn du also auch viele anspruchsvolle Trails fährst, würde ich dir raten bei Flats zu bleiben. (auch, damit du deine Technik nicht versaust^^)

Gruß, x-tea95


----------



## KnightBike (3. April 2012)

x-tea95 schrieb:


> Wenn du also auch viele anspruchsvolle Trails fährst, würde ich dir raten bei Flats zu bleiben. (auch, damit du deine Technik nicht versaust^^)
> 
> Gruß, x-tea95



Danke für die Antwort. Werde dann wohl bei Flats bleiben. 
Mich hats erst gestern mal wieder gelegt... 
Hab mir das nur mal überlegt, 
weil mein Kumpel Klicker hat und das ist schon witzig,
 wenn er einfach nur bisschen seine Knie hoch zieht 
und dann ein 3 Meter Bunny-Hop macht...^^

Liebe Grüße


----------



## swoosh999 (3. April 2012)

KnightBike schrieb:


> ...nur bisschen seine Knie hoch zieht
> und dann ein 3 Meter Bunny-Hop macht...^^



dann ist es kein bh !


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. April 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Bei Klicker ruft das vor allem die Style-Polizei auf den Plan. Ansonsten reine Geschmacksache.



Naja, da fließt schon etwas mehr rein als Geschmack und Style.
Bei Flats ist man einfach gezwungen mehr auf die Fahrtechnik zu achten, grade was Bunny Hop und ähnliches angeht.
Das sollte man hier nicht wegdiskutieren.
Wer Wert darauf legt eine gute Fahrtechnik zu erlernen, sollte meiner Meinung nach zu Flatpedals und entsprechendem Schuhwerk greifen.
Wem das egal ist oder wer schon meint der Fahrtechnikgott zu sein oder wem es bergauf oder bei Dowhnhillrennen auf Bestzeiten ankommt sollte Klicks verwenden.


----------



## Movingframe (3. April 2012)

Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an.

Der Fuß soll fest auf dem Pedal sitzen und sollte auch trotz Dreck den man sich mal beim absteigen einfängt nicht behindern beim wieder aufsitzen. Da gibts schon mal einige Pedalkandidaten die durchfallen.

Ich weiss nur eins,gibts mal im seltenen Fall ein Problem mit den cleats,lässt sich jede Tour mit der Platform leichter und sogar in guter Zeit finishen.


----------



## Predator_Jo (4. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte nicht extra einen einen neuen Thread starten...

Ich bin zusammen mit meinem neuen Rad von Klickies (15 Jahre lang) auf Platformpedale umgestiegen. Die Pedale sind Funndamental und als Schuhe verwende ich den FiveTen Impact, das Material sollte also passen. Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden, habe lange aufgehört bergauf nach der Bestzeit zu schielen von daher bin ich mit den Platformpedalen mit Sicherheit nicht langsamer. Der Grip ist auch beeindruckend, man muss sich nur erst einmal daran gewöhnen, dass die Schuhe auf den Pedalen beim besten Willen nicht rutschen, zur Positionsveränderung des Fußes muss selbiger leicht angehoben werden. Um ehrlich zu sein, der Unterschied zwischen Klickies und Platformpedalen in dieser Kombination ist gar nicht so groß wie ich es erwartet habe, fährt sich eigentlich genauso, nur dass man etwas mit der Position auf dem Pedal spielen kann.

Ein Problem habe ich jedoch: Wenn ich bei schneller Fahrt eine einzelne Wurzel oder ähnliches treffe, welche der Hinterbau nicht komplett dämpft, dann führt der Impuls dazu, dass ich leicht von den Pedalen abhebe. Ich verliere also kurzzeitig den Kontakt. Bisher ist das immer gut gegangen, es reicht ja, wenn eine kleine Ecke vom Schuh das Pedal wieder trifft und man rutscht nicht ab. Ein unschönes Gefühl ist das trotzdem. Ich bin mir sicher, dass dies ein Fahrtechnikproblem ist (also mein Fehler), nur was wäre die Lösung?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie verhindere ich das Abheben von den Pedalen?


----------



## CrossX (4. April 2012)

Füße etwas anschrägen und sich so zwischen den Pedalen verkanten. Dazu ne gute Körperspannung und du bleibst auch bei Wurzelpassagen auf dem Pedal


----------



## swoosh999 (4. April 2012)

Predator_Jo schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie verhindere ich das Abheben von den Pedalen?



thema körperspannung !


----------



## x-tea95 (5. April 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> thema körperspannung !


 
Das und meiner Meinung auch vorausschauendes Fahren. Wenn man die Beine dynamisch mit dem Untergrund mitbewegt und die Federung nur die "Feinheiten" machen lässt kommt es eigentlich nie zum Kontaktabbruch zwischen Fuß und Pedal.

PS: Außerdem ist man dann logischerweise deutlich schneller.

PPS: Falls du das schon machst dann ignoriere diesen Post einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (5. April 2012)

Predator_Jo schrieb:


> [...]
> Ein Problem habe ich jedoch: Wenn ich bei schneller Fahrt eine einzelne Wurzel oder ähnliches treffe, welche der Hinterbau nicht komplett dämpft, dann führt der Impuls dazu, dass ich leicht von den Pedalen abhebe. Ich verliere also kurzzeitig den Kontakt. Bisher ist das immer gut gegangen, es reicht ja, wenn eine kleine Ecke vom Schuh das Pedal wieder trifft und man rutscht nicht ab. Ein unschönes Gefühl ist das trotzdem. Ich bin mir sicher, dass dies ein Fahrtechnikproblem ist (also mein Fehler), nur was wäre die Lösung?
> 
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie verhindere ich das Abheben von den Pedalen?



Siehe die beiden Posts meiner Vorschreiber, das stimmt. Was meiner Erfahrung nach aber praktisch in der Regel das Problem ist: Die Beine sind zu steif, teils wegen falsch verstandener Körperspannung. Bei Hindernissen die du nicht aktiv überfährst (mittels Bunnyhop oder Pumpen) musst Du ganz bewusst sehr locker in den Beinen stehen, dann behälst Du auch den Pedalkontakt. 
Such dir ne einzelne Wurzel oder nen flachen Bordstein. Roll da mal passiv drüber (nicht hochziehen) und versuch mal ganz bewusst locker zu stehen. Probier mal getrennt von einander locker in den Fußgelenken, den Knien und der Hüfte zu sein. Praktisch isses ne Mischung aus allem. 
Außerdem und allgemein ist das [ame=http://www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736083715/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326976925&sr=8-1]Buch[/ame] äußerst empfehlenswert (gibts leider nicht in Deutsch). 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## xalex (5. April 2012)

Predator_Jo schrieb:


> Ein Problem habe ich jedoch: Wenn ich bei schneller Fahrt eine einzelne Wurzel oder ähnliches treffe, welche der Hinterbau nicht komplett dämpft, dann führt der Impuls dazu, dass ich leicht von den Pedalen abhebe. Ich verliere also kurzzeitig den Kontakt. Bisher ist das immer gut gegangen, es reicht ja, wenn eine kleine Ecke vom Schuh das Pedal wieder trifft und man rutscht nicht ab. Ein unschönes Gefühl ist das trotzdem. Ich bin mir sicher, dass dies ein Fahrtechnikproblem ist (also mein Fehler), nur was wäre die Lösung?
> 
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie verhindere ich das Abheben von den Pedalen?



mir hat der fabien barel tip sehr geholfen: bergab immer die fersen hängen lassen. (außer bei sprüngen natürlich) spiel mal ein wenig damit, was das für einen unterschied macht.


----------



## Predator_Jo (5. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,

werde mal versuchen einiges davon umzusetzen. Beim Bunny Hopp klappt es schon halbwegs, der hintere Fuß (Fußspitze nach unten) bleibt schön da wo er hingehört, nur der vordere Fuß macht noch nicht ganz das was er soll. Das bekomme ich aber auch noch hin.

Der Tipp mit den hängen lassenden Fersen klingt ganz viel versprechend, ich denke dadurch ist man quasi auch gezwungen etwas lockerer zu stehen...

Also, jetzt heißt es üben und nochmals üben.


P.S.: Was ich tatsächlich schon festgestellt habe ist, dass man mit Plattformpedalen deutlich aktiver fahren muss.


----------



## Movingframe (7. April 2012)

Predator_Jo schrieb:


> P.S.: Was ich tatsächlich schon festgestellt habe ist, dass man mit Plattformpedalen deutlich aktiver fahren muss.



Aktiv fahren musst du immer,es sei denn du hast ein Elektrobike. 

Was neben Fussstabilität wichtig ist,in welche Pedale du wieder schnell einklinken kannst.

Wenn du z.B mal auf einer Steigung vom Rad musstest und nun wieder aufs Rad willst,dann wirst du hier bereits viele Nachteile der unterschiedlichen Pedaltypen feststellen. Das ist nämlich auf einer Steigung nicht für jeden das einfachste.


----------



## Problem (7. April 2012)

Predator_Jo schrieb:


> P.S.: Was ich tatsächlich schon festgestellt habe ist, dass man mit Plattformpedalen deutlich aktiver fahren muss.



Macht eh mehr spaß!


----------



## bohaim (11. April 2012)

Ola, ich hätte ne Frage zu Pedalen, Achsen, Drehung und Energie...

Wenn sich die Pedale (Plattform) eher schwergängig drehen, wie sieht das da Bergauf aus?
Kostet das mehr "Energie", also Kraft als wenn sie leichtgängig drehen?

Oder was gibts da sonst so für Unterschiede bzw. zu beachten?
(Immer unter der Bedingung das beides fehlerfrei läuft, also kein Indikator für Schäden)


----------



## Billybob (12. April 2012)

Pure theorie...
Denke da bringts mehr, weitere 0,2bar aus dem reifen lassen um die kleinen steinchen besser überrollen zu können.


----------



## swoosh999 (12. April 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Pedale (Plattform) eher schwergängig drehen, wie sieht das da Bergauf aus?



Warum schmierst du die pedale nicht einfach neu ab und machst sie leichtgängig. dann würde sich deine frage erübrigen...


----------



## bohaim (12. April 2012)

Es handelt sich bei den Pedalen um diese:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Straitline-AMP-Pedal-Tested-2011.html

Da mal den Test lesen... unten und das Fazit:

"the Straitline's use of Igus bushings - they simply don't spin free. Not even close. "

Und aus dem Review leite ich auch meine Frage mit dem mehr an Energieaufwand ab... da die das zwar ansprechen aber nicht klar quantifizieren.
Daher wollte ich mal fragen ob es da Erfahrungswerte gibt oder jemand sonst was zu dem Thema weiß.

Und nein, schmieren bringt da leider nichts, das ist konstruktionsbedingt.
Hatte ja den Test vorher gelesen...aber dachte die übertreiben da ein wenig...aber die Dinger sind tatsächlich nicht grade leichtgängig (um es mal so zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (12. April 2012)

Ich denke der Widerstand den du bei den Lagern überwinden musst um sie zu drehen, kann getrost vernachlässigt werden. 
Da müsstest du schon sehr feine Messgeräte haben um den Widerstand zu messen


----------



## bohaim (12. April 2012)

Also zum Vergleich, vorher hatte ich Sunline V1 Pedale drauf.
Anstupsen, sie drehen sich.
Wenn ich die Straitline drehen will muss ich schon ne gewisse Kraft aufwenden und von alleine dreht sich da nix weiter.
Sobald die Kraft stoppt, stoppen auch die Pedale.


----------



## flowbike (12. April 2012)

und jetzt?
Meinst du wirklich, daß du die 0,000001 Watt merkst?


----------



## bohaim (12. April 2012)

No... aber die gleiche Frage kann man stellen warum man 200,- ausgiebt damit das Bike 200 Gramm leichter ist. Merkst du die 200 Gramm?

Das ist halt so ne einfache Summenrechnung...wenn du überall was einsparst, haste am Ende vielleicht ein Kilo zusammen und das merkt man dann vielleicht eher (oder auch nicht 
Und genau das gleiche ist es auch mit den Pedalen...
Wie gesagt, ist ja auch nicht direkt "meine" Idee, sondern dem Artikel entnommen...

Wenn ich fragen darf, woher hast du den die 0,000001 Watt?


----------



## CrossX (12. April 2012)

Vielleicht ist das auch bewusst so gemacht. Ich weiß zb das Dirtjumper ihre Kurbeln und Pedale extra umbauen damit sie sich nicht drehen ohne Krafteinwirkung, damit sie nach nem Sprung immer noch in der Position stehen wie vor dem Absprung. 

Außerdem ist alles was sich dreht mit Reibung behaftet. Vielleicht halten die Lager so einfach länger.


----------



## CrossX (12. April 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-tea95 (12. April 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das auch bewusst so gemacht. Ich weiß zb das Dirtjumper ihre Kurbeln und Pedale extra umbauen damit sie sich nicht drehen ohne Krafteinwirkung, damit sie nach nem Sprung immer noch in der Position stehen wie vor dem Absprung.
> 
> Außerdem ist alles was sich dreht mit Reibung behaftet. Vielleicht halten die Lager so einfach länger.


 
Natürlich ist das bewusst gemacht, dafür wurden die Pedale schließlich konstruiert, aber die Fragestellung hier ist ja, inwiefern sich das auf den Energieaufwand beim Treten auswirkt.

Ich denke, dass der Mehraufwand an Energie doch beträchtlich ist, sonst würden ja alle Pedale so konstruiert werden, dass sie sich nicht mehr drehen, sobald der Fuß vom Pedal ist.

Aber am Dienstag "leihe" ich mir einfach mal einen Kraftmesser aus dem Physiktrakt aus und dann haben wir auch Zahlen.


----------



## CrossX (12. April 2012)

Stellst du jeden Reibungswiderstand der Lager an deinem Bike in Frage? Also auch vom Tretlager, Nabe und die Hinterbaulager? Hast du die alle nachgemessen, und verglichen ob es nicht vielleicht welche gibt die leichter laufen?

Muss man ja machen, wahrscheinlich kann man da mehrere Megawatt Reibungswiderstand einsparen


----------



## bohaim (12. April 2012)

Merci X-tea95, u got the point! 
Freu mich auf die Ergebnisse!


----------



## Billybob (13. April 2012)

Stell doch mal den leeren schuh aufs pedal und drehe die kurbel...
Wenn das gewicht des schuhs ausreicht um das pedal zu drehen kannst fu dich beruhigt dem nächsten problem zuwenden... die schuhe haste ja eh immer an.
Wenns nicht reicht, kannste ja mal die dicken fiveten versuchen... sind schön schwer..


----------



## Muffley (13. April 2012)

bitte beim Straitline AMP beachten, dass Gleitlager verbaut sind. Anders als bei Kugellagern ist die Lagerreibung von Gleitlagern ohne Belastung größer als mit Belastung.

Ich fahre die AMP selbst an zwei Bikes und ich denke die Reibungsdiskussion ist eher ein psychologisches Thema. Was mich viel mehr nervt ist das anfängliche Quietschen der Dichtscheiben/O-Ringe...


----------



## bohaim (13. April 2012)

Ja wie gesagt, ob man das dann am Berg tatsächlich merkt, das ist ja, wie bei den 200g +/- am Bike, immer so ne Frage. Bei ner langen Tour mit ordentlich Höhenmetern addiert sich das am Schluß vielleicht schon zusammen.
Geht mir halt einfach darum, man muss sich das Leben ja nicht selbst schwerer als Notwendig machen.
Du musst ja bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung ein wenig mehr Kraft aufwenden um den Widerstand / Reibung dabei zu überwinden.
Da kann sich dann schon mal was aufsummieren...

@Muffley: Gut das du das quietschen ansprichst...
Das geht also weg?!
Wie lange dauert das ungefähr?
Bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit den Dingern hat mich das fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben!
Sollte man da nochmal was nachfetten o.ä.?

Und was die Lagerfrage angeht, das heißt mit Gewicht auf den Lagern drehen sie sich nominel leichter?

Merkst du Unterschiede zwischen den AMP und anderen Pedale?

Und noch Neugier, hast du die Titan oder Stahl Variante?
Allgemein Zufrieden mit den Teilen?
Fährst du eher Downhillorientiert oder auch alles selber hoch?

Merci!


----------



## berkel (13. April 2012)

Das Quietschen bei den Straitline Pedalen kommt vom O-Ring, wenn dieser trocken ist -> etwas fetten (auseinander bauen geht ja einfach, zur schnellen Abhilfe geht auch ein Tropfen Öl). Der O-Ring sorgt für die axiale Vorspannung damit das Pedal spielfrei ist und erzeugt damit die Reibung die man beim Drehen mit der Hand fühlt.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. April 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, ob man das dann am Berg tatsächlich merkt, das ist ja, wie bei den 200g +/- am Bike, immer so ne Frage. Bei ner langen Tour mit ordentlich Höhenmetern addiert sich das am Schluß vielleicht schon zusammen.
> Geht mir halt einfach darum, man muss sich das Leben ja nicht selbst schwerer als Notwendig machen.
> Du musst ja bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung ein wenig mehr Kraft aufwenden um den Widerstand / Reibung dabei zu überwinden.
> Da kann sich dann schon mal was aufsummieren...



Denkfehler. Du beachtest nicht, dass sich das Verhältnis sich nicht ändert.
Angenommen du trittst da 5mW ins Lager, oder aber 3mW ins Lager. Das wären dann im zweiten Fall 40% weniger!
Nach 5h hast du mit dem schlechten Lager dann 90J Arbeit verrichtet, mit dem leichtgängigen Lager 54J. (Ist ins blaue hineingeraten. Aber selbst wenn ich mich um den Faktor 1000 verschätzt habe und du 3W (!) nur ins Lager trittst ist es lächerlich wenig)
In der gleichen Zeit trittst du sagen wir im Mittel so 200W. Das wären 3 600 000 J Arbeit. Wenn du mit allem 90kg wiegst, wären das hypothetische 4077hm. Die differenz der Lagerreibung wäre das, was du mit dem schweren zum leichten Pedal an HM verlierst, das wären in meinem Rechenbeispiel ca. 4.1 cm...

Wenn du 5h fährst und ca 200W trittst, fährst du sicher keine 4077 Höhenmeter, sondern eher vielleicht 800. Das heißt du verlierst durch die Reibung insgesamt über 3200 Hm. Und hier streitet ihr euch seit 20000+ Posts über die Reibung im Pedallager...

Jesus Christus...





> Und was die Lagerfrage angeht, das heißt mit Gewicht auf den Lagern drehen sie sich nominel leichter?



Nein, schwerer. Alles was rollt erzeugt reibung in Abhängigkeit der Belastung.

Mach dir mal eine Sache bewusst: Du fährst eine Federgabel, womöglich auch einen Dämpfer. Jedes ein und ausfedern verbraucht Energie. Im Gelände bist du trotzdem schneller, wenn du eine Federgabel fährst, weil sich das in der Praxis halt bewährt hat. Dieses permanente nachmessen/rechnen ist doch sowas von Idiotisch...


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2012)

Danke lieber Gott, dass es ihm mal einer erklärt hat. Mit all zu viel Einsicht rechne ich allerdings trotzdem nicht.


----------



## bohaim (13. April 2012)

> MuffleyAnders als bei Kugellagern ist die Lagerreibung von Gleitlagern ohne Belastung größer als mit Belastung


Daher die Frage mit der Belastung...




> JetpilotMach dir mal eine Sache bewusst: Du fährst eine Federgabel, womöglich  auch einen Dämpfer. Jedes ein und ausfedern verbraucht Energie. Im  Gelände bist du trotzdem schneller, wenn du eine Federgabel fährst, weil  sich das in der Praxis halt bewährt hat. Dieses permanente  nachmessen/rechnen ist doch sowas von Idiotisch...


Da gebe ich dir per se auch total recht. Lass mich kurz ein wenig ausholen warum und wieso ich eigentlich auf das Thema gekommen bin 
Ich bin jetzt kein absoluter Leichtbaufreak, eben weil ich mir sage, he, dann wiegt das Bike ein paar Gramm mehr, so what.
Unter dem Gesichtspunkt hab ich mir auch meine ersten netten Pedale gekauft, welche 600g wiegen.
Da man nach ner gewissen Zeit ja doch mal das eine oder andere an seinem Bike austauscht, dachte ich mir, he, da gäbe es gewisses Potential.
Also leichtere nette Pedale. In dem Fall die AMP.
Was ich einfach vermeiden will, ist das es eine "Verschlimmbesserung" ist. Ich spare zwar Gewicht ein, aber der Widerstand der Lager macht das zur Katz. Wie gesagt, ich bin da auch erst durch den Review (Link siehe oben) draufgekommen und wollte hier mal das kollektive Wissen dazu anzapfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (13. April 2012)

> Unter dem Gesichtspunkt hab ich mir auch meine ersten netten Pedale gekauft, welche 600g wiegen.
> Da man nach ner gewissen Zeit ja doch mal das eine oder andere an seinem Bike austauscht, dachte ich mir, he, da gäbe es gewisses Potential.
> Also leichtere nette Pedale. In dem Fall die AMP.
> Was ich einfach vermeiden will, ist das es eine "Verschlimmbesserung" ist. Ich spare zwar Gewicht ein, aber der Widerstand der Lager macht das zur Katz. Wie gesagt, ich bin da auch erst durch den Review (Link siehe oben) draufgekommen und wollte hier mal das kollektive Wissen dazu anzapfen



Ok. Aber warum probierst du es nicht einfach aus und schaust dann, was der Bauch sagt? Sind die AMP für dich vielleicht vom Grip, der Standfläche, dem Diseng besser? Ja? Siehste - schon gewonnen! Du betrachtest jetzt genau ein Kriterium und machst davon eine Entscheidung abhängig (?) übersiehst aber, dass dir das Pedal im Endeffekt vielleicht auch dann nützt, wenn dieses Kriterium nicht erfüllt wird.


----------



## bohaim (13. April 2012)

@CrossX: Ganz ehrlich, solche Posts wie deine tragen zu dem in diesem Forum teils tollen Diskussionsklima bei.

Wenn du das alles Quatsch und für nicht sinnvoll hältst, ist das absolut ok und du kannst das auch gerne mal erwähnen... warum du das allerdings permanent & offending wiederholen musst ist mir schleierhaft... (außer natürlich du fühlst dich dann total supercool und gut...)
Im Gegensatz zu deinen EinSatzAntworten, gab es nämlich tatsächlich nützliche Antworten. Und wie bei allem kann man da natürlich "Glaubenskriege" drüber führen was etwas wie bringt oder auch nicht, aber das nette an so nem Forum ist ja, meiner Meinung nach, man kann Erfahrungen austauschen und über Sachverhalte, sachlich, diskutieren.
Ein,


> Danke lieber Gott, dass es ihm mal einer erklärt hat. Mit all zu viel Einsicht rechne ich allerdings trotzdem nicht.


hilft mir, abgesehen davon das ich nun weiß das du ein gläubiger Mensch bist, leider nicht direkt weiter...      
Ist im übrigen jetzt nicht böse gemeint oder so, sonder nur eine Feststellung respektive Meinung.


----------



## bohaim (13. April 2012)

Jep, hab sie schon getestet und sie sind auch ok, Gripp ein wenig schlechter, aber immer noch absolut prima.
Und das mit dem Bauchgefühl ist halt schwierig, da meins da wohl nicht so ausgeprägt ist fürchte ich.  
Wenn ich den gleichen Berg hochradel einmal mit voller Wasserflasche (also 750Gramm) und einmal ohne... nun ich merke da leider keinen Unterschied...  :/
Wie gesagt, ich nehm mal als Fazit mit das der Energieaufwand mehr oder minder zu vernachlässigen ist und die Autoren in dem Review deutlich übertrieben haben.
Merci auf jeden Fall für die zweckdienlichen Posts!


----------



## Jetpilot (13. April 2012)

> Jep, hab sie schon getestet und sie sind auch ok, Gripp ein wenig schlechter, aber immer noch absolut prima.


Wenn sie opisch dann nicht der Burner sind, wären die bei mir schon längst wieder rausgeflogen 

Ich fahr Atomlap GI die billigen dinger mit 10mm Madenschrauben aus dem Bauhaus, die ich mir mit M4 Muttern (hohe Bauform) gekontert habe. Hält seit mehr als einem Jahr schon an beiden Bikes. Der Grip ist so ziemlich das krasseste was ich je erlebt hab und sie sind auch schön breit. Was die wiegen? Schätze mal 800g. Ja das ist mir egal. Ja ich fahr auch mal Touren >100km


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2012)

Ich sage ja nur das du dich an einem völlig unwichtigen Aspekt aufhängst. Wenn sich die Pedale unter massiver Krafteinwirkung kaum drehen ließen, wäre deine Frage ja berechtigt, aber so diskutierst du hier seitenweise über Nichtigkeiten, nur weil in irgendeinem Bericht stand das die Pedale etwas schwerer rollen als andere. 

Aber mach ruhig mal deine Messung und guck ob die Ergebnisse ausreichen um das Pedal vom Rad zu verbannen. 

Und meine teils kurzen Sätze sollen auch öfter mal aufzeigen, dass sich einige Leute hier in völlig sinnfreie Diskussionen verrennen. Ich finde Jetpilot hat sehr gut erklärt warum es echt unerheblich ist ob du jetzt 1J mehr oder weniger brauchst.


----------



## bohaim (13. April 2012)

Ahh, ohne Diskussionen über Nichtigkeiten (noch dazu sinnfreie  wäre das Leben doch langweilig!  
(Man denke zb. nur mal an all die netten&fröhlichen Diskussionen die man  morgens um 4h an der Kneipentheke hat, die einem dann entgehen würden  

Also ja, ich versteh deinen Punkt schon, don´t worry.

By the way, "ungewichtiger" Aspekt, finde ich ne super Wortwahl


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> (Man denke zb. nur mal an all die netten&fröhlichen Diskussionen die man  morgens um 4h an der Kneipentheke hat, die einem dann entgehen würden
> 
> Also ja, ich versteh deinen Punkt schon, don´t worry.
> 
> By the way, "ungewichtiger" Aspekt, finde ich ne super Wortwahl



Da bin ich dann aber auch hackestramm, das kann ich ja nicht den ganzen Tag über im Büro bringen, nur um im IBC mitschreiben zu können


----------



## bohaim (13. April 2012)

Da sag ich einfach mal nur:

"Prost"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. April 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> und jetzt?
> Meinst du wirklich, daß du die 0,000001 Watt merkst?



Schaun wir mal:

Mit dem größten Hebelarm an der Pedalachse von etwa 5 cm, einer Kraft an dieser Stelle, die Reibung zu überwinden von 0,5N  (geschätzte "50 Gramm") und einer Trittfrequenz von 75 pro Minute ergibt sich eine Leistung von ~0,2Watt. 

Oldie-Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabi1 (13. April 2012)

Tolle Rechenbeispiele hier.

Als ich meine Nukeproof Proton montiert habe (Geile Pedale übrigens), hab ich garnicht gemerkt, dass da so ne art Bremse ist, die das Pedal vom eigenständigen Drehen abhält.
Der Unterschied zu "normalen" Pedalen ist nicht erfassbar. Jedenfalls nicht ohne genaue Messgeräte.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. April 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal:
> 
> Mit dem größten Hebelarm an der Pedalachse von etwa 5 cm, einer Kraft an dieser Stelle, die Reibung zu überwinden von 0,5N  (geschätzte "50 Gramm") und einer Trittfrequenz von 75 pro Minute ergibt sich eine Leistung von ~0,2Watt.
> 
> Oldie-Paul


Ich komme so mit Pges = 2*P mit P=M*2Pi*n dann 0.4 Watt...

Außerdem vernachlässigst du den Reibungsanstieg durch die auf den Rollkörper wirkende Kraft und die Tatsache, dass Lagerreibung in der regel als viskose Reibung betrachtet wird und damit, dass du die haftreibung an der stelle nicht mit dem permanenten widerstand gleichsetzen kannst...Blabla
Wie du siehst, wenn du ein Modell haben willst, dass den realen Fall einigermaßen beschreibt, dann wird das einfach nur ein riesiges Unterfangen mit fraglichem Nutzen...

Das ist doch nur Kopf****erei. Frag mal die WC-CC fahrer, wie sehr die Pedalreibung interessiert...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. April 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ich komme so mit Pges = 2*P mit P=M*2Pi*n dann 0.4 Watt...
> 
> Außerdem vernachlässigst du .....
> 
> Das ist doch nur Kopf****erei. Frag mal die WC-CC fahrer, wie sehr die Pedalreibung interessiert...


Aber was ein educated guess ist, weißt du schon? 

Oldie-Paul


----------



## Jetpilot (14. April 2012)

Mein educated guess wäre, dass die Pedalreibung als vernachlässigbar klein anzunehmen ist und ich deshalb keinen weiteren Gedanke daran verschwenden werde.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. April 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Mein educated guess wäre, dass die Pedalreibung als vernachlässigbar klein anzunehmen ist und ich deshalb keinen weiteren Gedanke daran verschwenden werde.


Nun, da sind wir uns ja einig. Die Abschätzung zeigt ja, dass es sich um den Bereich von 1 - 2°/oo handelt, 200 W Dauerleistung vorausgesetzt.

Oldie-Paul


----------



## stscit04 (8. Mai 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> .....Ein flatfahrender RR-Kumpel....



Hat den die Style-Polzei noch nicht verhaftet? Das ist ja direkt pervers, Flats am Renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (8. Mai 2012)

Wir waren ja eigentlich bei Klicker oder Plattform 

Ich werde mich nochmals an Plattform wagen. 
Bisher bin ich XT Klick, SLX Trail Klick und Truvativ Husselfelt gefahren. Die Truvativ jedoch nur mit Standard-Turnschuhen, mit denen ich damals das MTB begonnen hatte. Kurze Zeit später auf XT Klicks umgestiegen und jetzt SLX Trail.

Nun probiere ich als Nächstes die Superstar Tech Flats mit Five Ten Maltese Falcon (sowohl für SPD als auch für Plattform geeignet).

Die Superstar Tech Flats sind schonmal ne ganz andere Welt als die Truvativ-Pedale, merkt man auch direkt wenn die Schrauben an Waden oder Schienbein kommen 

Die Schuhe sind noch nicht geliefert. 

Bislang bin ich immer noch überzeugter Klickfahrer, aber ich erhoffe mir durch besseres Plattform-Material doch den Absprung zu finden. Möchte einfach weiter an meiner Technik feilen, trotzdem aber bei Touren und AlpenCross-Geschichten nicht völlig hinterhinken. Wichtigster Knackpunkt wird für mich das Hinterrad versetzen sein, ich denke mit Plattform ne ganze Ecke schwieriger, da ich nun wieder Körperspannung aufbauen muss und ich wahrscheinlich versuche anfangs mit den Füßen auf den Pedalen zu verkeilen, oder hat da gleich jemand nen passenden Rat ?


----------



## Max141111 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte selbst auf Flats umsteigen, zumindest möchte ich es testen.

Ich fahre derzeit ein XC Fully, fahre längere Strecken, gerne auch bergauf aber wann immer möglich auf Trails, auch technisch anspruchsvoll. Landschaftsbedingt sind dann aber doch auch mal längere Aspaltstücke dabei...
Mein nächsten Bike wird wohl eher ein AM.

Welche Schuhe/Pedale sind empfehlenswert, taugen die 5 Ten auch für Alpencross und Co oder eher nur für den Bikepark? Geld soll erstmal keine Rolle spielen, nehme aber auch gerne Preis/Leistungstipps. Auf allzu breite Skaterlookschlappen steh ich nicht unbedingt... -> Impact Low/High?


----------



## stscit04 (10. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab die 5 ten in der niedrigen Version. Sind sehr gut - allerdings relativ warm und ich würde aus diesem Grund keine ganztages-Touren damit fahren. Ist aber natürlich immer die Frage des eigenen Empfindens.


----------



## Nowide (12. Mai 2012)

habe jetzt die Crank Brothers 5050 dran, sind gut gemacht,
aber saxndi, hätte ich die Größe vorher gewusst bzw. beachtet,
wären die wohl im Netz geblieben,
ich finde die Größe für mein Bike schon etwas überdimensieniert.


----------



## LasseCreutz (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine für diesen Thread etwas ungewöhnliche Frage...
Die meisten wollen ja von Clickies auf Flats umstellen, bei mir ist es aber andersherum.
Ich habe auf einem Hardtail mit Flats fahren gelernt, habe aber in letzter Zeit immer mehr das Problem das
auch mit den "magischen" 5.Ten Schuhen in ruppigen Passagen meine Füße auf den Pedalen verrutschen.
Dann muss ich aufhören zu treten und mich darauf konzentrieren die Füße neu auszurichten usw...
Ich hätte jetzt gerne einen Vorschlag für eine vernünftige Pedal/ Schuh Kombo,
die vielleicht, um das Fahrgefühl möglichst Flat-ähnlich zu machen, auch noch wenig seitliches Spiel hat...

Vielen Dank schonmal

Lasse


----------



## Mx343 (12. Juni 2014)

Schau dir mal die Crank Brothers Mallet Pedale an, dazu dann ein Paar 5/10 Hellcat oder andere Schuhe mit Cleats.


----------



## hulster (12. Juni 2014)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Crank Brothers Mallet Pedale an, dazu dann ein Paar 5/10 Hellcat oder andere Schuhe mit Cleats.



Am besten die Mallet DH, die anderen sind recht flächig und rutschig.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Juni 2014)

> Ich habe auf einem Hardtail mit Flats fahren gelernt, habe aber in letzter Zeit immer mehr das Problem das
> auch mit den "magischen" 5.Ten Schuhen in ruppigen Passagen meine Füße auf den Pedalen verrutschen.
> Dann muss ich aufhören zu treten und mich darauf konzentrieren die Füße neu auszurichten usw...



fehlende Körperspannung, schlechte Flatpedale, ..


----------



## Skoalman (12. Juni 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> fehlende Körperspannung, schlechte Flatpedale, ..


Er hat Mühe *beim Treten *in ruppigen Passagen. Da wird das mit der Körperspannung etwas schwieriger.
Zudem fahren wohl nicht umsonst 100% der Enduro Weltcupfahrer und ca. 80% der Profi-Downhiller mit Klickpedalen. Bei denen wird es wohl kaum an zuwenig Körperspannung oder schlechten Pedalen liegen, sondern sie wollen die Vorteile der Klickpedale (treten auch in ruppigen Streckenabschnitten) nutzen.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Juni 2014)

Ah, das mit *dem Treten* habe ich gekonnt überlesen 
Nichts desto trotz, auch in ruppigen Passagen lässt sich mit Flatpedalen ohne Verrutschen treten, insofern man ordentlich Druck auf die Pedale gibt, bei mir drückt sich sogar die Stealth-Sole in die Pins. Das hebt so gewaltig, dass ich manchmal eher Probleme habe den Fuß zu versetzen. Mit nem HT natürlich dennoch grundsätzlich schwieriger als mit nem Fully, weil beim HT muss man einfach mehr arbeiten.

Was die Profi's fahren interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt wenig, da geht alles auf Zeit, deren Fahrtechnik ist um Lichtjahre besser, die haben andere Grenzbereiche..

SPD-Klickpedale mit den Vorteilen von Flats zu haben? - das geht imho nicht richtig, denn entweder man ist richtig eingeklickt, so dass es unter allen Bedingungen hält und man nicht versehentlich ausklicken kann, oder man stellt den Ausklickmechanismus locker ein, geht dann aber Gefahr richtig böse abzufliegen.
Mit andere Klickies kenne ich mich nicht aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (12. Juni 2014)

Glaubensansichten.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Juni 2014)

Eigene Erfahrungen.


----------



## beetle (12. Juni 2014)

Sag ich doch.


----------



## Skoalman (12. Juni 2014)

Beides, Flats oder Klicks, hat jeweils spezifische Vor- und Nachteile. Die Angst nicht rechtzeitig Ausklicken zu können ist meiner Meinung nach der grösste und entscheidende Nachteil der Klicks. Wenn man durch die "mentale Blockade" nur noch gehemmt fahren kann, dann sind Flats sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Fühlt man sich jedoch auf den Klicks (nach der anfänglichen Umgewöhnungszeit) sicher und wohl, dann spricht kaum etwas dagegen diese auch zu fahren und die Vorteile der festen Verbindung und der etwas besseren Kraftübertragung zu nutzen.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Juni 2014)

Im abfahrtsorientierten Wettkampf oder auch im Bikepark sind Klickis sicher unbestritten die bessere Wahl. Ansonsten empfehle ich immer, einfach beides probieren, nicht nur 5min lang, sondern ruhig mal paar Tage/Wochen, so kann man am Besten herausfinden, was einem besser liegt.

Bei mir haben sich Flats durchgesetzt, da ich einfach ein besseres Gefühl zum Rad entwickelt habe, auch das Erlernen von Fahrtechnik wie z.B. Hinterrad versetzen beim Stolperbiken hat sich dadurch dramatisch verbessert. Natürlich lässt sich jede Technik auch mit Klicks anwenden, muss halt nur jeder selbst herausfinden, was einem besser liegt. Ich würde auch niemals behaupten, dass ich nicht mal wieder zu Klicks zurückkehren werde..


----------



## beetle (14. Juni 2014)

Das ist schon differenzierter für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juni 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Im abfahrtsorientierten Wettkampf oder auch im Bikepark sind Klickis sicher unbestritten die bessere Wahl.



Sicher?
Sam Hill 2. in Fort William im DH WC, auf Flats. Aber der ist auch alt 

Ich denke da spielt unheimlich viel persönliche Vorliebe, und Erfahrung, mit rein. Ich stimme dir zu, dass man es selbst gründlich ausprobieren muss.

Wenn man in ruppigen Passagen mit Flats nicht mehr treten kann hat man ein anderes Problem, das Klickpedale m.E. nicht unbedingt lösen.


----------



## bubi_00 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mit Clicks am Touren-HT angefangen, Downhill direkt mit Flats. Dieses Jahr ist ein Enduro dazugekommen -> auch Flats (FiveTen Karver). 
Bin fahrtechnisch nicht gut, komm aber mehr oder weniger überrall runter. Jetzt bin ich seit 2 Wochen mit Clicks unterwegs. Time MX4 + Mavic Crossmax. Warum? Ich bin von den XT Pedalen gewohnt gewesen felsenfest in den Pedalen zu stehen, konnte ich garnicht leiden. Bin dann zufällig auf das ATAC System gestoßen und habs mit alten Tourenschuhen getestet...vom Tag 1 an 0 Probleme mit ein/ausklicken. Ich denke nichtmal dran. Ausschlaggebend war für mich aber letztendlich der Schuh. OK Optik ist Geschmackssache..aber für mich einfach perfekt passend, luftig, leicht, bequem genug um auch zu schieben und trotzdem steif genug um ein direktes Gefühl zu haben. 
Fazit -> MICH stören Clicks nicht und kann aber parallel alle Vorteile genießen...allen voran der perfekte Schuh (wobei der Karver zugegeben auch nicht das optimale Flatprodukt für den Anwendungsfall war).

Obs mir bei der Fahrtechnik hilft oder hindert ist mir auch eig egal..hauptsache Spass machts!


----------



## lantama (16. Juni 2014)

Mal eine Frage zu dem Thema. Die Flat-Schuhe habe ja teilweise eine ziemlich dicke Sohle. Musstet Ihr die Sattelstange deswegen nach dem Umstieg weiter raus ziehen? Der Hintergrund ist, dass ich mit meiner Größe schon eine starke Überhöhung fahren muss. Also derzeit mit Klickies....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (16. Juni 2014)

bei mir ist es gleich geblieben, mag aber sein das es je nach Pedalsystem unterschiedlich ist...ich bin von Nukeproof Electron auf die Time MX4 umgestiegen


----------



## mcsel68 (17. Juni 2014)

Seit ihr noch nie auf den Pedalen verrutscht und die nächsten Meter dann suboptimal auf den Pedal gestanden? Versucht das mal zu korrigieren und überlegt mal, wie viel Zeit das kostet.
Flats für die Fahrtechnik
Klickis für den Renntag


----------



## TrailPfoschda (8. Juli 2014)

Also ich muss sagen, das ich mit den Klickpedalen schon ordentlich schnell unterwegs bin (Enduro) allerdings hatte ich Die letztens auch in serfaus dran: nach einem eigentlich milden Sturz hat's mir dennoch so den rechten Fuß und Knie verdreht (Fuß wollte nach innen raus, Kurbel im Weg) das die Folgen 1 Woche Krücken und 4 Wochen schiene waren :-(

Seither handhabe ich das so: Enduro und Vorallem im renneinsatz klickpedale, bikepark oder generell Strecken mit ordentlich Sprüngen Flats


----------

